# Rob's Ramblings



## Rob Fisher

I'm going to post my videos here... mostly the video's are about me trying to work out the video editing software while making rambling videos on vaping.

This was the first video I did with Cyberlink's Power Director... it was pretty simple in that I let it choose pics and make the video with very little input from me. Edit: Actually that was a lie... this was probably the 3rd one and was a REO showoff video.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was one of the first ones... again letting Power Director do everything.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was the first Vape Video I ever made... great excitement when I got my first REO! This was made with Movie Maker that comes with Windows!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was the first one I made myself using the software in advanced mode! The Sigelei 100W+ and Goblin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome videos Robster. Really liked the collage effect on the first one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Great videos Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Today's video... getting a bit better with editing both sound and video... still a long way to go but playing nicely with Cyberlink's Power Director editing suite!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## gripen

fantastic @Rob Fisher very nice work in deed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Whats the song in that second video, sounds kinda Pink Floyd-ie. 

Great work on the sound and lighting on the 4th video!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the black sections on the sides is driving me crazy and it appears that my Web Cam only does 4:3 which is no good... tried the iPhone 6 Plus and it does do 16:9 but the quality isn't great and I also need to see on screen what I'm recording!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

With the iPhone, the quality will beat a lot of purpose built camera's, but, it needs a ton of lighting.


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Whats the song in that second video, sounds kinda Pink Floyd-ie.
> 
> Great work on the sound and lighting on the 4th video!



Many thanks!

The music was just a track I found that was royalty free! Yip it is very Pink Floyd'ish!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great videos @Rob Fisher. Love them

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, you are a champ!
Marvellous thread.
I will be visiting Robs ramblings regularly to catch up with the latest in the Fisher vape den

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A Cloud blown by the CF Mod and an Atlantis... then a vape on Avril... just testing a few more discoveries with my editing software!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## gripen

fantastic work @Rob Fisher,you rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the black sections on the sides is driving me crazy and it appears that my Web Cam only does 4:3 which is no good... tried the iPhone 6 Plus and it does do 16:9 but the quality isn't great and I also need to see on screen what I'm recording!



Rob, check out this app, I haven't used any of the video features but there is a fair amount of options there (check the description) and it's free 

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/procam-2-camera-photo-video/id730712409?mt=8

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Today's video... getting a bit better with editing both sound and video... still a long way to go but playing nicely with Cyberlink's Power Director editing suite!



Great vid bud i enjoyed that with a good coffee and vape!

Keep them comming!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

That yankee who makes the vids that send me to sleep with endless graphs and diagrams and that jock who sits in his garden shed and keeps laughing at himself better look out,theres a new man on the block!If its no good don't show a bloody graph or laugh at the camera it's "Mickey Mouse",enough said.Priceless just priceless

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings won't have the silly black edges from next week sometime because I have one of these on it's way!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode 2 - Things that annoy me with vaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Rob Fisher, Another great video. If theres an opening for it, I'd gladly be your clone gorge 

Leaky Atomisers, followed my Alan screws are my most annoying vaping things.

A few people have complained about spit back from the atlantis. I used mine for something like 6 weeks (about 200-250ml of juice), daily, and never had it spit back on me. Do you pause during a toot on it sometimes maybe? It's the only thing i can think of that would make the condensation build up like that. Because I radically over filled mine pretty consistently

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> A few people have complained about spit back from the atlantis. I used mine for something like 6 weeks (about 200-250ml of juice), daily, and never had it spit back on me. Do you pause during a toot on it sometimes maybe? It's the only think i can think of that would make the condensation build up like that. Because I radically over filled mine pretty consistently



Yip it most certainly is condensation and no I don't really pause on a long toot... It's annoying but I do love the tank for clouds!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it most certainly is condensation and no I don't really pause on a long toot... It's annoying but I do love the tank for clouds!



Have you tried using it at 30-35W on your Sigelei 100W+? Maybe its happening becuase not enough power is getting to it or something counter-intuitive like that? I used mine on my Stingray X, which is effectively a fully copper mod, so it should have been getting close to 35W out of the battery.


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Have you tried using it at 30-35W on your Sigelei 100W+? Maybe its happening becuase not enough power is getting to it or something counter-intuitive like that?



I actually prefer it on my mech mods with a diluted version of Tropical Ice... but I did try it on the Sigelei earlier tonight but will give it another whirl tomorrow... thanks for the suggestion...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings episode 2 - Things that annoy me with vaping!




Loved it Rob! So cool

I like the old record player in the preamble jingle. Ha ha
And just randomly during the video, things were flying through the screen. I saw hearts and those sparkly things. Ha ha

Liked the way you corrected yourself and added notes later

Rob, you are a champ!

Ps - i agree with all your annoyances. My Atlantis also spits a bit and your toilet paper remedy does work. I have noticed mine spits more when the battery is fresh.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Love the not so annoying intro music though .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome videos @Rob Fisher  

I have a cool idea for your intro. Will send something your way this week

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

i love these little snips Rob keep them coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

Nice videos rob!
Glad you enjoying the goblin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen

fantastic work @Rob Fisher loved every bit,you are a champ,keep it going bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings Ep 3 - ROb's REO's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## gripen

well done @Rob Fisher very nice in deed,good job buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings Ep 3 - ROb's REO's.




Oh! the girls made this video awesome, especially Amber the "dripper".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings Ep 3 - ROb's REO's.




Rob, absolutely marvellous!
Put me in a great mood for the day
I just love your videos. So cool and so natural. 
The music and the babes make it so fun to watch. 
Winner winner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings Ep 3 - ROb's REO's.



I keep waiting for someone to shout "Can I taste your juice?" after that little trumpet insert. 

Very cool video. Enjoyed watching that.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Oh, and the moment when you inhaled on Avril and tried to express how awesome the flavour was - was priceless. Very well captured. Very real.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome video @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Great Vid @Rob Fisher ! You have this whole video review and impressions down!! Keep up the great work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Love it straight to the point

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tonight's Ramblings are all about vaping menthol on a 0,24Ω dual coil at 70 watts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Tonight's Ramblings are all about vaping menthol on a 0,24Ω dual coil at 70 watts!



Great vid Rob! It's so much fun to watch u venturing off into cloud blowing ! Keep bringing the vids!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow

Rob Fisher said:


> Tonight's Ramblings are all about vaping menthol on a 0,24Ω dual coil at 70 watts!



Nice one uncle Rob I like your vids I keep looking out for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Awesome stuff @Rob Fisher 

I was just watching your video on the things that makes you pull your tail into a curl. 

Am i the only one that doesn't mind screw battery covers? I feel so alone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

I love your video's @Rob Fisher ! It's so relaxed and natural.
Makes my day!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Super vid @Rob Fisher 
Despite you saying the Dark Horse at 0.24 ohms and 69.8W wont be your ADV, i cant help but notice your voice perked up and you had smiles on your face for most of that video. Lol. You lunatic!
And that drip tip is just madness. Ha ha

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Ha ha ha!Awesome video @Rob Fisher
I had a good chuckle at that one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

LOL - Surely your most entertaining video to date Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome menthol clouds @n0ugh7_zw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Definitely opened up the airways  Good performance on your side too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob,Brilliant!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Very entertaining Rob, I watched each and every one and look forward to more to come.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Tonight's Ramblings are all about vaping menthol on a 0,24Ω dual coil at 70 watts!




love it love it love it

especially where you where like, oh here are some girls, because, you know, i forgot lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

awesome vids there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

love the vids @Rob Fisher .... dont dig too deep into low ohms and cloud chasing you might not come back up lol.Ask Marzouk he is on the verge of selling his reo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RIEFY said:


> love the vids @Rob Fisher .... dont dig too deep into low ohms and cloud chasing you might not come back up lol.Ask Marzouk he is on the verge of selling his reo



After yesterday I don't think there is much chance of that happening... but cloud chasing is certainly giving me another fun outlet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Tonight's Ramblings are all about vaping menthol on a 0,24Ω dual coil at 70 watts!



haha! Brilliant! 

We need more!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No comedy tonight... just a short slideshow of REO's to say hello to fellow Reonauts and friends on ECF.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster

Rob Fisher said:


> Tonight's Ramblings are all about vaping menthol on a 0,24Ω dual coil at 70 watts!




That drip tip looks like the kazoom pipe I use to have sticking out the back of my Courier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

From Episode 6 we will have a better camera that does the full size of the You Tube Screen!




And then from episode 7 we will have the full caboodle with a decent Samson Meteor Mic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> From Episode 6 we will have a better camera that does the full size of the You Tube Screen!
> 
> View attachment 21336
> 
> 
> And then from episode 7 we will have the full caboodle with a decent Samson Meteor Mic!
> 
> View attachment 21337


Rob Trippers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Dr Phil

Very good Rob fanstic videos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Very naas Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Zambuka / Lupini


----------



## Rob Fisher

PeterHarris said:


> Zambuka / Lupini



Jägermeister! 
*

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , such a lekker winner video!!
Short and sweet but with so much in it
I like the widescreen and the animations were cool. Lol on the fire burning when you said the wick burnt
And that character that crept in from the top. What a hoot

Put me in a good mood for today. And i needed it - got a mega tough day today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

love the vids @Rob Fisher 

keep em coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Great as usual Rob,even without the black bits! 
But I sense the video lengths creeping up.Will it become "R's Ramblings" in deference to the 'P' man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


>



Very nice rob! keep em coming you doing a great job bud!!


----------



## Andre

Great quality video, Skipper. Far better than the vast majority of vape vids I have watched. Loved it when the cat perked up on hearing that thing falling over.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings Episode 7 - Goblin v1.2 and some Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Alex

Awesome vids Rob, now you need to do them in 720p


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Awesome vids Rob, now you need to do them in 720p



As soon as my fibre optic line is installed later this month @Alex.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Only saw these now Rob! Watched them all and had a good laugh... well done and keep them coming!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode 8 - Goblin v1.2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode 8 - Goblin v1.2



I was having such a good lol at this Video! Tnks i needed that bud! 

I can just imagine the words "ihuhugllfnknnfnfqn" flying around when the coil snapped hehehehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Really enjoyed watching these vids @Rob Fisher - look forward to many more!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

just downloaded the latest 3 now, will sit down and have a nice watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher - the Goblin vid was great

I thought the revised Goblin had the ability to have a bigger tank? 
Have you tried that yet?
Wonder if its the same quality of vape?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher - the Goblin vid was great
> 
> I thought the revised Goblin had the ability to have a bigger tank?
> Have you tried that yet?
> Wonder if its the same quality of vape?



Yip it does have a bigger tank... and yes dual coiled, wicked and filled and great! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it does have a bigger tank... and yes dual coiled, wicked and filled and great! Chicken Dinner!




I heard the running outa chickens in durbs cause dem goblins fault

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> I heard the running outa chickens in durbs cause dem goblins fault



Hahaha! 100% @Paulie!  Major poultry shortage!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings Episode 7 - Goblin v1.2 and some Vape Mail!



That phone thing is great,reminds me of my first cellphone which if I recall I got around 1988,it cost about as much as a half decent car and weighed almost as much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome videos @Rob Fisher. Snap on the mic! Excellent choice, that's its perfect use. Good Webcam as well. Maybe look into seeing why in the last video it's flashing the white walls like that.

Otherwise your videos are awesome Rob. I love that they short and to the point.. I love how you are improving your editing with each one. If you would like I can make a nice Adobe After Effects intro for you if you would like


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Awesome videos @Rob Fisher. Snap on the mic! Excellent choice, that's its perfect use. Good Webcam as well. Maybe look into seeing why in the last video it's flashing the white walls like that.
> 
> Otherwise your videos are awesome Rob. I love that they short and to the point.. I love how you are improving your editing with each one. If you would like I can make a nice Adobe After Effects intro for you if you would like



Thanks @Gizmo! I didn't see any white flashing walls? Will triple check...

I would love some help with intro's and stuff... this is a HUGE learning curve!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! The flashing white walls... I understand now... it was the LED roof lights through a turning fan! Thanks for spotting that... will turn off the fan next time.


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! The flashing white walls... I understand now... it was the LED roof lights through a turning fan! Thanks for spotting that... will turn off the fan next time.



Sweet, I also think you should remove the Pbasrdo intro sound. It's not needed, your intro music is unique to you keep it as is. I will work on a intro for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Sweet, I also think you should remove the Pbasrdo intro sound. It's not needed, your intro music is unique to you keep it as is. I will work on a intro for you



Thanks Gizarama... funny I created the intro from the stuff I had on my drive... the last thing I ever wanted was to sound like anyone else on the planet.


----------



## Silver

I agree with @Gizmo rob. That pbusardo sound is not you. I think you should get a porcupine sound to go with porcupine video productions. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

lol @Rob... Drop the Busardo nonsense.

Nobody likes copying. Personally, I would drop the hot fem pic - you are already alienating someone like me (in their 30's with 2 girls) - we don't like anything "porn" anymore. Also most fems will think lame.

That's if you're not taking the piss... Otherwise carry on.

But if you are taking it seriously, and want a proper following - 'be water.' Not offending to ANYBODY, and appealing to ALL.

That's all


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Snivellings...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I agree with @Gizmo rob. That pbusardo sound is not you. I think you should get a porcupine sound to go with porcupine video productions. Lol



Ahhhh I just checked one of Phil's videos and I guess you are referring to the beep at the end... will change that now! I wondered what you guys were on about...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But if you are taking it seriously, and want a proper following - 'be water.' Not offending to ANYBODY, and appealing to ALL.



I hear you on the fems... but not offending anyone? That's gonna be difficult... I have been in the public eye a few times and did a TV Show on DSTV called ESA Bass a while ago and not offending someone is almost impossible. BUt I hear your advice and will take it to heart.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Rob Fisher Great video

I'll never buy a Joyetech product again... Ever... I've yet to be so utterly disappointed. The worst part is how insanely priced their stuff is. It's not the vendors fault, its all on Joyetech... I mean how can a deceitful monstrosity like the eVic Supreme cost more than a Sigelei 150W? or an authentic Vaporshark RDNA? I'd better stop before I get really bitter and twisted about it 

With the Subtank mini, I found my one to be too tight for a lot of my drip tips, maybe they're having serious QC issues?
Using the stock drip tip on mine, I had some minor spit back issues, but since I switched over to using my wider bore stingray drip tip, I've had no more spit back. That leaking isn't actually leaking like through the coil or anything like that. Or at least not in my case. I found that condensation builds up near the AFC and under the coil. I find rinsing it under a tap, and blowing it dry every 1-2 tanks means that it never gets to the point where the juice seeps out.

I find the best thing to use for atty ripping, is the 510-ego adapter that came with my iStick.

On the being water thing. I'm more of the school of thought of telling it how it is. If something sucks, then it sucks. If you spent your money buying the thing that sucks, you have the right, and dare I say the obligation to say the thing sucks.

Though hand in hand with that, is a disclaimer indemnifying the vendor who supplied the sucky thing, unless the sucky thing is the vendors service. But in 99% of cases, its the actual creator of the sucky thing that should be in the crosshairs. 

But I'm getting a bit more radical with my views the more gear I come across.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Great vid Rob,

My snivel involves Telkom, freakin adsl line has been up and down all day. Really sucks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher Great video
> 
> On the being water thing. I'm more of the school of thought of telling it how it is. If something sucks, then it sucks. If you spent your money buying the thing that sucks, you have the right, and dare I say the obligation to say the thing sucks.



Thanks for that feedback! Yip I'm going to keep it real... it's one of the reasons I haven't got into selling vape stuff despite people telling me I could make money selling stuff (I want to remain neutral)... it's my hobby and another new hobby is playing with video editing software and yes I know I am only scratching the surface but I'm having fun... and that is pretty much my aim in life... have fun without being a doos.

I'm sure lots of people don't agree with me on issues and that's OK... I never pretend to be an expert and all my ramblings are just that... my ramblings and how I feel!

I appreciate the feedback... it spurs me on to keep going.. thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Great vid Rob,
> 
> My snivel involves Telkom, freakin adsl line has been up and down all day. Really sucks.



Thanks @Alex! Please don't get me started on Telkom... my year with internet connectivity has been a *&^%&^%$$ nightmare as well! I'm holding on until they install my 40mb fibre line at the end of Feb! I'm kinda hoping it's gonna be killer fast! Well we can only hope!


----------



## Paulie

Robs that was my fav video! Im going to make it my life mission to recommend you kuk products to review cause its pure entertainment lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob, I'm really enjoying these videos. I love your down to earth, unscripted, call it like it is, no bullshit with a dash of humour attitude. Never change that

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> Great vid Rob,
> 
> My snivel involves Telkom, freakin adsl line has been up and down all day. Really sucks.


Time for some bitco cough cough

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks guys... I really appreciate the feedback... makes it worthwhile... even if I can't add the odd tart or two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Uncle Rob, for what you've done on your own with your intro and video editing, I applaud you. You have outdone most young people in that field. You deserve a chicken dinner for it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Uncle Rob, for what you've done on your own with your intro and video editing, I applaud you. You have outdone most young people in that field. You deserve a chicken dinner for it



Thanks @zadiac! High praise from someone who has been the game! Thank you!

Ps has some chicken at tonight's wine tasting. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Silver

Great snivelling video @Rob Fisher 
I also liked the new porcupine films intro. Looks so cool

I agree with your snivels and what makes this video really awesome is seeing that someone else also has the same snivels.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Paulie said:


> Time for some bitco cough cough


Best thing I've done! Getting with Bitco.No sh!t. Just internet!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> I hear you on the fems... but not offending anyone? That's gonna be difficult... I have been in the public eye a few times and did a TV Show on DSTV called ESA Bass a while ago and not offending someone is almost impossible. BUt I hear your advice and will take it to heart.



Ya I suppose, it must be near impossible to keep everyone happy.

Maybe "offend" is not the correct term with bikini-wearing pics, but it will switch out a certain bunch... it might start to look like a boys club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Cool video!
Like the new intro. Looks good!

Had a good chuckle at your snivellings. Ha ha!
Keep it up! Always a hoot to watch!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings Episode 10 - Forum Etiquette!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Can't wait to be back in the "states" so that I can also watch these videos and lay a wind egg or 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings Episode 10 - Forum Etiquette!




@Rob Fisher - this one on forum etiquette was brilliant! I agree 100% with everything you said. 
Thanks for making it! You are a champ

A suggestion may be to post a link to this video in the forum etiquette thread (i think in the newbies section)

I loved the video and baby choo "talking" to us made it special. 

Ps - for your info, i noticed the "PBusardo" tune at the beginning and the end

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

wHoA! tHaT wAs SuCh A lEkKeR vIdEo!

i AgReEd WiTh EvErYtHiNg YoU pOiNtEd Out. 

Ha ha.
Jeez. that took me forever to type that out! 

Enjoyed your video once again.
Loved the bit with your cats at the end. Choo gave a squeak as if to say "Here is your squeak, now leave me alone". 

Thanks for that Rob!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## abdul

Great video @Rob Fisher.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Great video @Rob Fisher ! I know I am one of the culprits lol. So hopefully I will get better so you don't need to edit haha. P.s we will miss you tnight!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

I really loved the latest vid @Rob, especially the cats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode 11 - Reo's Rock my World! And our first giveaway!

New HD Version up!

I'm busy recompiling this episode to HD now that I have worked out how to do it! So sometime tonight or in the morning this version will be a lot better quality!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Nice one Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome video, Skipper. Was waiting till the very end to hear your impressions on the Coconut Thai, but will have to wait some more.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Awesome video, Skipper. Was waiting till the very end to hear your impressions on the Coconut Thai, but will have to wait some more.



Uploading the Ripe Vapes Review now but it's in HD and gonna take a long time!


----------



## hands

Closing eyes for effect


----------



## MurderDoll

Another one out the park! 
Simple and to the point. 
Enjoyed that!

Intro seems weird with the new jingle though. Have to say I actually got used to hearing that "trumpet" sound.


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @Rob Fisher 
Glad you summarised why you like the Reo
Came out very well and concise

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ripe Vapes Review and another giveaway!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Ripe Vapes Review and another giveaway!



Picture and focus quality in this one were awesome, Skipper. 
Cannot wait to try the Coconut Thai. Interesting that you get no taste on the inhale.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Picture and focus quality in this one were awesome, Skipper.
> Cannot wait to try the Coconut Thai. Interesting that you get no taste on the inhale.



Yip RR has gone HD!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

The first winner of RR Giveaways with the answer of my first REO (Erica) is @ET! He wins the Joytech Delta II and a box mech mod to drive it!




And our second winner in the Ripe Vapes review is @TylerD and his Ripe Vapes Juice, Vape Nectar Testers, Rayon and a screwdriver is on his way to him!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Whoop! Thanks Rob! That's just awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Lekker vids Rob,I'll have to get me some of the Coconut Thai in my quest for a proper coconut juice .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Very cool Vids @Rob Fisher! looking forward to some more  Congrats to all that won prizes!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Wow, might have to break out proper sentence structure and punctuation for this one.  Thanks Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

New HD Version of Episode 11


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> 
> The first winner of RR Giveaways with the answer of my first REO (Erica) is @ET! He wins the Joytech Delta II and a box mech mod to drive it!
> 
> View attachment 21528
> 
> 
> And our second winner in the Ripe Vapes review is @TylerD and his Ripe Vapes Juice, Vape Nectar Testers, Rayon and a screwdriver is on his way to him!
> 
> View attachment 21529


Awesome giveaways, @Rob Fisher! Congrats to the winners.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Nice and congratz to the winners!
Mr @Rob Fisher, link to your channel please?


----------



## Rob Fisher

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC93Yb6OpT0MUaeE7dsAX4Pw

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that video on the Ripe Vapes Juice reviews was excellent

Something that written reviews cant show is the excitement on ones face when you take a vape.

I could see the excitement from the first toot on that Coconut Thai one
And that little collage of Thailand pics was a really nice touch!
So cool, well done

Really great, your vids are rocking !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Rob your videos are looking great, and very entertaining

edit 720p

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Winner winner, chicken dinner!!!!
Epic vapemail today. 
Went for a mini meet with @ugen, swapped my nemesis for his copper stingray, so something different to sit under my kayfun.
Then up the hill it was for me to Rob's villa, to pick up my compo prizes. Even got another 2 batteries to add to my slowly growing collection. Purple efests charing now and hopefully some time tonight i can give the box mod a go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stand by for Rob's Ramblings episode #13 - It will be a short video (aren't they all) on rewicking a cyclone on a REO! The video is rendering now and then the mammoth task of uploading it to YouTube will commence... Telkom must hurry up and install my damn fibre! Also this is a special episode because there is a new professionally created intro and Outro! Created by one of the ecigssa members! You will never guess who this creative genius is! As a clue he catches robbers and bad guys and vapes at sub sub sub ohm levels and is a lunatic!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

N


Rob Fisher said:


> Stand by for Rob's Ramblings episode #13 - It will be a short video (aren't they all) on rewicking a cyclone on a REO! The video is rendering now and then the mammoth task of uploading it to YouTube will commence... Telkom must hurry up and install my damn fibre! Also this is a special episode because there is a new professionally created intro and Outro! Created by one of the ecigssa members! You will never guess who this creative genius is! As a clue he catches robbers and bad guys and vapes at sub sub sub ohm levels and is a lunatic!
> 
> View attachment 21688


Now what do I do,just finished in my office and was going out,but do I wait for the latest vid.I think I have withdrawal symptoms,its worse than giving up the fags....pre vaping of course


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> N
> 
> Now what do I do,just finished in my office and was going out,but do I wait for the latest vid.I think I have withdrawal symptoms,its worse than giving up the fags....pre vaping of course



No go John... the upload takes about 3 hours! Remember we are FULL HD now...


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> No go John... the upload takes about 3 hours! Remember we are FULL HD now...


Right Rob,I'm off for a Banting Beer or two

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> You will never guess who this creative genius is! As a clue he catches robbers and bad guys and vapes at sub sub sub ohm levels and is a lunatic!


The one and only @zadiac?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> The one and only @zadiac?



The one and only indeed! Good one @Andre! I should have made that a prize!


----------



## Paulie

No1 should have to wait this long for a rambling pls Telkom give the man his fibre

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET

Ag no telkom, i log on, start reading about a new vid and there's nothing yet. For shame telkom, for shame


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode #13 - Rewicking a Cyclone on a REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ET

woohoo


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode #13 - Rewicking a Cyclone on a REO!




You dont need my help! Damn thats a awesome intro Rob! Well done what an evolution!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Great video rob ! Keep em coming!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Another awesome video Rob. When are you getting your bottom fed Derringer and reviewing that?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> Another awesome video Rob. When are you getting your bottom fed Derringer and reviewing that?



As soon as one becomes available!


----------



## hands

good work @zadiac . @Rob Fisher your vids are entertaining to watch, just a chilled ballie talking to the interwebs

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD

Awesome! Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Great video as always Uncle Rob. Awesome intro and outtro you got there  hahaha. Glad I could help. I love doing stuff like that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

Wow wow wow! Very pro looking episode! Well done on the intro and outtro there @zadiac 

Keep it up Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## abdul

Love it!!!! I was suffering from lack of Rob rambling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Exelent video @Rob Fisher!!! And stunning work there @zadiac. 

Still love that door of that Reo!!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode #13 - Rewicking a Cyclone on a REO!



Relaxing, enjoyable, perfect length - awesome. Thank you. And great work @zadiac.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Genosmate

Lekker vid Rob,even if I prefer the ekowool but.................I dived under my desk when you said "first attempt at going down and personal".Not to sure where that was going

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Another great video @Rob Fisher, and a great intro @zadiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Very snazzy!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
Now we know the "up close and personal" on your favourite vape.

Really awesome intro @zadiac - you are so talented!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## zadiac

What's up Uncle Rob? Why you so quiet? When's the next video?
Don't keep us waiting like that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> What's up Uncle Rob? Why you so quiet? When's the next video?
> Don't keep us waiting like that



Nothing to say at the moment... and waiting for vape mail!


----------



## Kaizer

Rebuild something. For the Reo of course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Nothing to say at the moment... and waiting for vape mail!



Just ramble on then. Like @Kaizer said, "Rebuild something" or show us how you clean your REOS


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Rambling #14 coming up later and it's entitled Battle of the Tanks and there is also a giveaway of my eGo ONE!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shaunnadan

looking forward to watching your latest video Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode #14 will go online in the morning... upload speed are useless tonight!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode #14 will go online in the morning... upload speed are useless tonight!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good morning World!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Good morning World!



Morning Rob


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Good morning World!




Great video Skipper. You're a VLOG natural. So is Choo  lol i loved that bit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congratulations to @Genosmate who was the third correct answer and the correct answer was indeed the beautiful tennis player Maria Sharapova!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate

Another great vid Rob,my favourite line " and after all that other crap I vaped just now".
And would you believe it I win a prize,brilliant thanks Rob,now I just have to check how to operate it.
Maria on the beach

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Thanks Uncle Rob. Great video as usual

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Good morning World!



Great Video @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

I giggled for the line " .... and no one is paying me for these reviews".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Another great video Rob, perfect length and very nice to watch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Great vid @Rob Fisher, always love watching you ramble. 

Great give away, Many congrats to @Genosmate

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode #15 - Native Wicks 2nd try because @Philip Dunkley told me to!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Yes @Rob Fisher .I demand that you use it dammit!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode #15 - Native Wicks 2nd try because @Philip Dunkley told me to!



Love all the effects you are playing with! Please, blow off the gunk from the coil after dry burning - or does Tropical Ice leave no gunk.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Love all the effects you are playing with! Please, blow off the gunk from the coil after dry burning - or does Tropical Ice leave no gunk.



Isn't much gunk but will triple check because you have never been wrong before!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

your theme song sums up my viewing experience on your videos

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> Love all the effects you are playing with! Please, blow off the gunk from the coil after dry burning - or does Tropical Ice leave no gunk.




Im pritty sure he cleans those coils in the UV every day lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode #15 - Native Wicks 2nd try because @Philip Dunkley told me to!





Rob another great video! Just a thought but when you get the new 510 Reos in which i know gonna be soon , It would be cool if you give us a comparison between the old and the new?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> Rob another great video! Just a thought but when you get the new 510 Reos in which i know gonna be soon , It would be cool if you give us a comparison between the old and the new?



Roger that Paulie! Will do no question!


----------



## Andre

Paulie said:


> Im pritty sure he cleans those coils in the UV every day lol


I actually put my Nuppin with coil and ceramic wick in the UV the other day....it came out spanking clean.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> I actually put my Nuppin with coil and ceramic wick in the UV the other day....it came out spanking clean.



I always put my Cyclones in with the coil... don't have Ceramic wick... YET! Kay is sending me some!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I always put my Cyclones in with the coil... don't have Ceramic wick... YET! Kay is sending me some!


Ah, lucky guy....I need to source some more in the not too distant future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Ah, lucky guy....I need to source some more in the not too distant future.



It's mainly the thick one unfortunately!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> It's mainly the thick one unfortunately!


That is about all I use nowadays....the 3 mm thick ones.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> That is about all I use nowadays....the 3 mm thick ones.



Oh Happy Days!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh Happy Days!


You need at the least a 2.5mm ID mandrel for those.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Great video again, Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Short one on Native Wicks Day 2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Nice video Uncle Rob. Thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Short one on Native Wicks Day 2.




Awesome vid Rob, and I'm particularly glad to see you coming around to the native side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Awesome vid Rob, and I'm particularly glad to see you coming around to the native side.



My problem is I'm so impulsive... things have to work like gangbusters right out of the packet... and I never gave Native Wicks a fair shake... If the truth be told I haven't used anything other than Native Wicks since yesterday! 

That's why I think the KUI may be in for a rough ride.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> My problem is I'm so impulsive... things have to work like gangbusters right out of the packet... and I never gave Native Wicks a fair shake... If the truth be told I haven't used anything other than Native Wicks since yesterday!
> 
> That's why I think the KUI may be in for a rough ride.


If you don't like it Rob I doubt it will get a "rough ride".Sailing like an Albatross on the breeze in the clear blue Durban sky...................on its way to the Gorge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

This morning I woke up to the sound of running water. It was my better half showering before work. I could hear her sing-humming your video intro! lol. 
I look forward to meeting and having a vape with you one day @Rob Fisher - maybe at Vapecon (if I manage to get myself there). Keep the vids coming they are fantastic. The more the merrier

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

KB_314 said:


> I look forward to meeting and having a vape with you one day @Rob Fisher - maybe at Vapecon (if I manage to get myself there). Keep the vids coming they are fantastic. The more the merrier



Hope to see you at VapeCon! It's gonna rock and we are going to have a fine time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> My problem is I'm so impulsive... things have to work like gangbusters right out of the packet... and I never gave Native Wicks a fair shake... If the truth be told I haven't used anything other than Native Wicks since yesterday!
> 
> That's why I think the KUI may be in for a rough ride.


Evening Rob.

Most of us know you as a out of the box vaper and the KUI will not give you this, i can guarantee you that the KUI will end up in the gorge, but before you chuck it, please just pre squonk your atty on the Reo and screw it on the KUI, pop a battery in and fire it. Your opinion counts a lot for me and the forum. Then you can let it feel the breeze


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> Evening Rob.
> 
> Most of us know you as a out of the box vaper and the KUI will not give you this, i can guarantee you that the KUI will end up in the gorge, but before you chuck it, please just pre squonk your atty on the Reo and screw it on the KUI, pop a battery in and fire it. Your opinion counts a lot for me and the forum. Then you can let it feel the breeze



Roger that @kimbo! Will do! 

I'll check it out and instead of letting it go in the Gorge I could maybe PIF it to a MacGyver type rather!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @kimbo! Will do!
> 
> I'll check it out and instead of letting it go in the Gorge I could maybe PIF it to a MacGyver type rather!


Thank you


----------



## zadiac

kimbo said:


> Evening Rob.
> 
> Most of us know you as a out of the box vaper *and the KUI will not give you this*, i can guarantee you that the KUI will end up in the gorge, but before you chuck it, please just pre squonk your atty on the Reo and screw it on the KUI, pop a battery in and fire it. Your opinion counts a lot for me and the forum. Then you can let it feel the breeze



Please explain what you mean by this. I don't understand. Are there things you need to do before it works?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

zadiac said:


> Please explain what you mean by this. I don't understand. Are there things you need to do before it works?


 It works, no problem .. you must change the bottle and the cap inside to a Reo bottle and cap and the atty does not sit flush


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Please explain what you mean by this. I don't understand. Are there things you need to do before it works?


Check out this thread and this thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @kimbo! Will do!
> 
> I'll check it out and instead of letting it go in the Gorge I could maybe PIF it to a MacGyver type rather!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @kimbo! Will do!
> 
> I'll check it out and instead of letting it go in the Gorge I could maybe PIF it to a MacGyver type rather!


OK Rob,if it does find its way to the barren wasteland why not do a video on its discovery there?Then send it to me and I'll play with it on the lathe and milling machine and fit it with some new FD and Reosmods hardware,then you can have it back and do another vid,sequels sometimes do well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

An airborne vape over the gorge would be epic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

i'm a mcgyver type

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

n0ugh7_zw said:


> i'm mcgyver type


Show us ur paper clips, cuz I own a stationery store, come at me bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol... I've stepped my game up somewhat since those days 

Here is my Vulcan, with a slotted Tobh barrel, igo-w negative screws, and a mephisto 510 pin as its positive screw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker last 2 vids @Rob Fisher - but I could tell you were not all that enthusiastic
Were you perhaps a bit sick. Your voice seemed a bit different

Always nice to watch your vids and i cant wait for whats coming with the new Reos and the KUI

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode #17 of RR is up! It's the short review on the KUI!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Rob Fisher Awesome bud!! Laughed out loud quite a few times! I really think we need to collaborate at VapeCon, do an hour special show!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Philip Dunkley said:


> I really think we need to collaborate at VapeCon, do an hour special show!!



I'm down for that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Live show, guests and interviews and maybe a whole load of fun!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode #17 of RR is up! It's the short review on the KUI!



Cool Video Rob! Caint wait for the next few!


----------



## VandaL

Sheesh that was kinda harsh, u looked quite angry at the kui

I'd love to try it, been curious what all the hoopla is with these bottom fed mods. Never got the appeal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## whatalotigot

Hey Rob, Just watched your rob's rambling video, and got to see what a class act you are. Lekker Channel you are running.

I saw you are giving away the KUI . 

I would love the KUI, my reasons.

1) I am the mcgyver type (I will fix this)
2) Iv never owned a Box Mod
3) Neither a Bottom fed mod. (fomo)
4) I like Chrome
5) I dont mind clones
6) I love ur "crap" tones.

Please consider. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Great Video @Rob Fisher

I think you're a little obsessed with Rayon. Ha ha ha!!

Was looking forward to this video specifically for the KUI. 
As we all know how you expect things to be when they arrive and this one in particular needs some work done before its really reliable and safe.


----------



## kimbo

Morning Rob. The problem you are having with the door is the 10ml bottle is slightly big so the door catch on there if you remove the bottle and swap with a smaller bottle the door works from both ways. The Kuro coiler, just make sure the little screw in the top cap is in the closest hole if you are using 26gauge and thinner otherwise you just bunch the wire up, those cable thingies are very cool i must get some

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Brilliant ! The force was with you or that shiny thing would have gone to the ..................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 

I am more excited to click on your videos than anything on TV

This one on the KUI made me laugh. Not because of the KUI though. I was actually hoping you would give it a whirl and i was looking forward to your comments on it after using it. 

But for me the best was when you pulled out that ginormous box of Rayon. I laughed so loud my wife came running asking what was going on. Lol. Rob you are classic. Loving the videos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher you have a number for those wire thingies?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher you have a number for those wire thingies?



Sure thing @kimbo!




https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10000401/1044000-wire-card-clip-drop-holders-6-piece-set

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

whatalotigot said:


> Hey Rob, Just watched your rob's rambling video, and got to see what a class act you are. Lekker Channel you are running.
> 
> I saw you are giving away the KUI .
> 
> I would love the KUI, my reasons.
> 
> 1) I am the mcgyver type (I will fix this)
> 2) Iv never owned a Box Mod
> 3) Neither a Bottom fed mod. (fomo)
> 4) I like Chrome
> 5) I dont mind clones
> 6) I love ur "crap" tones.
> 
> Please consider.
> Thanks



Good answer @whatalotigot! Drop me your address and contact number and your KUI will be with you on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MurderDoll

Congrats @whatalotigot 
Looking forward to seeing your DIY on the KUI!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Excellent video @Rob Fisher 

I'd love it, to review it, and to mcgyver it. I'm thinking I'd maybe change the finish on it to a brushed finish, for less finger prints. Also I can't really buy one till I'm down there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol, i hadn't seen that @whatalotigot had won  congratulations man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm also being asked where I get the Atomiser Stands from... here is the link to the Fasttech site for them! They really are handy!

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007110/1579705-aluminum-stand-for-510-atomizers-7-pack


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode 18 - Just a Ramble and trying other juices at sub Ohm levels...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hands

i don't know how you do it. i have to rotate my juice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I also can't vape near a fire or even someone smoking stinkies. It messes with the flavour of my vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Another great video rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 

You certainly know how to make a rambling video very interesting and entertaining! 
I love how you were talking to Choo in the beginning and the clips outside the vape den were cool.

As for your question about the Phenom versus the Sig100. I felt compelled to reply because you instructed me to in the video. Ha ha

Honestly, i dont really know the answer. 

You said it was a bit stronger on the Sig100. Maybe the battery was a bit flat on the phenom?

But when it comes to regulated devices versus mechanicals or even regulated devices versus other regulated devices, i think the differences are perceivable but they are subtle. Perhaps someone like you who knows a juice on a specific setup so well - can pick up the difference. 

I think it has to do with the electronic wizardry they use in the regulated devices to boost or step down the perceived voltage and power. Flat signals, pulse width modulation, ramp ups. These are all things PBusardo talks about in his reviews of these devices and i think they all contribute to making the vape feel slightly different. 

I also think it depends on the atty, coil and juice. On some combinations the differences are more noticeable. 

PS - I generally still prefer a well setup coil on a mechanical than the equivalent setup on the same implied power on a regulated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS - I generally still prefer a well setup coil on a mechanical than the equivalent setup on the same implied power on a regulated.



100% Hi Ho @Silver The identical set up on the Sig and Phenom produce different results... I agree with you all the way! It's a boggler for me because logic tell me it should be the other way around?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% Hi Ho @Silver The identical set up on the Sig and Phenom produce different results... I agree with you all the way! It's a boggler for me because logic tell me it should be the other way around?



@Rob Fisher - when you get a chance, just measure the voltage on the battery inside the Phenom


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - when you get a chance, just measure the voltage on the battery inside the Phenom



4,17V Hi Ho!


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode 18 - Just a Ramble and trying other juices at sub Ohm levels...




LOL Rob that was very funny, braai master indeed - Just like myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> 4,17V Hi Ho!



Ok, so its pretty fresh

Ignoring volt drop, a 0.5 ohm coil at that voltage would produce about 35 Watts of power

However, the Sig you say measures it at 0.6 ohms. So lets say the coil is 0.6 ohms. And lets say there is a 0.2V volt drop on the phenom. Then its about 27 Watts. It may even be a bit lower. With a 0.3V volt drop it would be 25 Watts. (I am just using the equation P=V squared over R)

So i would say the fair test would be at 25Watts. 

But the numbers are just a guide. The real test is if you vape it at 20 Watts, 25 Watts and 30 Watts, do you enjoy the vape more than on the phenom? I think you dont. So it must be the way the Sig is delivering the power to that Atlantis that is slightly less preferable to you.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ok, so its pretty fresh
> 
> Ignoring volt drop, a 0.5 ohm coil at that voltage would produce about 35 Watts of power
> 
> However, the Sig you say measures it at 0.6 ohms. So lets say the coil is 0.6 ohms. And lets say there is a 0.2V volt drop on the phenom. Then its about 27 Watts. It may even be a bit lower. With a 0.3V volt drop it would be 25 Watts. (I am just using the equation P=V squared over R)
> 
> So i would say the fair test would be at 25Watts.
> 
> But the numbers are just a guide. The real test is if you vape it at 20 Watts, 25 Watts and 30 Watts, do you enjoy the vape more than on the phenom? I think you dont. So it must be the way the Sig is delivering the power to that Atlantis that is slightly less preferable to you.



I far prefer the vape on the Phenom by a country mile... going any higher than 25 watts on the Sigelei with the Atlantis with the cloud blowing version of tropical ice makes it WAY too hot.

Thanks for the numbers... that means Demitri was in the right ball park!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode 18 - Just a Ramble and trying other juices at sub Ohm levels...




Thanks for the LOL and yes I learnt a thing or 2; i.e: Cats understand vape talk and firelighters can cook meat .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode 18 - Just a Ramble and trying other juices at sub Ohm levels...




Awesome vid Rob, now I feel like starting a braai too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Rob Fisher Might the difference you felt not be because of the signal on the sigelei? I haven't looked at graphs, but I would imagine that its not a perfectly flat signal coming out of the sigelei, (like a small amount of static on an oscilloscope) where as the Mech will be flat (as in a smoother signal) Could that be the difference?

I've found on the istick 50W which has a rough signal 30W feels just like sticking it on my Stingray X mech.


----------



## Rob Fisher

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Rob Fisher Might the difference you felt not be because of the signal on the sigelei? I haven't looked at graphs, but I would imagine that its not a perfectly flat signal coming out of the sigelei, (like a small amount of static on an oscilloscope) where as the Mech will be flat (as in a smoother signal) Could that be the difference?
> 
> I've found on the istick 50W which has a rough signal 30W feels just like sticking it on my Stingray X mech.



Yip you may well be 100% on the button there @n0ugh7_zw!


----------



## johan

Caught up now with all Rob's rambling vids on youtube - had a good LOL, and keep bringing them on. PS: @VandaL maybe you should watch with more attention, then you might just not disagree with me .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Great vid Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

johan said:


> PS: @VandaL maybe you should watch with more attention, then you might just not disagree with me .


----------



## johan

VandaL said:


>



Look at your rating of my post on previous page :

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

johan said:


> Look at your rating of my post on previous page :
> 
> View attachment 22296​


Oh my bad, must of hit the disagree button scrolling down the page on my phone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode 18 - Just a Ramble and trying other juices at sub Ohm levels...




By far my favorite episode    RR18 FTW!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot

WOW. Thank you @Rob Fisher . What a champ.

Very excited to play around with the KUI.

You have been mailed @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Packed and ready to go!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR #20 - Short REO news and a Giveaway of a Smok Omnitester and a Coil Jig!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> RR #20 - Short REO news and a Giveaway of a Smok Omnitester and a Coil Jig!




hahahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> hahahaha



1st Guess was right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

You did the feet thing correct, but you forgot about the hand gestures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@Rob Fisher what happened to episode 19? Did I miss it?

Edit: Sorry didn't watch the video yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dubz said:


> @Rob Fisher what happened to episode 19? Did I miss it?



I never posted it here because it was just a message to Vicious Ant!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I never posted it here because it was just a message to Vicious Ant!




Watched earlier today - almost chuck my Nuppin and post a who has stock of the VA Cyclone, luckily logic sense prevailed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

johan said:


> Watched earlier today - almost chuck my Nuppin and post a who has stock of the VA Cyclone, luckily logic sense prevailed


 Sorry for the small high jack Rob.

Belated welcome back @johan, hope you had a good time over the see

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Great vids Uncle Rob!  Keep 'em coming

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Great vid yet again skipper. Made me laugh in the end.

@Jos take care of her and don't drop her please.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And we have a winner! The man with the Poultry Avatar @DoubleD is the Winner Winner Chicken Dinner of RR20 giveaway!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> And we have a winner! The man with the Poultry Avatar @DoubleD is the Winner Winner Chicken Dinner of RR20 giveaway!



 what!? how cool is that!  whoohhooo! 

Thank you so much Rob 

I'm really enjoying your videos, keep them coming 



PS. That vicious ant cap is way too 'gansta' for you mate  We need to get you a 'baseball cap' version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> PS. That vicious ant cap is way too 'gansta' for you mate  We need to get you a 'baseball cap' version



I agree but they don't do a Baseball one so I have to go Gangster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Rob Fisher 
Nice Rob, Nice!!!!
I am going to strap my leg down from now on !!!
So the the bantering begins. I see the beginning of a Phil and Dimitri saga coming on here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR #21 is a short video on me playing with readyXwick

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Rob Fisher
> Nice Rob, Nice!!!!
> I am going to strap my leg down from now on !!!
> So the the bantering begins. I see the beginning of a Phil and Dimitri saga coming on here!



No please don't! We love your foot!

PS I love Banter!


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> No please don't! We love your foot!
> 
> PS I love Banter!



So the truth is out....Rob has a foot fetish

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ice

Can any one help me um looking for vape shops im in vereeniging and i only know about 2 thats in gueteng


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , i just watched 20 and 21
Super fun
I like the shortened intro and outro. Well done @zadiac. That intro is so sharp!

Lol, you made me laugh Rob!
Your videos are so cool. I like it how every time you get an email, your eyes quickly glance at the screen. Ha ha

PS- what are the new 510 connectors like? Have you fitted any atties on them yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> PS- what are the new 510 connectors like? Have you fitted any atties on them yet?



Haven't tried it... looked at it and sent it off to @hands to give the new Avril the special works!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> RR #21 is a short video on me playing with readyXwick



Good try on the ceramic wick, Skipper.

The real taste will only come through after the first or so dry burn (with the wick intact). My regime every 3 or so days: 

Put the flame to the wick just until the juice alights. Let the juice burn out.
Pulse dry burn whilst blowing any gunk off.
Any black parts on the wick you can make snow white again by running the flame over it lightly.
Ugly coiling can be difficult as the ceramic wick tends to be brittle in its dry state. Easiest for ugly coils is probably ribbon wire.

For micro coils I use a 1.6 mm mandral for the 2 mm wick and a 2.6/2.7 mm one for the 3 mm wick. Cut the insertion side of the wick to an angle. Screw it into the coil in the same direction as the wraps seen from the side you want to insert from. Cut the angled part off and cut to your preferred length.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @Andre I'll have another go at it today... I really need to make a better coil... maybe I'll try the flat kanthal this time!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre I'll have another go at it today... I really need to make a better coil... maybe I'll try the flat kanthal this time!


Maybe leave that one if it works. Just give it a dry burn so it settles in.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roger that. Have given it a dry burn. Will see how it goes today. But the coil is so so so ugly it is killing me. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that. Have given it a dry burn. Will see how it goes today. But the coil is so so so ugly it is killing me.
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Lol, we need a get together so we can practice coiling for ceramic wicks. Problem with ceramic wicks is they last so long one does not get a chance to do coils. It makes you lazy.
Of course, if you have given ceramic wicks a fair shake and still prefer rayon, I promise I won't be offended. You will not be the first nor the last. 
On that coil jig - I think you need to remove the screw adjacent to the number "2". For thick wire (20 to 24) you need to remove the other screw.


----------



## Rob Fisher

No argument there. You need to come up for VapeCon or I need to do a CT vape meet again. 

Ahhhhh. Will try that coil jig thingy once more before I moer them into the Gorge. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## VandaL

Andre said:


> Lol, we need a get together so we can practice coiling for ceramic wicks. Problem with ceramic wicks is they last so long one does not get a chance to do coils. It makes you lazy.
> Of course, if you have given ceramic wicks a fair shake and still prefer rayon, I promise I won't be offended. You will not be the first nor the last.
> On that coil jig - I think you need to remove the screw adjacent to the number "2". For thick wire (20 to 24) you need to remove the other screw.


Having tried stuff like KGD and Native wicks, do you still prefer the taste from the cermamic wick? I know they are pricy but if it's the most superior wick I wouldn't mind getting in on a group buy  But I'm sure it's a mission to import here, everything would need to be 'customs friendly'


----------



## Riaz

Great videos @Rob Fisher 

Just caught up with all of them now

Keep em coming skipper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

VandaL said:


> Having tried stuff like KGD and Native wicks, do you still prefer the taste from the cermamic wick? I know they are pricy but if it's the most superior wick I wouldn't mind getting in on a group buy  But I'm sure it's a mission to import here, everything would need to be 'customs friendly'


Absolutely....and one wick lasts for months on end. Not really for wicking tanks, but the best on drippers. 
The problem is not on our side. For some or other reason it is marked as a strategic product in the USA and may not be exported. I got lucky with International Checkout, but now the costs have become too exorbitant. Best would be if a contact in the USA can buy and ship to you as gift for wicking for candles or for use in model train locomotives.


----------



## VandaL

Andre said:


> Absolutely....and one wick lasts for months on end. Not really for wicking tanks, but the best on drippers.
> The problem is not on our side. For some or other reason it is marked as a strategic product in the USA and may not be exported. I got lucky with International Checkout, but now the costs have become too exorbitant. Best would be if a contact in the USA can buy and ship to you as gift for wicking for candles or for use in model train locomotives.


Do you think sending to a forwarding company and telling them it's something else of equal value would work ? Just declare it as normal cotton? Or with rbasupplies not ship to a forwarding company? Or they will then soon after we have the CIA launching drones to spy on us wicking and blowing clouds


----------



## Andre

VandaL said:


> Do you think sending to a forwarding company and telling them it's something else of equal value would work ? Just declare it as normal cotton? Or with rbasupplies not ship to a forwarding company? Or they will then soon after we have the CIA launching drones to spy on us wicking and blowing clouds


Rbasupplies will not ship to a forwarding company. Highdesertvapes uses International Checkout, but the latter's fees are mental.


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher look here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/using-the-kuro-coiler.t8895/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@kimbo, are you meant to trap the wire under the screw?


----------



## kimbo

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @kimbo, are you meant to trap the wire under the screw?


The space between the screw and the shaft is just big enough for a single strand to go trough. you dont have to trap it. just make sure the screw is in the right possession for the gauge wire and feed the wire through the hole and turn


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

kimbo said:


> The space between the screw and the shaft is just big enough for a single strand to go trough. you dont have to trap it. just make sure the screw is in the right possession for the gauge wire and feed the wire through the hole and turn


Figured it out....wow! Quite impressive. I disliked the coiler at first coz I thought I was better and faster. Saw my ass for thinking that once I figured it out! Perfect coils every time! You have to give 'em a go Rob!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Figured it out....wow! Quite impressive. I disliked the coiler at first coz I thought I was better and faster. Saw my ass for thinking that once I figured it out! Perfect coils every time! You have to give 'em a go Rob!




How good is it with 24/22G wire has anyone tried? mine was not working great and it kept adding wire on top of itself?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Paulie said:


> How good is it with 24/22G wire has anyone tried? mine was not working great and it kept adding wire on top of itself?


I don't use anything thinner that 24g bro. Did a 24g parallel. Flawless. 22g on the 3mm. Flawless. Here's the 24g parallel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Paulie said:


> How good is it with 24/22G wire has anyone tried? mine was not working great and it kept adding wire on top of itself?


@Paulie if that happens move the screw in the top cap to the other hole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Paulie said:


> How good is it with 24/22G wire has anyone tried? mine was not working great and it kept adding wire on top of itself?


Don't apply too much pressure when wrapping it will over lap. Just turn the top cap gently, let the wire do the work.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex

The key to using anything similar to this device is this: DO NOT apply any force between the two halves when turning. Doing so will result in the wire repeatedly wrapping over itself. 




Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Alex said:


> The key to using anything similar to this device is this: DO NOT apply any force between the two halves when turning. Doing so will result in the wire repeatedly wrapping over itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


@Alex if you move the screw in the close to the shaft possession there is just enough space for one strand of wire (28 and 26guage) to go through, so there is no space for the wire to bunch up, it must go to the next open space which is next to the other wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Thanks all i will give mine another try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan

@Rob Fisher can I ask a favour? Would you mind adding links to all the videos in the first post ... I normally don't have time to watch them when you release them, and going through all the pages to get to the goodies takes forever.

Thanks Ne!


----------



## abdul

LandyMan said:


> @Rob Fisher can I ask a favour? Would you mind adding links to all the videos in the first post ... I normally don't have time to watch them when you release them, and going through all the pages to get to the goodies takes forever.
> 
> Thanks Ne!


Subscribe to his channel

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

It would be easier to subscribe and just goto videos @LandyMan 

Here the link to Sunscribe below:
https://www.youtube.com/user/esaworldza/videos

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

LandyMan said:


> @Rob Fisher can I ask a favour? Would you mind adding links to all the videos in the first post ... I normally don't have time to watch them when you release them, and going through all the pages to get to the goodies takes forever.
> 
> Thanks Ne!



Best option is to go strauight to my Channel! All there plus some I haven't posted... 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC93Yb6OpT0MUaeE7dsAX4Pw


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks @abdul @Paulie @Rob Fisher ... I watch all of the videos embedded, but have subscribed now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR22 - Vape Mail, The Gorge and a Giveaway!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> RR22 - Vape Mail, The Gorge and a Giveaway!



You are making me think of making my own cast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> You are making me think of making my own cast!



Doooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Doooooooooooo Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


I'm going to! But it will be a bit with a twist. Like me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congratulations to @TylerD who was first to answer the question correctly... the answer was of course @Andre Matthee!

Your bottle of outstanding French Juice will be on it's way to you in the morning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Well done @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Congratulations dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK error correction on the resistance of my dual coils in the Derringer! I was getting funny readings to I tightened the coils... the resistance of the dual coils is 0,5Ω


----------



## annemarievdh

@Rob Fisher

That was such an easy question. Just to bad I saw the video after the Juice was won.


When can I come and fetch Chew? She Is adorable!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

annemarievdh said:


> When can I come and fetch Chew? She Is adorable!!



She is too special... she would never leave her Dad! She is a one man cat of note!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Congrats @TylerD ! You just beat me to it....hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Congrats @TylerD ! You just beat me to it....hahahaha


I was first, but he refused to send me the juice.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Phil

Lol why do I find myself singing the intro song for Robs videos at work

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> RR22 - Vape Mail, The Gorge and a Giveaway!




That kitty is just too cute. My word, I think I need to visit you just to steal it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

dr phil said:


> Lol why do I find myself singing the intro song for Robs videos at work



Same, its super cheesy but soo catchy grrrrrrr.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> That kitty is just too cute. My word, I think I need to visit you just to steal it



You are very welcome to visit Gizarama! But please don't steal Baby Choo... she will miss her Dad too much!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> You are very welcome to visit Gizarama! But please don't steal Baby Choo... she will miss her Dad too much!



don't worry I'll make sure she's looked after well so she doesn't miss you too much

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR23 - Cyclops and readyXwick and the Derringer

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> RR23 - Cyclops and readyXwick and the Derringer



Nice one Rob, i love the Derringer as well 

@jtgrey drilled mine for me, should be here today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, i just watched the video with the Selfie stick
Really great. It works like a charm. Sound level goes a bit lower but no problem at all
Video quality on the iphone is more than ample because Choo came out so well on it!
Great stuff Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> RR22 - Vape Mail, The Gorge and a Giveaway!



I'd just like to make it clear that Rob received no payment for giving a positive review to my gizmos.Unlike a certain gent in the USA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac

Great vid again Uncle Rob! If you like the flavor on the Derringer, then I probably will too. Can't wait for mine to arrive. Bought a cheapie from Slowtech to try it out before I buy a more proper one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

Genosmate said:


> I'd just like to make it clear that Rob received no payment for giving a positive review to my gizmos.Unlike a certain gent in the USA



Well if you insisted on equity their would be no payment. Revenues at some later point though ...


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Awesome videos, 10 points for the selfie stick, such a useful thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow! Some Vape Mail arrived this morning... Vape Mail I never ordered or paid for... and what is it and who is it from?

It was from @Paulie at Cloud Vapour and he sent a selction of juices for me to give away on Rob's Ramblings! @Paulie you simply rock! 




The Juices are to giveaway but the sticker is MINE!  Thanks @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## kimbo

Very nice 

Nice one @Paulie

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

those juices are good! got a few at our last mini MvC meet at @Paulie 's place.


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Some Vape Mail arrived this morning... Vape Mail I never ordered or paid for... and what is it and who is it from?
> 
> It was from @Paulie at Cloud Vapour and he sent a selction of juices for me to give away on Rob's Ramblings! @Paulie you simply rock!
> 
> View attachment 22718
> 
> 
> The Juices are to giveaway but the sticker is MINE!  Thanks @Paulie!


Great Stuff @Rob Fisher !! Looking forward to your next video

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Bombies jooses rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow! Some Vape Mail arrived this morning... Vape Mail I never ordered or paid for... and what is it and who is it from?
> 
> It was from @Paulie at Cloud Vapour and he sent a selction of juices for me to give away on Rob's Ramblings! @Paulie you simply rock!
> 
> View attachment 22718
> 
> 
> The Juices are to giveaway but the sticker is MINE!  Thanks @Paulie!


Is that apple sticker removable?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

capetocuba said:


> Is that apple sticker removable?


No, but the Bombies sticker can cover it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR24 on it's way up now... Menthol shoot out and Bombies giveaway!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ET

Woohoo!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode 24 is online!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode 24 is online!





Great video @Rob Fisher and thanks for the giveaway! Good luck to all who wins!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie that Kilo Cereal Milk is brilliant! Kelsey (my daughter) and I are dripping it in the Derringer! Huge clouds and tastes like eating fruit loops before you put them in the bowl!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Oooh @Rob Fisher , Age is showing there Dimitri!! Shame, @Paulie , On my giveaway, I'll try and at least be professional!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

mmmm, That KILO juice is very good, I'm enjoying it thoroughly!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paulie that Kilo Cereal Milk is brilliant! Kelsey (my daughter) and I are dripping it in the Derringer! Huge clouds and tastes like eating fruit loops before you put them in the bowl!
> 
> View attachment 22761


lol cool i thought u may like this and got it from vapor dna bud so you know where to get more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Philip Dunkley said:


> mmmm, That KILO juice is very good, I'm enjoying it thoroughly!!!



I spoke to @Paulie and he told me that was for me and not part of the giveaway! It's delish!


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Rob Fisher , I was told the same thing, so I'm vaping the crap out of it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

so you guys are being compensated for your videos 
how very rip tripper of you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paulie

Zegee said:


> so you guys are being compensated for your videos
> how very rip tripper of you




Ill be the first to admit it that i gave them juice to say thanks for giving away juice that i cannot sell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zegee said:


> so you guys are being compensated for your videos
> how very rip tripper of you



Big time! I'm completely open to bribery and corruption! Unless the juice is crap!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I'm not much of a menthol fan, and personally can't Vape tropical ice to save my life. But subzero from Zeki, like his choc mint, has drawn me into the menthol side of vaping. It's bliss. Once you think your way around the bottle caps, they become as easy as any other premium Joose. Well done again Voodoo master Zeki

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley

Yep, Agreed!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @Rob Fisher !

Glad you did the menthol edition
There is something so fresh and pleasing about a good menthol juice

Your vids are always fun to watch

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Congrats to @Hami and @johan who won the Bombies Giveaway on RR#24!




Guys please PM me your Real Name, Address and contact number and The Courier Guy will deliver your juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## johan

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Great videos @Rob Fisher! Really enjoyed watching them 
Congrats @johan and @Hami  Well done!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Zegee

congrats to the winners 

lekker rob

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Paulie

Congrats to all the winners

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hami

Thanks @Rob Fisher , cant wait to get my hands on this juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Awesome stuff, congrats to the winners and well done for another great episode Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan

Ooo! not just my winning prize arrived, but a nice bonus juice & philips screwdriver as well, and all this with love. Thanks Rob, I love you to .



kiss


​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Lekker post @johan!
Lol on the dogs kissing

@Rob Fisher , you are just classic!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Choo Mail!  - The empty water bottle box's for the cats were looking tired so Anthea bought special baskets from Mr Price for the girls!

Baby Choo is happy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## ET

And the handles make for easy chooportation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> And the handles make for easy chooportation



Big time! When TV comes around we do a Chooportation to the TV Lounge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Why not get Choo a friend to go walking with,like this one

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dr Phil

Mr Rob fiaher we waiting for the next video

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

dr phil said:


> Mr Rob fiaher we waiting for the next video



I did two but they were both lame so I nuked them...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Don't do lame videos

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> I did two but they were both lame so I nuked them...


Then I have a plan for you ... do your next one a Teezers!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## abdul

just make a video rambling


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Then I have a plan for you ... do your next one a Teezers!



That's an awesome idea... but it will be mainly visual with not much talking... maybe some grunting...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> just make a video rambling



I'm not sure if I could do that... I'm much more a short and sweet type... I'm just a bottom line type... even in all my exams I could never waffle and was normally out after 2 hours...

Maybe I'll try a waffle video and see how people like it... I won't like it but others may.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> That's an awesome idea... but it will be mainly visual with not much talking... maybe some grunting...


Then we can call you Lolly Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer

Maybe include a small bit on your Ultrasonic Cleaner. Im two minded about getting one and would love to see yours in action and any advice you may have on them please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## abdul

a vid of the vape mail arriving, opening the mail and testing it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

He has new goodies to play with so we should see some rambling soon i hope

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Lol Rob, you know you are good when people start demanding videos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hami

Shoutout to @Rob Fisher for the much anticipated bombies a real nightmare as well as the extra bottle of craftvapour!!  What a treat!
This juice is absolutely superb. It tastes exactly like jango by seduce juice with an elegant layer of mint  This is no nightmare!
Still need to test the melon on the rocks, the bombies have been all i've been vaping 


h

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Hey Mr Fisher! My Atty stands also arrived , love them ... thanks for the vape mail , maybe do a review on the 6 port USB charger ? You know I like mine as I bought another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp

@Rob Fisher you need to do a video of all the stuff you got else the fines master will have fine himself

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

yuganp said:


> @Rob Fisher you need to do a video of all the stuff you got else the fines master will have fine himself



Two Videos are done... still uploading... and done a few reviews on the forum. 

Will do another RR tomorrow with some of the goodies after I've played with them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp

Rob Fisher said:


> Two Videos are done... still uploading... and done a few reviews on the forum.
> 
> Will do another RR tomorrow with some of the goodies after I've played with them!



Thanks @Rob Fisher for this. A suggestion for future videos, although it is not rambling, some tutorials on how you use your ultrasonic cleaner for cleaning your reo's, etc.

Also I diy my menthol vapes most of the time and I found out that it became too harsh when I moved from a 1ohm coil to a 0.5ohm coil. By adding a little cotton candy/EM about 0.5% to 1% smooths out the taste at higher wattages. This on a cyclops with lung hits.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode #25 is up... a short ramble on the Ultrasonic cleaner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## gman211991

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode #25 is up... a short ramble on the Ultrasonic cleaner!



Nice video very informative

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR #26 - Rob's Ramblings meets Phil's Vlog... Testing recording while Skyping... hopefully this test works and we can bring in a few experts in in future and this can be online Vape Meets!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Its so nice to be with you again!
I missed that song so much. It always makes me smile when i hear it

As for the video - i loved it! Was the first time i have seen the ultrasonic in action. Looks super. I really would like to get one of those!

And lovely little clip on the hornet. Tighter draw and great flavour. Review done. Rob Fisher style. What more do you need! Brilliant Rob. You forgot to mention there is another atty for mouth to lungers. Its called the RM2. Lol.

Loved the video. Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> RR #26 - Rob's Ramblings meets Phil's Vlog... Testing recording while Skyping... hopefully this test works and we can bring in a few experts in in future and this can be online Vape Meets!




Nice video @Rob Fisher and @Philip Dunkley 
The skype video call came out perfectly. Sound and visual was great
I had a good chuckle a few times. Lol

Maybe my only advice would be to change to Rob Fisher being the big screen and make phil smaller - say for a few minutes - then switch it around. I couldnt see some of the stuff Rob was doing. Or alternatively, make two halves of equal size - not sure if thats possible. Otherwise it worked very well and was fun!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo

Very nice @Rob Fisher i like your short and sweet vids.


----------



## abdul

Loved it!!!!!!! do more , definitely we want more of this


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Maybe my only advice would be to change to Rob Fisher being the big screen and make phil smaller - say for a few minutes - then switch it around. I couldnt see some of the stuff Rob was doing. Or alternatively, make two halves of equal size - not sure if thats possible. Otherwise it worked very well and was fun!



Yip that's a bit of an issue but I think when we get more people on the conference call it may work better... but as always you are 100% on the button Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> RR #26 - Rob's Ramblings meets Phil's Vlog... Testing recording while Skyping... hopefully this test works and we can bring in a few experts in in future and this can be online Vape Meets!




Nicely done gents...this is a very fun format 

As @Silver mentioned it would be nice to have some switching between who fills the screen (does not seem to be possible with skype). Maybe @Philip Dunkley should just record from his side as well and post that...then we can choose who we want to see full screen


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Rob Fisher , I think we can do this another way with no cost. We can do this through Google, where they allow both to change, I'll check it out later, and lets see. From what I've the quality is quite good as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Rob Fisher , I think we can do this another way with no cost. We can do this through Google, where they allow both to change, I'll check it out later, and lets see. From what I've the quality is quite good as well.



Sweet!


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> RR #26 - Rob's Ramblings meets Phil's Vlog... Testing recording while Skyping... hopefully this test works and we can bring in a few experts in in future and this can be online Vape Meets!



Well done Guys that was awesome!! You are both making this such a cool experience and a pleasure to watch! Keep it up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> RR #26 - Rob's Ramblings meets Phil's Vlog...



Thanks guys, really enjoyed the 'kak praat'. 

On a side note, @Philip Dunkley seriously dude, arsenal? really?! C'mon now, I threw up a little bit when I saw your shirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET

Awesome set of videos. Hope a nice logo gets done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Guys what I treat I enjoyed thank u

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick

Very nice gents, good idea to spice things up a bit!!!


----------



## zadiac

ET said:


> Awesome set of videos. Hope a nice logo gets done.



Did anyone say "logo"? I await your requirements for an animated logo


----------



## kimbo

zadiac said:


> Did anyone say "logo"? I await your requirements for an animated logo


I think an animated cartoon @Rob Fisher blowing a cloud on his Reo

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode 27 is up... Just a ramble and a brief chat about the IPV Mini II and the Kbox!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Jos

Nice haircut

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Lovely Rob, I especially enjoyed your ceramic wick embargo mockery, and hopefully you won't be harassed by the NSA . Nice new hairstyle, but unfortunately won't pass inspection Monday morning on the parade ground .

​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Nice video as always Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Lovely vid there skipper, and the haircut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Nice job with the vids 

Edit: And love the do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Haha, nice to actually see the new toys Rob...they looked kind of small in the video you and Phil did 

That haircut seems to be quite an improvement over the v1 haircut...probably has better airflow too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The results from the last giveaway... the stories written for a free ticket to VapeCon.

1st Prize - @kimbo 

Ticket to VapeCon, Some PG and VG Nic, Bombies x 2, and some syringes and gloves for mixing juice!



2nd Prize (There was only one prize but I liked the story)

@Schuller 

Ticket to VapeCon, some Coil Goodies and some Bombies!




And there were three runner ups with good stories that appealed to me... I don't want to have to courier tickets all over so the prize that 3rd, 4th and 5th have won is when they order from ANY vendor who is selling tickets to VapeCon they need to just tell the vendor that Rob will pay for the tickets and the ticket will go along with their order free and gratis.

And those winners are... @dr phil, @abdul and @annemarievdh!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 23522
> 
> 
> The results from the last giveaway... the stories written for a free ticket to VapeCon.
> 
> 1st Prize - @kimbo
> 
> Ticket to VapeCon, Some PG and VG Nic, Bombies x 2, and some syringes and gloves for mixing juice!
> View attachment 23523
> 
> 
> 2nd Prize (There was only one prize but I liked the story)
> 
> @Schuller
> 
> Ticket to VapeCon, some Coil Goodies and some Bombies!
> 
> View attachment 23524
> 
> 
> And there were three runner ups with good stories that appealed to me... I don't want to have to courier tickets all over so the prize that 3rd, 4th and 5th have won is when they order from ANY vendor who is selling tickets to VapeCon they need to just tell the vendor that Rob will pay for the tickets and the ticket will go along with their order free and gratis.
> 
> And those winners are... @dr phil, @abdul and @annemarievdh!


Wow @Rob Fisher that is very generous of you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Yuppie! Rob, thank u! Can I pop into vapeking just to collect the ticket, or is it on my next purchase that I can collect my prize?


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 23522
> 
> 
> The results from the last giveaway... the stories written for a free ticket to VapeCon.
> 
> 1st Prize - @kimbo
> 
> Ticket to VapeCon, Some PG and VG Nic, Bombies x 2, and some syringes and gloves for mixing juice!
> View attachment 23523
> 
> 
> 2nd Prize (There was only one prize but I liked the story)
> 
> @Schuller
> 
> Ticket to VapeCon, some Coil Goodies and some Bombies!
> 
> View attachment 23524
> 
> 
> And there were three runner ups with good stories that appealed to me... I don't want to have to courier tickets all over so the prize that 3rd, 4th and 5th have won is when they order from ANY vendor who is selling tickets to VapeCon they need to just tell the vendor that Rob will pay for the tickets and the ticket will go along with their order free and gratis.
> 
> And those winners are... @dr phil, @abdul and @annemarievdh!


Thank you @Rob Fisher 
Cant wait to try the Bombies heard so many grate things about it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Ag thank you very much @Rob Fisher!!! That is so very much generous of you. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Wow @Rob Fisher, again you've shown yourself to be a remarkable human being (and vaper)...well done 

Congrats to all the winners....you may "kiss the Reo" at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Congratulations to all the winners and high five to Rob.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Daniel

my daughter LOVES your theme song , she breaks out in dance every time  must be an old soul like you Rob ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

@Rob Fisher once again you show how much you care and also look after our community!! You sir are a legend!!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Awesome thank you skipper. 

Will def collect it from a vendor soon. 

Congrats to the other winners. Yippee see U all at vapecon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Nice going Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

dr phil said:


> Yuppie! Rob, thank u! Can I pop into vapeking just to collect the ticket, or is it on my next purchase that I can collect my prize?



You can pop into VK anytime to fetch it @dr phil!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

@Rob Fisher you are a real stand up guy. Wish more ppl where like you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schuller

2nd Prize (There was only one prize but I liked the story)

Ticket to VapeCon, some Coil Goodies and some Bombies!

Thanks Oom Rob you made my son's day, a bigger heart you won't find on this forum 
@free3dom we will definitely kiss the legendary Avril at VapeCon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , just watched your video now. Dont know how i missed it
The one with the haircut
Lekker haircut!
And I liked your comments on the iPV and Kbox
Your clouds were cool too. And your video editing skills are great!
Lol, i think I heard your fam in the background towards the end of the vid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A short RR28 - Traditional Juices, vaping and fishing!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands




----------



## johan

Nice one Rob, though you did sound a wee bit "Bob Dylan" at times .


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> A short RR28 - Traditional Juices, vaping and fishing!




Nice, also looking forward to seeing the video on the new kustomized reo


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR29- Camila arrives! Whooo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Rob, I love the last two videos!

That one on the boat while you were fishing was amazing. And nice to see you liking other juices!! That is big news indeed

As for Camila, she is a stunner. Lovely and classy. How does it feel to hold the wood inlays? Like a Woodvil? And how is the button?

The photos of how it was made was great to see. Thanks for including them. Such craftmanship. Well done @Genosmate - it looks stunning! So nice to see Camila putting a permanent smile on captain Rob's face!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver she feels awesome in the hand... and in winter the wood is nice to grab first thing in the morning rather than the cold aluminium... but that not really the issue because I normal hold my REO's all day and they warm up pretty quick.  The the pure looks of Camila and knowing all the loving attention that went into making her makes it just so special... it's no secret I love the special things in life and this mod is one of those special things...

The new button is great... it's a gentle and short press.

The discovery of some new juices has been an awesome experience too... thanks to @Paulie who never stops thinking of me and sending me juices to try... the Deep fried Ice cream (Indian Giver) is just awesome! Unfortunately I have almost finished it but never fear I found a retailer in the US and the bottles on on their way as we speak!

All this excitement is almost too much for me and the excitement isn't stopping because new Avril (All over engraving with the back and sides and button done) should arrive today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver she feels awesome in the hand... and in winter the wood is nice to grab first thing in the morning rather than the cold aluminium... but that not really the issue because I normal hold my REO's all day and they warm up pretty quick.  The the pure looks of Camila and knowing all the loving attention that went into making her makes it just so special... it's no secret I love the special things in life and this mod is one of those special things...
> 
> The new button is great... it's a gentle and short press.
> 
> The discovery of some new juices has been an awesome experience too... thanks to @Paulie who never stops thinking of me and sending me juices to try... the Deep fried Ice cream (Indian Giver) is just awesome! Unfortunately I have almost finished it but never fear I found a retailer in the US and the bottles on on their way as we speak!
> 
> All this excitement is almost too much for me and the excitement isn't stopping because new Avril (All over engraving with the back and sides and button done) should arrive today!


Can't wait to see close ups of new Avril.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @Rob Fisher 
So glad for you 
You deserve it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> RR29- Camila arrives! Whooo!



Great to see the manufacturing process, thanks. The stabilized wood inlays are stunning. That fire button is the most beautiful ever. And thanks for the mention, Rob. You are certainly making sure the Reo will never ever be boring. Winner!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

After watching the video, I am as GREEN as Camilla! Certainly the most beautiful Reo on the African continent.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> After watching the video, I am as GREEN as Camilla! Certainly the most beautiful Reo on the African continent.


Almost Johan,I've got the twin

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## ET

Fingerprints! 
Awesome video as always Rob and very much well done Genosmate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> RR29- Camila arrives! Whooo!



She is a special REO!! Wish you many great years of vaping on her bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rob Fisher said:


> RR29- Camila arrives! Whooo!



@Rob Fisher that is a real beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

I find myself waiting for these videos as i wait for Rip Trippers videos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Cant wait to see the engraved one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR30 - Avril the REO Grand arrives! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Justin Pattrick

That reo is beautiful!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

So much of pretty. Congrats Rob and well done Hands

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## hands

lovely video. those 3 look super together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR31 - Rob and Phil just chatting!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Woah this one took nearly 24 hours to upload! Sheeezzz roll on my fibre optic link!

Episode 32 of Rob's Ramblings is a little bit of fishing and then my first attempt at playing with power tools! I use my Dremel to open the hole on a Hornet BF atty for my REO's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Woah this one took nearly 24 hours to upload! Sheeezzz roll on my fibre optic link!
> 
> Episode 32 of Rob's Ramblings is a little bit of fishing and then my first attempt at playing with power tools! I use my Dremel to open the hole on a Hornet BF atty for my REO's!





Great Video Rod...Rob lol You might not let this one down hehe


----------



## johan

.​

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Now that was a "lekka" entertaining video Rob.

PS. I agree on the Hornet RDA (received courtecy of @Philip Dunkley). Flavor wise its definitely on par with the RM2, just a pity I can't seem to fit my favorite lazy man 0.1x0.9 ribbon Ekowool combo in.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Congrats on the Deremel job @Rob Fisher 

On the coiling thingie

Take the wire down, do like half a round before you start winding, my Kanthal is finished but when i get some i will make a vid for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

most epic diy video ever. 10/10 for Rob the mod. i feel like drilling something now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Now that was a "lekka" entertaining video Rob.
> 
> PS. I agree on the Hornet RDA (received courtecy of @Philip Dunkley). Flavor wise its definitely on par with the RM2, just a pity I can't seem to fit my favorite lazy man 0.1x0.9 ribbon Ekowool combo in.



Just shout if you need the hole made bigger @johan because that's something I really excel at nowadays!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Woah this one took nearly 24 hours to upload! Sheeezzz roll on my fibre optic link!
> 
> Episode 32 of Rob's Ramblings is a little bit of fishing and then my first attempt at playing with power tools! I use my Dremel to open the hole on a Hornet BF atty for my REO's!



All hail "Rob the mad modder".Pure class,send that white one of yours and I'll also play!
By the way can you do teeth (fillings) with that machine of yours,might work out cost effective for me to come to Durban from the Republic of Knysna,have a mini meet and get my teeth sorted at the same time,I'll bring the mutti for the fillings and a putty knife with me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> All hail "Rob the mad modder".Pure class,send that white one of yours and I'll also play!
> By the way can you do teeth (fillings) with that machine of yours,might work out cost effective for me to come to Durban from the Republic of Knysna,have a mini meet and get my teeth sorted at the same time,I'll bring the mutti for the fillings and a putty knife with me



Thanks John! Pull in... no charge for teeth!

OK will pack up the White REO for some Knysna action!


----------



## Alex

Awesome video Rob, I was waiting for the drill bit to slip into your finger at one stage, but luckily your fingers survived, intact.  Great video..

next time use these

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

My YouTube channel before it converted to Rob's Ramblings... who remembers ESA Bass on DSTV?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - that Dremel video was your best ever!
So entertaining and so much action!
Rob the mod is on the loose!!

Five stars Rob, i was laughing so much - comedy central!

We want more !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juntau

Fishing n vaping  what more is there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Juntau said:


> Fishing n vaping  what more is there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Food

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET

Awesome video Rob, glad to see you playing with some new toys. Was that an actual drillbit in the dremel or one of those small metal grinding bits in there? Also, you can get a small chuck attachment for the dremel so you can attach non dremel standard sized stuff like those drillbits in the set you got.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

ET said:


> Awesome video Rob, glad to see you playing with some new toys. Was that an actual drillbit in the dremel or one of those small metal grinding bits in there? Also, you can get a small chuck attachment for the dremel so you can attach non dremel standard sized stuff like those drillbits in the set you got.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-HOT-Mu...ools-0-5-3-2MM-Faster-Bit-Swaps-/111521786437


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> Awesome video Rob, glad to see you playing with some new toys. Was that an actual drillbit in the dremel or one of those small metal grinding bits in there? Also, you can get a small chuck attachment for the dremel so you can attach non dremel standard sized stuff like those drillbits in the set you got.



@ET it was a special drill bit with a ball on the end... @hands knows the correct name for it. It certainly was easy to make the hole bigger with it.

I now have some smaller chucks so my baby drill bits will fit.


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-HOT-Mu...ools-0-5-3-2MM-Faster-Bit-Swaps-/111521786437



Thanks @kimbo that would be perfect too! I have added it to my shopping basket!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode 33 - A short ***** session and then a quick superficial review of E-Liquid Project and Cuttwood Juices!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

you can also ask the Biltong Bunny to hide something in the garden. better than chocolate anyways


----------



## hands

i got to try your new ultrasonic trick. i get to work on some nasty and filthy stuff and that might just help clean things up before i put my hands on it. will get some on tuesday


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> you can also ask the Biltong Bunny to hide something in the garden. better than chocolate anyways



I'm allowed biltong... but I want some stuff I'm not allowed!


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> i got to try your new ultrasonic trick. i get to work on some nasty and filthy stuff and that might just help clean things up before i put my hands on it. will get some on tuesday



The Jewelers stuff works very well and I only tried the Steredent because it's a lot easier to get when I run out of your juice.


----------



## DoubleD

Anyone else interested in the Shark Piss ELiquid?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

DoubleD said:


> Anyone else interested in the Shark Piss ELiquid?



Count me in...I think it would have a killer throat hit 
I was just as intrigued by the Menthol Ice....it sounds very un-tropical 

@Rob Fisher I'm glad to see you are enjoying some more juices...you are becoming less philstine-y

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Big shout out to you @Rob Fisher 
That video was just marvellous
Fast flowing, fun and highly entertaining!
I loved the conversation you had with Choo in the beginning. 
And thanks for mentioning the 1 pager of all juices that every juice vendor needs to have on their site. One day, they will listen 

As for the juice reviews, i think i said it before, there is something magical about doing it in video and seeing your face light up while tooting. It was great. I want to try that Cuttwood melons one now...

Thanks Rob, you make this forum very special!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Big shout out to you @Rob Fisher
> That video was just marvellous
> Fast flowing, fun and highly entertaining!
> I loved the conversation you had with Choo in the beginning.
> And thanks for mentioning the 1 pager of all juices that every juice vendor needs to have on their site. One day, they will listen
> 
> As for the juice reviews, i think i said it before, there is something magical about doing it in video and seeing your face light up while tooting. It was great. I want to try that Cuttwood melons one now...
> 
> Thanks Rob, you make this forum very special!



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver... I appreciate the words... the forum is a very special place for me and I love pretty much everything about it and all the members on it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley

We love you to @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Great video as usual Uncle Rob. Haha...I chuckled when you mentioned the vendors websites with no description of the juice, because you hit that one in the bullseye. I also want to see what the juice is about because they come up with some funky names for it and you have no idea what it is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We have a winner of the two bottles of E-Liquid Project (White Biskit Bread and The Daddler) compliments of @KieranD of Vape Cartel!



*Congrats to Grant De Witt!*




www.vapecartel.co.za




Please send me a PM with your Name, Address, Postal Code and contact phone number and your juice will be on it's way to you via courier!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## abdul

Ah second place, almost. Congrats grant

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Grats Grant

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ET

congrats dude


----------



## hands

congrats and let us know how they taste


----------



## Silver

Awesome competition
Like how you posted the results, @Rob Fisher 

Am just wondering what is Grant's forum name?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome competition
> Like how you posted the results, @Rob Fisher
> 
> Am just wondering what is Grant's forum name?



I was wondering the same thing... I have no idea who he is! Only when we get his forum name will we know!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

skipper did you post the results on the channel incase he isn't a member?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> skipper did you post the results on the channel incase he isn't a member?



I did not... I expect everyone to be a member of ecigssa... I guess I need to make that clear in future. 

If I don't hear from him in a day or two I will post the results there as well. Actually I'll point to this thread from there! Good one @abdul!

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> I did not... I expect everyone to be a member of ecigssa... I guess I need to make that clear in future.
> 
> If I don't hear from him in a day or two I will post the results there as well. Actually I'll point to this thread from there! Good one @abdul!



You did say in a video that you have viewers from ECF so maybe somebody from there entered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi

Congratz Grant! lol @Rob Fisher realy like the vids...its like our own local indoor smokers channel,just better local is lekker! keep them coming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode RR34 is up! It's me rambling about vape mail of today! And if you are a Group Buy Nuppin person you will want to take note too!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex




----------



## Kaizer

Awesome news about nuppins. I might be early at work for a change.


----------



## hands

and jet even more screwdrivers.check the bottom of the box there should some more

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome episode Rob
Nice to see whats in the VapeMail box 
And thanks again for oganising the Nuppins!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Very nice @Rob Fisher 

I like waking up with a cuppa and a Rob's Rambling in the morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Awesome episode as always! keep up the good work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

love the video, notice you got slightly annoyed at the kitty, was it not Choo?

And you cannot do a redraw Skipper, by default second place wins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> love the video, notice you got slightly annoyed at the kitty, was it not Choo?
> 
> And you cannot do a redraw Skipper, by default second place wins



Hehehe you are very perceptive... No it wasn't Choo... it was Monzie and she drives me to drink because she makes the most annoying meow multiple times a day and then I have to get out of chair and turn the tap on for her to drink and then I have to get up again to turn the tap off and she does it maybe 8-10 times a day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe you are very perceptive... No it wasn't Choo... it was Monzie and she drives me to drink because she makes the most annoying meow multiple times a day and then I have to get out of chair and turn the tap on for her to drink and then I have to get up again to turn the tap off and she does it maybe 8-10 times a day!



maybe its time for pet mail to make it easier for you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR35 - A bit of rambling and some vape mail!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

I could hear the turbo in there @Paulie or was that just your new lungs expanding

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> RR35 - A bit of rambling and some vape mail!




I enjoyed. Note: put a disclaimer on your video (referring to the @Paulie insert): DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

aah man please get the camera out when you do the inking on the door.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> aah man please get the camera out when you do the inking on the door.



Roger that!


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> RR35 - A bit of rambling and some vape mail!





Lol you got me good! Nice! Revenge will be sweet haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

Awesome videos Rob


----------



## abdul

Enjoy fooshing skipper Rob


----------



## Silver

Nice video as always Rob
Enjoy fishing

Ps - @Paulie, that clip of you blowing some turbo clouds was awesome! Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Another great episode!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul

Has Grant come forward yet? @Rob Fisher or does second place automatically win?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Great video @Rob Fisher 

And wonderful inclusion of @Paulie 's turbocharged clouds


----------



## CRcranky

what the hell is that running/flying down the wall at 3:45 on RR34


----------



## Jos

That's a gecko having a silver from the Tropical Ice and Indian Giver second hand vaping..........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Daniel

Looks like a moer big moth ..... with Choo there not sure if it survived

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

abdul said:


> Has Grant come forward yet? @Rob Fisher or does second place automatically win?



Nope he hasn't... will do a random redraw tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaRoach

hey thats me i won


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaRoach said:


> hey thats me i won



At last!

Please PM me you real name, address, postal code and contact phone number and your prize will be on it's way!


----------



## DaRoach

Rob Fisher said:


> At last!
> 
> Please PM me you real name, address, postal code and contact phone number and your prize will be on it's way!


pm sent cant believe i won i never win anything. been working alot off overtime almost missed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul

Congrats @DaRoach


----------



## DaRoach

Thanks guys


----------



## free3dom

Congrats @DaRoach


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR36 - Sucks Noogies edition!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

jees, nice boat!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> jees, nice boat!



I love that boat... One of my best buys ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

im scared to drill out the hole on my cyclone. what if i dont like it. then pooof, awesome atty down the drain. slow down on the boat there skip. gonna scare the fishies away


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> im scared to drill out the hole on my cyclone. what if i dont like it. then pooof, awesome atty down the drain. slow down on the boat there skip. gonna scare the fishies away



The standard hole needs to be ever so slightly opened... I'm gonna take out my Dremel and play...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Rob Fisher said:


> The standard hole needs to be ever so slightly opened... I'm gonna take out my Dremel and play...


your sig in the vid looked pretty awesome


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Rob Fisher thanks for some awesome shows. As i am reasonably new to the forum i was not aware of the shows. Saw it today and spent quite a large portion of the day catching up on all the episodes. Awesome viewing

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> @Rob Fisher thanks for some awesome shows. As i am reasonably new to the forum i was not aware of the shows. Saw it today and spent quite a large portion of the day catching up on all the episodes. Awesome viewing
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk



Awesome! Thanks for the feedback! It's messages like these that keep me doing it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher my internet just came back. Nice vid, bummer that coiler is not working for you, i love mine 

Keep them coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer

@Rob Fisher For some reason, I got onto a live chat between you and Paulie last night on youtube - never seen that before. You were trying out some type of software that adds masks to your face. Was quite cool.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kaizer said:


> @Rob Fisher For some reason, I got onto a live chat between you and Paulie last night on youtube - never seen that before. You were trying out some type of software that adds masks to your face. Was quite cool.



Yip we are testing Google Hangouts... so we can do a show with multiple people at the same time. We can also do it live like you saw it last night! What I realised afterwards is I should have made it private and then I can download and edit it before publishing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode RR37 went up considerably faster than ever before! And I think this is one of the longer RR's!

Vape Mail with the SX Mini and some other goodies!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip we are testing Google Hangouts... so we can do a show with multiple people at the same time. We can also do it live like you saw it last night! What I realised afterwards is I should have made it private and then I can download and edit it before publishing!



So that means I saw it first? Sweet.... do I win something?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

fantastic @Rob Fisher , had a lekker lag at you and Paulies ramblings ..... that SX Mini looks like a winner .... and ...DIBS on one of the Rogues if ever you want to sell one


----------



## kimbo

hahahah at cat man


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> fantastic @Rob Fisher , had a lekker lag at you and Paulies ramblings ..... that SX Mini looks like a winner .... and ...DIBS on one of the Rogues if ever you want to sell one



Sorry Daniel my Guru DIBS the Rogue before it landed in country.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET

Awesome vids as always Rob.


----------



## johan

Nice Rob, and your Lays or Simba feckin chip is excused . Really the halo effect suits @Paulie . I think I must come down to DBN and visit a new member that just joined today (think he is called @tmm and convert him) if doesn't apologize for his sh#t stirring k@k post on another thread, and worst of all he interrupted me watching your entertaining video and giving me a serious nappy rash - will you be willing to bring your camera with? PS. _convert = teaching civil manners_.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Ok so this guy is gone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Ok so this guy is gone.



... or I will feckin help him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode RR37 went up considerably faster than ever before! And I think this is one of the longer RR's!
> 
> Vape Mail with the SX Mini and some other goodies!



hhahaha Great video except the testing done lol you got me good again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 
That was such a great vid
Super SX Mini - looks very nice and comfortable

As for the vid with @Paulie - that was so funny!
So entertaining. Paulie, i love your laugh!! Makes me just laugh no matter what
You guys are just great. Cant wait for more

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode RR37 went up considerably faster than ever before! And I think this is one of the longer RR's!
> 
> Vape Mail with the SX Mini and some other goodies!



Great RR @Rob Fisher. Loved the faces and backgrounds. Yeah, think you got it right with MAH Peeps, good but not great. That SX Mini is a stunning device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode 38 - Me playing with the Lemo 2, Nickel and the SX Mini!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

thanks @Rob Fisher , all i wanted to do after that was go and have a pee !!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rowan Francis said:


> thanks @Rob Fisher , all i wanted to do after that was go and have a pee !!



Hehehe... the tap was running for the cats who were drinking out of the basin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Nice video as always Rob, I think the revolution started when Brendan (Evolv design engineer) designed the DNA40 with temperature control, the rest only then started to follow with designs (and maybe improved on the concept). Can't wait to read the tech leak on the DNA50 when it pops up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode RR39 is up and can be found here!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-rogue-thread.t10762/


----------



## BioHAZarD

Nice video @Rob Fisher . Love the SX Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings episode 38 - Me playing with the Lemo 2, Nickel and the SX Mini!



Great video as usual Rob.
If I understand what you say,trying to find your 'happy place' with this set up involves ;
Degrees C and maybe F depending how you hold the thing.
Joules?
Some fancy wire I've never heard of.
Tweaking and and and.
If I'm not mistaken with a Reo,in the morning you put in some new Rayon and a fresh battery,Cyclone on top and job done.
I'm getting another Reo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Genosmate said:


> Great video as usual Rob.
> If I understand what you say,trying to find your 'happy place' with this set up involves ;
> Degrees C and maybe F depending how you hold the thing.
> Joules?
> Some fancy wire I've never heard of.
> Tweaking and and and.
> If I'm not mistaken with a Reo,in the morning you put in some new Rayon and a fresh battery,Cyclone on top and job done.
> I'm getting another Reo


I was also thinking after watching the vid that after the Dremel insedent our @Rob Fisher has become the tweaking MacGyver @Rob Fisher .. WE WANT OUR SKIPPER BACK YOU IMPOSTER!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> If I'm not mistaken with a Reo,in the morning you put in some new Rayon and a fresh battery,Cyclone on top and job done.
> I'm getting another Reo



You know what John? The very same thought has been going through my mind ALL day! After all the cocking around this morning I have had nothing but Avril with me and I keep thinking how perfect the vape is on the REO compared to everything else on the planet including the state of the art SX Mini! I will continue to cock around with nickel and the SX Mini because it most certainly has massive potential but I have some way to go still!


----------



## johan

FYI: Joule is a derived unit of energy, work, or amount of heat in the International System of Units. It is equal to the energy transferred (or work done) when applying a force of one newton through a distance of one metre (1 newton metre or N·m), or in passing an electric current of one ampere through a resistance of one ohm for one second. It is named after the English physicist James Prescott Joule (1818–1889).

In terms of base SI units:






where kg is the kilogram, m is the metre, s is the second, N is the newton, Pa is the pascal, W is the watt, C is the coulomb, and V is the volt.

One joule can also be defined as:

The work required to move an electric charge of one coulomb through an electrical potential difference of one volt, or one '"coulomb volt" (C·V). This relationship can be used to define the volt. The work required to produce one watt of power for one second, or one "watt second" (W·s) (compare kilowatt hour - 3.6 megajoules). This relationship can be used to define the watt.

PS: Now tell the peeps that the SX-Mini made you a smart ass

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Daniel

@Rob Fisher so what you are saying is I need to get me a SX Mini , eish here it starts again .... I really love my Lemo V1 such a great mindless vape tank best flavor for me in any tank (single coil build). Just finished the last few drops of Looper I had thanks to @huffnpuff in the RM2 ... even with my half ass 1.6ohm micro I still don't think I would have experienced better flavour in any other tank. Received my Egrip back today (gave it as a loaner to a friend) and thought let me throw in some MNC (thanks for the correction @free3dom) and take a toot , what a dissapointment .... the Reo has officially spoilt every setup I have ever had , thanks for all the fish ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

johan said:


> FYI: Joule is a derived unit of energy, work, or amount of heat in the International System of Units. It is equal to the energy transferred (or work done) when applying a force of one newton through a distance of one metre (1 newton metre or N·m), or in passing an electric current of one ampere through a resistance of one ohm for one second. It is named after the English physicist James Prescott Joule (1818–1889).
> 
> In terms of base SI units:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where kg is the kilogram, m is the metre, s is the second, N is the newton, Pa is the pascal, W is the watt, C is the coulomb, and V is the volt.
> 
> One joule can also be defined as:
> 
> The work required to move an electric charge of one coulomb through an electrical potential difference of one volt, or one '"coulomb volt" (C·V). This relationship can be used to define the volt. The work required to produce one watt of power for one second, or one "watt second" (W·s) (compare kilowatt hour - 3.6 megajoules). This relationship can be used to define the watt.
> 
> PS: Now tell the peeps that the SX-Mini made you a smart ass




Yes and that makes it alot easier for us to understand lol.

But seriously bud i need to see you soon i have a few things i need to ask you~


----------



## johan

Paulie said:


> Yes and that makes it alot easier for us to understand lol.
> 
> But seriously bud i need to see you soon i have a few things i need to ask you~



You know you are always welcome Paulie, after all I need a good laugh again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher 

Just watched your SXMini/Lemo2 video now

Superb. 
What I like about it is that you are not scared to give anything a good try and also honest in telling it like you experience it. 

Watching your videos adds big value to me. Not just from an entertainment perspective but also just to see what someone else's experiences are with loads of great new gear! Thanks Rob

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Had a great mini vape meet, braai, red wine and cognac with @jtgrey last night @Rob Fisher. 
After running the Lemo 2 through the UV bath, @jtgrey wicked the pre-installed 0.5 ohms coil for me with Native Wicks. So far I am really impressed with the flavour on this tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Had a great mini vape meet, braai, red wine and cognac with @jtgrey last night @Rob Fisher.
> After running the Lemo 2 through the UV bath, @jtgrey wicked the pre-installed 0.5 ohms coil for me with Native Wicks. So far I am really impressed with the flavour on this tank.



Thanks @Andre... I'm playing with the Nickel and temp control on mine and it's proving to be a little more technical than I had hoped... The ice cream juice in a normal Atlantis on a normal regulated mod at 15W-20W is giving me better flavour right now... but I will keep playing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

johan said:


> FYI: Joule is a derived unit of energy, work, or amount of heat in the International System of Units. It is equal to the energy transferred (or work done) when applying a force of one newton through a distance of one metre (1 newton metre or N·m), or in passing an electric current of one ampere through a resistance of one ohm for one second. It is named after the English physicist James Prescott Joule (1818–1889).
> 
> In terms of base SI units:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where kg is the kilogram, m is the metre, s is the second, N is the newton, Pa is the pascal, W is the watt, C is the coulomb, and V is the volt.
> 
> One joule can also be defined as:
> 
> The work required to move an electric charge of one coulomb through an electrical potential difference of one volt, or one '"coulomb volt" (C·V). This relationship can be used to define the volt. The work required to produce one watt of power for one second, or one "watt second" (W·s) (compare kilowatt hour - 3.6 megajoules). This relationship can be used to define the watt.
> 
> PS: Now tell the peeps that the SX-Mini made you a smart ass


How many Joules will my Reo push out Johan?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Andre... I'm playing with the Nickel and temp control on mine and it's proving to be a little more technical than I had hoped... The ice cream juice in a normal Atlantis on a normal regulated mod at 15W-20W is giving me better flavour right now... but I will keep playing.


Yes, saw that - I shall wait for all you pioneers before I try temp control. 
Maybe try the Lemo 2 on normal coiling for a comparison with the Atlantis?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yes, saw that - I shall wait for all you pioneers before I try temp control.
> Maybe try the Lemo 2 on normal coiling for a comparison with the Atlantis?



The thought of undoing the effort of the Nickel coil is causing me some pain and anguish... plus I am getting close to a decent flavour now... not sure if the system settles or the wick changes or what... but at 15J and a limit of 325F I'm getting close... with the limits of the heat and the smoothness of the vape on the SX Mini the cloud blowing capabilities are quite enhanced... not that I'm after clouds because I realise that clouds for me are to show off at vape meets that the Baalie can blow them but the real thing for me is pure flavour! 

The other thing I have realised is that Tropical Ice is not really made for regulated and Sub Ohm Tanks... it's WAY too powerful. There is nothing (for me anyway) as perfect as Tropical Ice on a REO with a Cyclone with a 1Ω to 1,1Ω Micro Coil with Rayon wick.

I'm going to try my cloud version of Tropical Ice (25% Tropical Ice, 25% PG and 50% VG) as soon as my Ice Cream Juice is finished in the Lemo 2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Genosmate said:


> How many Joules will my Reo push out Johan?



To answer your question _I need to know how long is your toots_?, its like you ask me; how long is a piece of string . But I will be nice then you can calculate yourself:

*Watts to joules calculation formula* *will be the easiest to demonstrate* - The energy _E_ in joules (J) is equal to the power _P_ in watts (W), times the time period _t_ in seconds (s):

*E(J) = P(W)× t(s)*

So

*joules = watts × seconds*

or

*J = W × s*

*Example*
What is the energy consumption of a Reo thats been setup for 30 watts for time duration of 3 second toots?
[Theoretical: battery = 4.2V, coil resistance = 0.588 Ohm, current = 7.14A, power = 30W]

*E(J) = 30W × 3s =* *90J*

Other way round:

*Joules to watts calculation formula* The power _P_ in watts (W) is equal to the energy _E_ in joules (J), divided by the time period _t_ in seconds (s):

*P(W) = E(J)/ t(s)*

So

*watt = joule / second*

or

*W = J / s*

*Example*
What is the power consumption of a Reo that has an energy consumption of 90 joules for time duration of 3 seconds toots?

*P(W) = 90J / 3s = 30W
*

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR40 - REO's Rock

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Looking forward to your DIY Tropical Ice cream Rob  - real ying-yang juice it would be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Not having joy with sx Rob ?


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> RR40 - REO's Rock



Way to go!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zegee said:


> Not having joy with sx Rob ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020



Not at the beginning... but am getting there...


----------



## ZeeZi169

Nice! Really enjoying these vids!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR41 - Juice fest! And getting somewhere with the SX Mini!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> To answer your question _I need to know how long is your toots_?, its like you ask me; how long is a piece of string . But I will be nice then you can calculate yourself:
> 
> *Watts to joules calculation formula* *will be the easiest to demonstrate* - The energy _E_ in joules (J) is equal to the power _P_ in watts (W), times the time period _t_ in seconds (s):
> 
> *E(J) = P(W)× t(s)*
> 
> So
> 
> *joules = watts × seconds*
> 
> or
> 
> *J = W × s*
> 
> *Example*
> What is the energy consumption of a Reo thats been setup for 30 watts for time duration of 3 second toots?
> [Theoretical: battery = 4.2V, coil resistance = 0.588 Ohm, current = 7.14A, power = 30W]
> 
> *E(J) = 30W × 3s =* *90J*
> 
> Other way round:
> 
> *Joules to watts calculation formula* The power _P_ in watts (W) is equal to the energy _E_ in joules (J), divided by the time period _t_ in seconds (s):
> 
> *P(W) = E(J)/ t(s)*
> 
> So
> 
> *watt = joule / second*
> 
> or
> 
> *W = J / s*
> 
> *Example*
> What is the power consumption of a Reo that has an energy consumption of 90 joules for time duration of 3 seconds toots?
> 
> *P(W) = 90J / 3s = 30W*



Geez Ohm Johan!  You make my head hurt!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> Geez Ohm Johan!  You make my head hurt!



Why? its simpler than Ohm Law .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> Why? its simpler than Ohm Law .



Maybe, but for ohm's law I go to the steam-engine calculator. So it's easier for me than what you just did....hahaha


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> Maybe, but for ohm's law I go to the steam-engine calculator. So it's easier for me than what you just did....hahaha



No, its much quicker doing the calculation (only either divide or multiply) than to look up an on line calculator - furthermore, after you did a couple calculations you will fully understand exactly how it works. My ***** : How can you use something if you don't understand how it works?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> No, its much quicker doing the calculation (only either divide or multiply) than to look up an on line calculator - furthermore, after you did a couple calculations you will fully understand exactly how it works. My ***** : *How can you use something if you don't understand how it works?*



Well, the calculator gives you everything. I just put in the ohm reading of my coil and the voltage of a vully charged battery and it gives me the amps and the wattage. That's good enough for me. I understand a little of how it works and that little understanding serves me well. My head started to hurt when you started doing those joules calculations. I left in a hurry to get some panados....hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker vids @Rob Fisher
Watched them now with @Poppie - she loved the one part where you tooted on the tropical ice and the icecream at the same time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Rob you look soooo chilled in this video.very smooth

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

What's this? 2 Videos i've missed out on? NOOOOOOO! Download download download

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR42 - Not much of me in the video because I'm still sick as a dog and have very little voice but my fishing buddy says a few words and then it's onto Rowan who will be doing some How To videos in future episodes... this is just his intro screen test and the last clip is just to show that is is a lunatic!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan

I like this! One question though; was that our @Rowan Francis or Monty Python taking up vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET

Always look on the vape side of life, ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

@Rowan Francis - so nice to see you on the video!
Looking forward to Rowans mad tricks in the future 

@Rob Fisher - i loved the video piece on the boat. That dam looked so peaceful
Lovely!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - i loved the video piece on the boat. That dam looked so peaceful
> Lovely!!



Now that I'm not competing on the circuit I am finding fishing really peaceful and it certainly sorts out my Zen...  And it gets me away from my PC and out into the fresh air.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that I'm not competing on the circuit I am finding fishing really peaceful and it certainly sorts out my Zen...  And it gets me away from my PC and out into the fresh air.



But it increases your unread post count, which in turn increases your blood pressure

At least we know that even if you are not reading posts on the boat, you are taking videos for us. 
Too good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Rambling #43 - I'm alive and Toti Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## abdul

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Rambling #43 - I'm alive and Toti Vape Meet!




was gonna ask you this morning when we seeing a new rambling, then decided against since you still havent recovered 100%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Oh! nice video with Wandering Star style, Lee Marvin voice-over, and even @Silver's eyes turned more ICE blue .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Not to hi-jack this thread but I agree 100% on the sub-ohm direction Rob. I personally think its driven by marketing hype and eventually it will swing back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Not to hi-jack this thread but I agree 100% on the sub-ohm direction Rob. I personally think its driven by marketing hype and eventually it will swing back.



That's not a hijack @johan! It's why I said that on the video... I wanted to see if I'm the only feels that way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

i agree on the sub-ohm thing.1-1.2ohm is my sweet spot. clean Reo,fresh battery and wick is oh so heavenly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

+1 my Reo is coiled at 0.6 but i coil the Rose at 1.4 and i really enjoy that


----------



## Riaz

I have to disagree with you guys on the sub ohm scenario.

I have tested the same juice, same device, fully charged battery, but different ohm coils.

One above 1 ohm (1.2 to be exact) and the other 0.4

The flavor, vapor production and just the whole vape experience is so much better at lower ohms.

Personally, i cannot vape above 0.6ohms. I have tried it many times and each time i want to kick myself for thinking the experience would be different. Once you used to sub ohm, you cannot vape higher ohms anymore- again, this is subjective.

Disclaimer: these tests were done with full mechanical mods. Vaping on a higher ohm coil (say 1.2) and pushing up the watts on an electronic device, i doubt the vape will be as good as a sub ohm build.

Just my 2c


----------



## Alex

Sub ohm or go ohm 

0.2 rocks in the Nuppin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Winning video @Rob Fisher 
I had to say that because i was in it! Lol
Thanks

Just on Avril - for those that dont know, Avril is Rob's precious Reo that has been meticulously and beautifully engraved by @hands. It is truly a work of art. In photos it is super. In the flesh it is unreal. In the hand it feels magical. 

As for the subohming thing, I like different builds for different juices. The menthols i like cooler and like taking long lower power lung hits to get that menthol burn. Love the Lemo for that at about 1.2 ohms and low power. For the tobacco juices I like it sub ohm on the RM2 but not crazy low. In fact I am loving a 0.5 ohm paracoil, which is effectively just two 1 ohmers. Rob, your theory mostly holds true as per my vaping style. 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

I think sub-ohm, like everything else in vaping, is just another option - we have so many 

Nothing will ever be for everybody because vapers come in all shapes and sizes with vastly different needs and wants. So what works for me won't necessarily work for someone else, and vice versa 

I also think that most vapers (the one's that aren't so vocal about it) just vape whatever they enjoy not caring about the details and get on with their lives - we are a subculture who enjoys various aspects of vaping, hence all the craziness 

Anyways, great video as always @Rob Fisher...glad to see you and @Silver having some nice vape meets too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> I think sub-ohm, like everything else in vaping, is just another option - we have so many
> 
> Nothing will ever be for everybody because vapers come in all shapes and sizes with vastly different needs and wants. So what works for me won't necessarily work for someone else, and vice versa
> 
> I also think that most vapers (the one's that aren't so vocal about it) just vape whatever they enjoy not caring about the details and get on with their lives - we are a subculture who enjoys various aspects of vaping, hence all the craziness
> 
> Anyways, great video as always @Rob Fisher...glad to see you and @Silver having some nice vape meets too



Agree with you fully @free3dom 

The part you mentioned about us being a sub-culture interested in lots of aspects of vaping is so true!

It reminds me of something I saw today at the VapeShop in Umhlanga. I was at Gateway and decided to go visit the shop because I hadnt seen it before. In came a strapping young lad with his lovely girlfriend and they went to the counter and said "please can we have that thingie you showed us last time that makes lots of clouds". They walked out with a CF Sub ohm and Atlantis and Liquilab high VG zero milligram cherry juice. Was interesting to see because they said to the store staff they just wanted something to look cool when they went out with their friends and the girlfriend wanted the Cherry because it tasted cool. I dont even think they were smokers. 

Just shows how every person is different. These two walked out the shop both with big grins on their faces. They were so excited. It was lovely to watch. 

Different strokes for different folks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Agree with you fully @free3dom
> 
> The part you mentioned about us being a sub-culture interested in lots of aspects of vaping is so true!
> 
> It reminds me of something I saw today at the VapeShop in Umhlanga. I was at Gateway and decided to go visit the shop because I hadnt seen it before. In came a strapping young lad with his lovely girlfriend and they went to the counter and said "please can we have that thingie you showed us last time that makes lots of clouds". They walked out with a CF Sub ohm and Atlantis and Liquilab high VG zero milligram cherry juice. Was interesting to see because they said to the store staff they just wanted something to look cool when they went out with their friends and the girlfriend wanted the Cherry because it tasted cool. I dont even think they were smokers.
> 
> Just shows how every person is different. These two walked out the shop both with big grins on their faces. They were so excited. It was lovely to watch.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks



Absolutely marvelous! I love seeing people happy when they buy vape gear - not just us crazy vapers, but "normal" people too 

I never saw anyone with a skip in their step after they left a store with a pack of smokes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi Ho @Silver I hope you pulled out your REO in the shop... that hot chick smaaks it when you rip out the REO!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver I hope you pulled out your REO in the shop... that hot chick smaaks it when you rip out the REO!



Lol @Rob Fisher 
I know what you mean, but i stood quietly with my artillery safely in my vape bag
I didnt say a word. I was just in observe mode. 

On that point, when im in a shop like this, i tend not to say anything to other customers. I like to see how the sales people are "selling". The one guy in this shop was a fabulous salesman. If i had a vape shop i would want him on my team.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

The artillery came out later when there was a gap
Needless to say, i was then doing the selling!
Lol, i got confused whose shop i was in. Theirs or mine. He he

PS - my Lime Ice got another two big positive votes!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> The artillery came out later when there was a gap
> Needless to say, i was then doing the selling!
> Lol, i got confused whose shop i was in. Theirs or mine. He he
> 
> PS - my Lime Ice got another two big positive votes!



I KNEW it would be too much for a Reonaut not to pull out the big guns!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR44 - Rowan with some tips and how to mod the Sub Tank Mini's juice channels!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Rambling #43 - I'm alive and Toti Vape Meet!




"I do it for the girls, they see my clouds and then come on over!" -

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## abdul

DoubleD said:


> "I do it for the girls, they see my clouds and then come on over!" -


That's because you cloud their judgement?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR45 - Rob and Phil in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> RR45 - Rob and Phil in Durbs!




Lekker Vid Rob 
Its great to hear you guys are going to watch the fight, I think the whole world is going to watch it  I'm amped


----------



## hands

lol you two crack me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> RR45 - Rob and Phil in Durbs!




The best local, relaxed and totally unpretentious vape video by far - really enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> RR45 - Rob and Phil in Durbs!





Great video Gents!!

I had lots of good laughs watching this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

what a nice vid - loved it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Such a lekker video @Rob Fisher and @Philip Dunkley 
The unpacking of your Dischem bags was so funny
And the banter made me laugh 
Thanks guys. Really enjoyed it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR46 - A few snippets from Phils Durban trip on the last day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Super video @Rob Fisher 
Loved the clip of throwing the screwdriver into the gorge @Philip Dunkley !
And the one of you losing your slop in the sea was classic. Lol! All while still eating a samoosa. Ha ha
Classic

Rob, whats that little "horzn" logo in the bottom right of the vid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, whats that little "horzn" logo in the bottom right of the vid?



It's an app for the iPhone that keeps the HORIZON perfectly horizontal. Even if I move the phone it stay perfectly horizontal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Ah that's so cool !


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR47 - Short intro into my world of Temperature Sensing....

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver

Nice video @Rob Fisher 
Didnt know one gets temp sensing coils for the little Nautilus mini. Interesting.
Was waiting for you to take a drag through the empty Turbo to hear the turbo charger. Ha ha

Ps - only difference I could tell with the R600 video camera was that it was a little bit darker. But still fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

hahahaha @Silver i am sure like me, you cant wait to see @Rob Fisher 's face when you make that turbo sing 

Nice vid Rob i really like these short vids from you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> RR47 - Short intro into my world of Temperature Sensing....




Awesome review Rob - I am also not convinced on temp sensing just yet. I also think webcam looked a bit better? Maybe its just the lighting I don't know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stand by for my first ever real review on a product sent to me for free for review! The Turbo RDA review being processed as we speak and being uploaded shortly! 

Is it a Chicken dinner or is it KAK?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> RR47 - Short intro into my world of Temperature Sensing....



Hi Rob, why don't you build some of your own Ni 200 coils and use on a Derringer for example? It works brilliantly! You get an overload of clouds and flavour with no burnt.


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Hi Rob, why don't you build some of your own Ni 200 coils and use on a Derringer for example? It works brilliantly! You get an overload of clouds and flavour with no burnt.



I did build a Ni 200 Coil on my new Lemo 2 and the result was less than satisfactory... then I tried the commercial coils and they too were pretty kak... but I bought a non bf Rogue to play with for just that thing... will play with temp sensing again in a day or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> I did build a Ni 200 Coil on my new Lemo 2 and the result was less than satisfactory... then I tried the commercial coils and they too were pretty kak... but I bought a non bf Rogue to play with for just that thing... will play with temp sensing again in a day or two.


When I first got my Vapor Shark I was around the 220 deg C mark, found it was way too low temperature, now I hover round the 270/280 deg C mark. I find that amazing and have set on my Vapor Shark round about 32 - 35 W. On my SX mini I am at 44J and still figuring out my sweet spot for current build.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR48 - A review of the Lemaga Turbo RDA - Thanks to Vape King for sending me the product free for review!

Watch the review and if you like what you see you can buy it at the link below!

http://vapeking.co.za/turbo-rda-clone-by-lemaga.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> When I first got my Vapor Shark I was around the 220 deg C mark, found it was way too low temperature, now I hover round the 270/280 deg C mark. I find that amazing and have set on my Vapor Shark round about 32 - 35 W. On my SX mini I am at 44J and still figuring out my sweet spot for current build.



Thanks @capetocuba! Please let me know when you find your happy place on the SX Mini! I will play with the temp sensing again tomorrow and up the temp a bit and see if that helps... I'm desperate to find decent flavour without a dry hit!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> RR48 - A review of the Lemaga Turbo RDA - Thanks to Vape King for sending me the product free for review!
> 
> Watch the review and if you like what you see you can buy it at the link below!
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/turbo-rda-clone-by-lemaga.html




Lol awesome review Rob, made me giggle alot  Thank you for the great review  P.S if you think 24 is thick you must try 22 or 20

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Ah! Mr Fisher, this is one classic review. I want to commend you for the prompt review, did not expect that!

You really seemed to have had a lot of fun reviewing it and I had some good laughs with this one.

Winner of note. 

& BTW you reviews are just getting better and better keep it up

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gizmo said:


> Ah! Mr Fisher, this is one classic review. I want to commend you for the prompt review, did not expect that!
> 
> You really seemed to have had a lot of fun reviewing it and I had some good laughs with this one.
> 
> Winner of note.
> 
> & BTW you reviews are just getting better and better keep it up


I couldn't agree more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> RR48 - A review of the Lemaga Turbo RDA - Thanks to Vape King for sending me the product free for review!
> 
> Watch the review and if you like what you see you can buy it at the link below!
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/turbo-rda-clone-by-lemaga.html




LOl Rob great Video! So now you are sub ohming on a wooooorrrriing Turbo lol

I knew you were going to love it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ollie

Awesome vid @Rob Fisher 


Gotta see you hit the cloud blowing comp @VapeCon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol awesome review Rob, made me giggle alot  Thank you for the great review  P.S if you think 24 is thick you must try 22 or 20



OMG 20g must be like the steel cables that hold up the bridge in San Francisco!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Would you like some 20 or 22G? =)


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG 20g must be like the steel cables that hold up the bridge in San Francisco!


Something like that


----------



## Rob Fisher

Paulie said:


> LOl Rob great Video! So now you are sub ohming on a wooooorrrriing Turbo lol
> 
> I knew you were going to love it!!



Yip you called this one @Paulie! What an awesome RDA... what did surprise me was the flavour! I was expecting the clouds but not the flavour!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

24G to us at VK is like the norm. It's all I build with actually. 22G I use when I am feeling extra naughty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Would you like some 20 or 22G? =)



No thanks @Gizmo! I think 24g is about as much as I could handle... 5 wraps and still it was ,19Ω. If I tried to use 20g I would need to do eight million wraps to avoid a nuclear explosion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob welcome to the dark side! You have to admit sub ohming is fun, so much more dense flavour. This is the reason I sold my Reos. Love the concept of constant power from VW devices and the myriad of RBA's and RTA's.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Ah! Mr Fisher, this is one classic review. I want to commend you for the prompt review, did not expect that!
> 
> You really seemed to have had a lot of fun reviewing it and I had some good laughs with this one.
> 
> Winner of note.
> 
> & BTW you reviews are just getting better and better keep it up



I did laugh a lot... the clouds really blew me away... was so funny to take a few puffs and suddenly the room was like a morning fog on Albert Falls Dam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Rob welcome to the dark side! You have to admit sub ohming is fun, so much more dense flavour. This is the reason I sold my Reos. Love the concept of constant power from VW devices and the myriad of RBA's and RTA's.



There is no doubt that this was fun... and I will keep the Turbo for sure and use it occasionally... but I have yet to find an ADV device that comes close to the REO for me.

But I will admit that RDA's like the Rogue and the Turbo on decent regulated devices are starting to peak my interest... I thought temp sensing may be a game changer but I need to play a LOT more with it and as you suggested play with building my own coils for it because so far it has been a complete wash out for me.

REO's - Winner
Subtanks - I dislike them a lot
Atlantis 1 and 2 - Love them
Rogue - My interest is high and so far I'm really impressed
Turbo - Awesome for sub-ohm cloud blowing with great flavour
SX Mini - Chicken Dinner of note

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no doubt that this was fun... and I will keep the Turbo for sure and use it occasionally... but I have yet to find an ADV device that comes close to the REO for me.
> 
> But I will admit that RDA's like the Rogue and the Turbo on decent regulated devices are starting to peak my interest... I thought temp sensing may be a game changer but I need to play a LOT more with it and as you suggested play with building my own coils for it because so far it has been a complete wash out for me.
> 
> REO's - Winner
> Subtanks - I dislike them a lot
> Atlantis 1 and 2 - Love them
> Rogue - My interest is high and so far I'm really impressed
> Turbo - Awesome for sub-ohm cloud blowing with great flavour
> SX Mini - Chicken Dinner of note


Loved the turbo rda review @Rob Fisher  look at you being a super sub ohmer! Seems like a great device to have some fun with.

In regard to temp control and subtanks: be sure to bring them up with you for vape con and I'll get you sorted with temp control  

I have not gone a single day without taking my shark and subtank with me. I love the subtank so much that I even want to get one to stick onto my Sx Mini with a nickle build!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that turbo rda video was a chicken dinner video of note!
Just seeing your face and laugh after the first puff says it all
Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Houston we have a problem !!

@Rob Fisher dipped his toes in the dark side and was smiling. 

Great vid Rob, if i may i would like a hit on the at VapeCon, dont have a mod that can go that high

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> In regard to temp control and subtanks: be sure to bring them up with you for vape con and I'll get you sorted with temp control
> 
> I have not gone a single day without taking my shark and subtank with me. I love the subtank so much that I even want to get one to stick onto my Sx Mini with a nickle build!



@Yiannaki I will most certainly do that! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

woerrrrrrrrr - loved it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Can you put that whirring thingy on a Reo @Rob Fisher and can it be modded to BF.
I might need one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

if you would put that 0.19 ohm build on a reo, you will pull 22.11Amps - and you will be cruising at 92.84 Watts at 4.2v


----------



## Genosmate

PeterHarris said:


> if you would put that 0.19 ohm build on a reo, you will pull 22.11Amps - and you will be cruising at 92.84 Watts at 4.2v


Thanks for that,maybe not such a great idea though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Can you put that whirring thingy on a Reo @Rob Fisher and can it be modded to BF.
> I might need one



It's a lot of fun and a cloud blower of note! Not sure it's really gonna be happy on a REO and it needs a lot of power!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR49 - Review on the Hellboy RDA and a lesson on how not to build coils!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Like your review style and obviously enjoyed watching the coil fun.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Awesome vids Rob. Now go do another set of coils just like the ones you have in there but add another wrap to each coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

coiling gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

After seeing your review of the waaaarrrrrrr waaaaaarrrrr i want one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 
Thats so funny that you used Nickel instead
Those vapowire boxes all look the same, so I perfectly understand why that can happen

Lekker video and fun to watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

uncle @Rob Fisher showing them sub-ohm boys how its done.... hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thats the best yet Rob,I love watching you trying to use those Kak coiling jigs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR50 - The fiftieth episode of me talking kak! And this one we have a little fishing at the beginning and then the birth of Red Dog the REO door... some awesome REO buttons and then a review on the Taifun GT 2!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

awesome episode Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

great epi skipper!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Rob Fisher said:


> I did build a Ni 200 Coil on my new Lemo 2 and the result was less than satisfactory... then I tried the commercial coils and they too were pretty kak... but I bought a non bf Rogue to play with for just that thing... will play with temp sensing again in a day or two.



Please let me know if you want to get rid of your non bf Rogue (Only if it's a clone)


----------



## kimbo

At last we get another vid 

Nice @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

wow has it been 50 ramblings. it is always nice to be with you and thank you for taking the time to make these. ooh and you forgot the Cyclone in your rock list

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Thank for the ramblings Rob, and glad your voice is almost back to normal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Ramblings! RR51 which is a review of the 150 Watt Dual 18650 Mod called the Luxyoun Smaug! Thanks to Vape King for sending the Smaug for review!



Fancy a Smaug? Pop on here and order one! http://vapeking.co.za/smaug-mod-150w-dual-18650-mod.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ET

Awesome episode as always  Happy half century

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Awesome new episode to watch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

does rubbing the mod on the belly bring you luck? lol my daughter is watching with me and she says "make a mistake so we can laugh"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Lekker fun video - without a pun of coarse .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Nice one Rob,but it has to be a no,no.
Choo is yawning for the first two minutes or so

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

Woer woer woer woer. I was actually lucky enough to play with a woerwoer as a kid,hmmm, maybe that just means i'm getting old.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> RR50 - The fiftieth episode of me talking kak! And this one we have a little fishing at the beginning and then the birth of Red Dog the REO door... some awesome REO buttons and then a review on the Taifun GT 2!




Great vid Rob
Fishing was fun
And that Taifun Gt2 sounds like my kind of device. Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Ramblings! RR51 which is a review of the 150 Watt Dual 18650 Mod called the Luxyoun Smaug! Thanks to Vape King for sending the Smaug for review!
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy a Smaug? Pop on here and order one! http://vapeking.co.za/smaug-mod-150w-dual-18650-mod.html




Lol @Rob Fisher - lekker video
Love the way you refer to the Turbo as a Wirr Wirr all the time. Soon we will forget what its actually called. Ha ha

I may have missed is but does that dual 18650 have magnets on the door to take out the batts?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I may have missed is but does that dual 18650 have magnets on the door to take out the batts?



Yes it does have magnets Hi Ho @Silver! It actually is a very nice door and slides in smoothly (similar to the REO) and has 2 big magnets... the door is secure and simple to open!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher !
Thats a good thing

By the way, i notice that the batteries are positioned with both of them having their positive at the top. This is unlike the Sig100+. I wonder if they are in series or parallel. Interesting...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher !
> Thats a good thing
> 
> By the way, i notice that the batteries are positioned with both of them having their positive at the top. This is unlike the Sig100+. I wonder if they are in series or parallel. Interesting...



Parallel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Rob Fisher said:


> RR50 - The fiftieth episode of me talking kak! And this one we have a little fishing at the beginning and then the birth of Red Dog the REO door... some awesome REO buttons and then a review on the Taifun GT 2!




There you have it Mr @Rob Fisher, made me also buy a Taifun GT 2 at Vapeking PTA, first build was exactly the same as yours spilling & cursing and putting it away. Tried this morning again.... aaaand success. They should give you guys commission or something.

Thank you for awesome vid and thank you Vapeking Pta for awesome service/ Product.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Keith Milton

Nice episode Oom, and if you ant to give the milkman away, dibs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Another great episode!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR52 - Red Wine, Vape Mail and win a ticket to VapeCon compliments of the MvC boys!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Keith Milton

You have 3 Taifun GT's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Keith Milton said:


> You have 3 Taifun GT's



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Please contact @Paulie or @Yiannaki and they will get you your free VapeCon Ticket!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

Morning skipper ! I think 3 of them right?

Edit: oops only saw that I'm to late now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @Rob Fisher 
Relaxed and cool! A fun watch. 

Only problem is my wallet groans at me whenever I fire up one of your videos....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> RR52 - Red Wine, Vape Mail and win a ticket to VapeCon compliments of the MvC boys!




Nice video Rob, no problem with the content, you could do at least another bottle before it becomes Lob Lamblings . PS: Question answer - _not enough_ .


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Nice video Rob, no problem with the content, you could do at least another bottle before it becomes Lob Lamblings . PS: Question answer - _not enough_ .



Hehehe... and it's not like I don't have enough stock here... I could always go raid my daughters tasting stock! Hic!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... and it's not like I don't have enough stock here... I could always go raid my daughters tasting stock! Hic!



Now we need to see at least one Lob Lamblings episode!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR53 - My best Vape Mail ever! The first 2015 Woodvil in the world!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Ja-nee, vapemail without a screw driver won't be vapemail for you  - I would love to measure the voltage drop on your one-of-a-kind-woodville during Vapecon and see if it beats the 180mV mark (I won't be surprised if it in fact does).


----------



## ET

Awesome looking mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Thoroughly entertaining vid as always @Rob Fisher and mazel tov on the planets first new Woodville. She's a looker!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Ja-nee, vapemail without a screw driver won't be vapemail for you  - I would love to measure the voltage drop on your one-of-a-kind-woodville during Vapecon and see if it beats the 180mV mark (I won't be surprised if it in fact does).



Big time! I would be very interested too! My gut tells me it's a brilliant build and it would be great to get Ω @johan to check it scientifically!

PS That screwdriver is for the grub screws on a cyclone.


----------



## Silver

Great video @Rob Fisher !
Wishing you well with the Woodvil. I was thinking after watching the video that it would be nice to have a side fire button on a Reo, for a change. 

So am I right in saying this is the new fully mechanical Woodvil? Ie it operates in a similar way to the Metal Grand and has no wires...

Love it

Ps - Woodvil Central is a classic chirp. Ha ha 
I wonder what the US Woodvil lovers are saying that the first one was unboxed in SA. I know it was a special order with your special wood - but still. Great stuff


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Great video @Rob Fisher
> So am I right in saying this is the new fully mechanical Woodvil? Ie it operates in a similar way to the Metal Grand and has no wires...


Yip, fully mechanical. And the button can lock. 
Now that I have seen your stabilized wood one, @Rob Fisher, the normal wood ones do not look as nice - really stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Yip, fully mechanical. And the button can lock.
> Now that I have seen your stabilized wood one, @Rob Fisher, the normal wood ones do not look as nice - really stunning.



There are a couple of the new ones I really really want! There are 2 that I want... I have always dreamed of an all light wood one and there are 2 of them... it's going to be stressful on Sat night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR54 - Report Back on VapeCon 2015! We had a blast of note!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Gizmo

Thank you for the super kind words @Rob Fisher, I am glad you found the event a success. To me the thing that made it the most amazing is that the atmosphere on the day was nothing short of electric! I might be biased, but it really felt like a bunch of vapers having a great time.

Hopefully I will see you before the next vapecon. I think a trip to Durban is in order sometime!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan

Great video Rob, enjoyed the "aged oak buttons" and beautiful dice(d) Reo - well done @Genosmate. BTW @devdev will convert any good looking girl, he can't control himself.

Keeping to the content of Rob's Ramblings; @Gizmo - a team without an excellent leader could not have pulled off Vapecon 2015 as awesome as you guys did. Whenever I enjoy the joys and social spinoffs of/from this forum, you as a person reminds me from time-to-time of an old Chinese proverb: “When eating bamboo sprouts, remember the man who planted them.” I've said it before, and want to say it again, with all honesty: thanks for creating this wonderful platform (ecigssa) for us all to play in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> RR54 - Report Back on VapeCon 2015! We had a blast of note!




Fantastic Video and Glad you like the juice bud! I dont know what we will do this weekend cause i have Fomo and went lol

P.S that Reo is awsome!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Awesome stuff!


----------



## MarkDBN

Rob Fisher said:


> RR54 - Report Back on VapeCon 2015! We had a blast of note!




Great vid @Rob Fisher , pity the time to chat was so brief, it was a mal busy day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Great video Uncle Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Love your relaxed style, @Rob Fisher. Next Ecigssa VapeCon in Cape Town of course!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

Welcome back , some of us were starting to get withdrawal symptoms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> RR54 - Report Back on VapeCon 2015! We had a blast of note!




Superb video @Rob Fisher !
Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate it

We also need to thank you for all your efforts on the day doing such a super MC job! 

And the way you summarised Vapecon in your video was just brilliant. I have watched it twice! Love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie

Great recall of the event @Rob Fisher, BTW...my Uncle refuses to tell me the story of the toilet incident so I'll have to hear it from you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vape Mail & REO Mail Baby! RR55!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre

Those Reo Woodvils are just....stunning. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

They just look stunning Rob, and I can't say which one is the prettiest of them all. Congratulations!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail & REO Mail Baby! RR55!



Wow!!!! If you ever want to sell the Maple one, I'm your man for sure! I need it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

very nice Dude, very nice 
I am even starting to like them 

wood drip tips, seen some here that might match
http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/

anyway happy vaping dreams tonight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

I think the most amazing feat of the day was all that stuff coming out of one small little box

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Wow!!!! If you ever want to sell the Maple one, I'm your man for sure! I need it!


Get in the line!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Get in the line!


Moenie so wees nie. Jy het een!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands

da da daaaaaa not one, not two but today only three woodies. i am green jelly. its was like keep digging skipper and finally at the bottom of the box you struck gold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , that was a winner Robs Ramblings!
Watched it with my mom and we were hosing ourselves at what came out that box
My mom said you looked very very keen to open it and she loved the way you didnt know what that coloured tank was for... Obviously the excitement was clouding your mind...

Then Detoxit x 3. Lol. I thought it was Deoxit

And those Woodvils. Bloody marvellous!!! They look super, even on the video. 

Thanks, it was great fun and very entertaining!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail & REO Mail Baby! RR55!



Wow Rob! Thats epic vapmail!!

They are stunning and i wish you many happy vapes on them!!

Loved the unboxing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail & REO Mail Baby! RR55!



Lekker vid @Rob Fisher,but those Woodvils are kak......................and if a few more of us tell you that I might have a chance to get one in the classifieds,especially the pink one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Lekker vid @Rob Fisher,but those Woodvils are kak......................and if a few more of us tell you that I might have a chance to get one in the classifieds,especially the pink one


Get in the line!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff

Dammit! there's goes the neighborhood. Listen to Mr SickasT!ts latest catch phrase

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

huffnpuff said:


> Dammit! there's goes there neighborhood. Listen to Mr SickasT!ts latest catch phrase


Skipper sue the bearded fsker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff

kimbo said:


> Skipper sue the bearded fsker


Naw, he can't help that phrase is as such an earworm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR56 - Gushing about REO's again... and some video from the weekends fooshing!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## johan

Lekker video Rob . Glad the op went well and all the intakes & exhaust pipes can transport vapor again. Missed some vape mail, especially new sets of screw drivers .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , what a lekker video! So nice to see the boat and the laughing and jokes on the boat. 

As for the Reo and you saying you not sure if you missing something...
Well, youve tried many things and you still prefer the vape on the Reo/cyclone. 
So thats it. Its what you prefer and thats the most important thing. What you prefer

I will add that it takes a lot to find a better flavour filled mouth to lung vape than on a Reo/Cyclone or Reo/RM2. 

The dripping aspect combined with the small chamber - and then the reliable bottom feeding convenience of the Reo make for a champion combination allround. No surprise that its such a marvellous vape and hard to beat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Love it Rob! Still want that Woodie. Lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Love it Rob! Still want that Woodie. Lol!


Get in the line!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


> Get in the line!


Ek het mos al vir jou gesê, jy het al een.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stress is the red message counter when you have been out all day fishing!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Stress is the red message counter when you have been out all day fishing!



I liked that big fish you caught with the two Woodies on the boat
And the follow up chirp from hands on that thread was classic. Ha ha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More stress is when you have two devices to coil up and you are too tired because you got up at 4am to go foooshing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR57 - Vape reviewers and som Vape Mail!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

Thanks for the clean foooshing lesson, guess you have to take me out on the boat one day and show me how its done( now where did i put my cave door keys again). i was hoping to see that new atty in action on this RR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - your videos are just so cool and interesting to watch.
And watching them one gets a fairly good feeling of whats happening in the local vaping space

Cool closing sequence of the fish on the boat!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings - Review of the Vicious Ant Radius and Billow 2! Sorry about the delay @Paulie!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## hands

lol that opening and the screws, one of your best RR to date
looks like i need to buy me a new tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Awesome @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

If you wick the Billow V2 with Native wicks it's even better! Really enjoying this tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> If you wick the Billow V2 with Native wicks it's even better! Really enjoying this tank.



Thanks Francois will try it on the next tank change!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

hands said:


> lol that opening and the screws, one of your best RR to date
> looks like i need to buy me a new tank.


I must agree, that screw rant was killer. Nice vid Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher 
That opening about the screws was classic
Pity that Vicious Ant did that

Loved the bellows of vapour from the Billow2!
Now they will all be out of stock. Ha ha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings - Review of the Vicious Ant Radius and Billow 2! Sorry about the delay @Paulie!



Class just pure class!
Iam unashamedly pushing my post count up.
Lastly................Bump

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

+1

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings - Review of the Vicious Ant Radius and Billow 2! Sorry about the delay @Paulie!




Thanks Rob ! Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Alex

You're a real expert with those files @Rob Fisher  

Awesome video.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings - Review of the Vicious Ant Radius and Billow 2! Sorry about the delay @Paulie!




Vicious Ant meet Vicious Rob




Meet

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## HappyCamper

Rob Fisher said:


> RR54 - Report Back on VapeCon 2015! We had a blast of note!



Great comments on VapeCon. VapeCon was such a well organised event.. Soo proud of my brother and the ECIGSSA TEAM!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

kimbo said:


> Vicious Ant meet Vicious Rob
> 
> View attachment 29627
> 
> 
> Meet
> 
> View attachment 29626

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


>




Hehehe love it!


----------



## zadiac

Hehehe


----------



## ZeeZi169

I wont even bother asking Lemo 2 or Billow 2 lol. Awesome episode!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

ZeeZi169 said:


> I wont even bother asking Lemo 2 or Billow 2 lol. Awesome episode!



You just did 

+1

Bump

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## daveza

Please take your meds !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR59 - Vape Mail and the Kangertech Subox!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> RR59 - Vape Mail and the Kangertech Subox!



Enjoyed as always. Glad to see the time is back to my attention span! And, now I shall have to watch all future ones as a parcel for me might just be announced. Woodvils rock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Nice ramble @Rob Fisher 

Glad you're enjoying the Subox, I've been quietly dreading the feedback after I told everyone (and their cats) to get one 

You seem to be moving over to the tank dark side, slowly

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ET

Downloading episode now


----------



## johan

Lekker video Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Another great video as always. Really enjoying my little kit, rba deck and nice coil makes for nice vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Looking forward to watching this tomorrow ( no wifi atm lol)

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169

Nice 1! Keep em coming

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great video @Rob Fisher !
Loved it as always. Fast moving and very interesting
The Subox looks great!
My HRH was very observant and said you are getting adventurous with your juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Episode RR60 - Much excitement in the REO Cave today... FedEx delivered a parcel and in the parcel was a little shiny brass REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza

Love your intro 
here for your RR60

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

LOL! that fookin mittens got me rolling - beautiful Reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Epic little Reo Uncle Rob! She's really beautiful. Many happy vapes with her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode RR60 - Much excitement in the REO Cave today... FedEx delivered a parcel and in the parcel was a little shiny brass REO!



That was great fun, thank Rob. Love the enthusiasm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

The REO, gloves, the reflection and the excitement, love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, that video of the little Reo was the best unboxing! Gloves and all.
Your excitement was so contagious that I clutched my Reo tighter while watching. Lol
You trying to get the reflection of yourself made me laugh

Wish you well with the little stealth machine!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Great little reo and awesome video

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Think we need to get you a nice late Michael Jackson glove with bling to go with that imagine the locals checking you vape wait they won't be able to being blinded and all ok back to work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

@Rob Fisher 

Fantastic!!! Your face when you opend the plastic baggie and held the "shainy" for the first time... Priceless!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Rambling episode 61 - Let's call it the drinking Port and Lung Hitting episode!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Rambling episode 61 - Let's call it the drinking Port and Lung Hitting episode!




Lekker to see Lilly working tonight, that intro though  "smokers gonna die!"  Classic! 

Glad you are starting to enjoy lung hits, have you tried the 'goofy' inhale...uhm..technique yet? (aka double clutch hit, using a lung hit followed by a MTL hit) Its really satisfying, I do this especially when I need a 'kick'.


On a side note: I'm running tropical ice on a 0.9Ω coil wicked with rayon in the chalice and have to say, you Sir , have great taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

lol that random sexy voice needs pics or it did not happen.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Nice one Rob, now we must just get some cheerleaders as well. Maybe you can get them on Fiverr

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Lekker to see Lilly working tonight, that intro though  "smokers gonna die!"  Classic!
> 
> Glad you are starting to enjoy lung hits, have you tried the 'goofy' inhale...uhm..technique yet? (aka double clutch hit, using a lung hit followed by a MTL hit) Its really satisfying, I do this especially when I need a 'kick'.
> 
> On a side note: I'm running tropical ice on a 0.9Ω coil wicked with rayon in the chalice and have to say, you Sir , have great taste



Lily is doing awesome lung hits with Gemini Enter the Dragon... and the Cyclone has a huge hole (well compared to all my others) and it's a beautiful vape... 

I do do do Goofy occasionally... normally just before I go somewhere I'm not gonna vape for a while... just to give me a hit! 

Yip the one ohm mark and arounds is the place to be for flavour and flavour is what I'm after!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Despite what I might think Rob , nice video and Oh! that sexy ghost voice just do it. PS: a Wildebees & Buffalo are two different species .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lol Rob - lekker video
Nice to see you slurring your words ever so slightly - and tasting a wider range of juices!
Taste evolution without a doubt
I don't like those background voices - lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> PS: a Wildebees & Buffalo are two different species .



Yip I realised that halfway during the upload... and it was too late.  It's all the Ports fault!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## daveza

Durban dudes just can't handle Cape port.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> Durban dudes just can't handle Cape port.
> 
> View attachment 31469



This is very true! KMR GZL!


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first look at South Africa's first RDA! The Van Hunks! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Keith Milton

Definitely need to get one for LARA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

I like that. Send it on to Koringberg - pronto!
Where do we order @HPBotha or even pre-order?! Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

Another great video and that atty looks pretty darn nice

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

Andre said:


> I like that. Send it on to Koringberg - pronto!
> Where do we order @HPBotha or even pre-order?! Well done


Do not want to hi-jack Oom Rob's thread - but we are i the home stretch now! soon my precious, soon!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha

Thank's Oom Rob - really!


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> Thank's Oom Rob - really!



Only a pleasure and I only ask that when the production stock arrives I would like to buy 3 please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure and I only ask that when the production stock arrives I would like to buy 3 please!


very soon!!! I rather take it slow and have all the pieces brought together neatly, than rush out v1 and v2 and v3 in three months!!!

My home workstation with all the CAD files is sill offline, but luckily i have all the work safe - just waiting on a replacement drive on Monday!! At least internet is back online so i can start pulling my stuff o the cloud!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> very soon!!! I rather take it slow and have all the pieces brought together neatly, than rush out v1 and v2 and v3 in three months!!!



That makes sense and I can live with that... what I can't live with is passing this one on next week.


----------



## hands

@HPBotha all the best:hug: on what looks like chicken dinner. nice review oom Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome video @Rob Fisher  send it my way so I can put some nice coils on there for you  

I think this atty will be a champ for those wide nickel builds. 

Great work @HPBotha! Can't wait for them to go on sale


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome video @Rob Fisher  send it my way so I can put some nice coils on there for you
> 
> I think this atty will be a champ for those wide nickel builds.



If I had it for longer I certainly wood John! I think you would love the space inside to create a masterpiece. Actually @HPBotha you should add @Yiannaki to the list of testers because he really would appreciate it and could give you awesome advice before you pull the final trigger!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> If I had it for longer I certainly wood John! I think you would love the space inside to create a masterpiece. Actually @HPBotha you should add @Yiannaki to the list of testers because he really would appreciate it and could give you awesome advice before you pull the final trigger!


It would be an absolute chicken dinner of an honour to sample the Van Hunks!

I had some serious fomo while watching you vape it. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> The first look at South Africa's first RDA! The Van Hunks! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!



LOL that chicks voice was funny!

Great video as always!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> The first look at South Africa's first RDA! The Van Hunks! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!




Awesome edition Rob, but "jirre"! that slutty female ghost voice over .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape Mail & REO Mail Baby! RR55!



I"m sure they'll be put to good use.All the best!


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> If I had it for longer I certainly wood John! I think you would love the space inside to create a masterpiece. Actually @HPBotha you should add @Yiannaki to the list of testers because he really would appreciate it and could give you awesome advice before you pull the final trigger!


Think it is then prudent that @Yiannaki have a go at it next!

I have a second set going out this week coming for a second tour for SA. then going overseas for some 'international' views.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> Think it is then prudent that @Yiannaki have a go at it next!
> 
> I have a second set going out this week coming for a second tour for SA. then going overseas for some 'international' views.



Then @Yiannaki is next! John I will send it via courier on Monday! You can test on Tuesday! 

Can I send you my Radius to test as well? And While I'm about it can I send my Nuppin for a perfect dual coil build set up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The first look at South Africa's first RDA! The Van Hunks! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!




Super video @Rob Fisher !
And a big congrats to @HPBotha - wishing you well with the Van Hunks project

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Wow @HPBotha  Thanks so much bud. Really excited to get some hands on time with the Van Hunks 

@Rob Fisher sure thing! Send them all along and I will happily coil them for you  That radius also looks very interesting! Would like to see how it fares against its predecessor!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hi rob. Just wanted to know if you've ever rambled about the vaporflask Squonk. I might be looking into squonking but I can't deal with mechs all day long.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hi rob. Just wanted to know if you've ever rambled about the vaporflask Squonk. I might be looking into squonking but I can't deal with mechs all day long.



@Average vapor Joe sorry no I haven't...


----------



## Andre

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hi rob. Just wanted to know if you've ever rambled about the vaporflask Squonk. I might be looking into squonking but I can't deal with mechs all day long.


We speculated about it a bit over here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapor-flask-squonker.t10722/


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR63 - Epic Vape Mail from @hands! And a quick look at some new Juices!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

WoW that white cyclone looks amazing

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #64 - Review of the Kayfun MOnster 2 Clone and Glass Juice from Vape King!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

Dear Santa............................. I like your letter idea
Its called the TURD OAS(on a stick) 5000 gtx v1.009 fully upgraded to a 1.5mm uhm stick

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @Rob Fisher 
If you give something the thumbs up, then one thing's for sure, it works the first time out the box without much fuss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Very nice Rob. Love the letter idea

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #64 - Review of the Kayfun MOnster 2 Clone and Glass Juice from Vape King!




Great video Rob. Thank you soo much for this.. It really is excellent.. Much respect and love!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Awesome stuff to go download later and watch


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #64 - Review of the Kayfun MOnster 2 Clone and Glass Juice from Vape King!




Great Video Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A short rambling on the Goliath 2 and the Velocity RDA.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## hands

that cap matches the beard  you should have included the 60w cough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Nice one Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks like my 2 year Vapaversay present from myself to myself is going to be here two months for the due date! So this can be my 1 year and ten months present! It's due to leave the CC Mod factory on or before the 15th... so at a guess I would say my present will arrive just before I head to the US on holiday! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks like my 2 year Vapaversay present from myself to myself is going to be here two months for the due date! So this can be my 1 year and ten months present! It's due to leave the CC Mod factory on or before the 15th... so at a guess I would say my present will arrive just before I head to the US on holiday! Whoooo!
> View attachment 32588
> View attachment 32589
> View attachment 32590
> View attachment 32591


Stunning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> It looks like my 2 year Vapaversay present from myself to myself is going to be here two months for the due date! So this can be my 1 year and ten months present! It's due to leave the CC Mod factory on or before the 15th... so at a guess I would say my present will arrive just before I head to the US on holiday! Whoooo!


 and

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhh I forgot to add the pics of my coil in RR65!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Rob Fisher , that was a lot of wick in the second last pic
I was wondering what on earth atty you were using
Havent watched the video yet


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , that was a lot of wick in the second last pic
> I was wondering what on earth atty you were using
> Havent watched the video yet



It was a Velocity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Episode RR60 - Much excitement in the REO Cave today... FedEx delivered a parcel and in the parcel was a little shiny brass REO!



Congrats on your new arrival.Brass is just plain classy imo Just love seeing a happy man.BTW, which Reo is your favorite ?


----------



## kev mac

johan said:


> LOL! that fookin mittens got me rolling - beautiful Reo.


MIckey Mouse is missing his.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> Congrats on your new arrival.Brass is just plain classy imo Just love seeing a happy man.BTW, which Reo is your favorite ?



It's really hard to say... Avril the engraved one is very special and so is Camilla the one with the wood inlays and red indian engraved door... and then Lily is very special with her all white drip tip and cyclone cover... and then my tumbled SL which was piffed to me by Rob... and then my two stabilsed Woodvils are well used.... and Dice is another work of art I use quite a lot... so I guess it's easier to say my least used are the little brass and two normal Woodvils.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> A short rambling on the Goliath 2 and the Velocity RDA.



Lekker vid @Rob Fisher but somethings not right!
Why has your door moved to another wall and the pictures on the walls as well,even the writing on the pics is back to front.Or is it just me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Lekker vid @Rob Fisher but somethings not right!
> Why has your door moved to another wall and the pictures on the walls as well,even the writing on the pics is back to front.Or is it just me.




Pictures are no finally up... and yes I forgot to mirror the camera so I'm left handed in this one... what a Goose!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> A short rambling on the Goliath 2 and the Velocity RDA.




@Rob Fisher , i really liked this one !
The train station and R2D2 was classic!!

As for the Goliath and Velocity - glad you tryiny new things and new coils. We need to organise a coil building workshop with Yiannaki. Lol. I wil attend too

Your vids are always such fun to watch and they give people a bit of a glimpse of the happenings on the forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR66 - Rambling about the mini vape meet in Toti today and the discovery of a new ADV local juice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , winner winner
You found another local juice you like!
This is big news

I want to try that too!

Love your videos, im sounding like a stuck record
But they are so cool and entertaining!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

mmmm got to try that juice sounds like something i might enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

It's very tasty juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #67 - Juice testing... some old goodies and some new juices!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rafique

Hey @Rob Fisher have you done a review on the Tamboor yet


----------



## kimbo

Nice one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Nice vid as always Rob. Happy to see you're finding more and more juices to vape

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rafique said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher have you done a review on the Tamboor yet



Not yet... it's a four coil atty and it scares me...


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #67 - Juice testing... some old goodies and some new juices!




Another good relaxing edition, thanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode 68! Playing with my new Snow Wolf and my new drippers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hey rob I know this is a bit off topic but... How would you compare the suicide bunny Madrina to the cuttwood monster melons?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Average vapor Joe said:


> Hey rob I know this is a bit off topic but... How would you compare the suicide bunny Madrina to the cuttwood monster melons?



Never tried Madrina...  But Monster Melons rocks! 

But all these quality juices like Suicide Bunny and Cuttwood are all pretty great!


----------



## hands

soon you will be rocking 0.01 at 200w and your cats hanging out the windows to catch a breath.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> soon you will be rocking 0.01 at 200w and your cats hanging out the windows to catch a breath.



Hehehe...


----------



## Silver

Super video @Rob Fisher 
Rob in space in the beginning - that was a hoot - Astronaut Rob

Impressive clouds Rob - and you weren't even inhaling all that vigorously

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

That royal hunter does sure look nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I must say after @BigGuy helping me with fancy coils today I'm enjoying the Velocity, Doge and the Mutation X as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Rob I see you are going more into dripping and straight to lung. Lets give it a few more weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

whatalotigot said:


> Rob I see you are going more into dripping and straight to lung. Lets give it a few more weeks.



Yip it's a whole new world for me... interesting and fun! And a lot more cloudy!


----------



## whatalotigot

I hope to see some boasting on the flavour aswell. 

Welcome to my world. Must say I agree with you on the mutation xv4 its a great atty. Have to pump it up to really grab the flavour out of it and maximize the airflow capabilities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Does this look like me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo

100% like you. That is awesome Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> 100% like you. That is awesome Rob!



Been playing on Fiverr again!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands

younger more handsome you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was me today.



And now I'm popping out for coffee and ribs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

bah hahaha that second one so serriaas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot

What skin care products have you been using. ?? BOTOX?? alot younger rob fisher for sure. thats hilarious. I saw that new cartoon maker app.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR69 - The Custom Classic Mod - Her name is Cee Cee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

whatalotigot said:


> What skin care products have you been using. ?? BOTOX?? alot younger rob fisher for sure. thats hilarious. I saw that new cartoon maker app.



It's the video software... it sorts out wrinkles, smooths the skin, whitens the teeth and can even make you look thinner!


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> RR69 - The Custom Classic Mod - Her name is Cee Cee!



Great video skipper!

you and those hats 

PS the new ccm is a true beauty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great video @Rob Fisher 
The new custom mod is a beaut
Thanks for sharing - so nice to see

By the way is that a 6ml Reo bottle in there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Great video @Rob Fisher
> The new custom mod is a beaut
> Thanks for sharing - so nice to see
> 
> By the way is that a 6ml Reo bottle in there?



Yebo it fits the REO and visa versa... looks identical.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Ps @Rob Fisher, we will miss you and are sad that there won't be any RR episodes till October!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Great video Skipper, not sure if you mentioned it but does the button lock?


Safe travels and have a blast on your trip bud


----------



## hands

mr referee 
stunning piece of work

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

What an awesome device Rob, I'd like to wish you and cee cee, all the best in the USA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

WoW very nice mod, that is a tight fit on the battery 

All the best and safe travels Skipper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> Great video Skipper, not sure if you mentioned it but does the button lock?



Unless there is a secret switch I don't think so...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , is this named after Ce Ce Peniston, the musician?

Was a fave of mine back in the day

"Finally, its happened to me, right in front of my eyes...."


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , is this named after Ce Ce Peniston, the musician?
> 
> Was a fave of mine back in the day
> 
> "Finally, its happened to me, right in front of my eyes...."



Hi Ho @Silver it wasn't really named after anyone this time and I just chose Ce Ce because it's a Custom Classic Mod... but now that she is named I guess it's after CeCe Jones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@Rob Fisher, I also shake like that when I get vape mail, but mostly because I'm thinking, "oh my God, how am I ever paying back my credit card"  Looks great, enjoy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> RR69 - The Custom Classic Mod - Her name is Cee Cee!





Very Nice Rob!! Congrats and enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smurfette borrowed CeeCee. 









Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smurf got hold of CeeCee and pulled a Silver.  







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now the Monkey has the mod. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings RR71 - A very brief and rushed feedback on my trip and a little about vaping at the end...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Gizmo

Great video Robster,

The shirt looks awesome! Well done @BumbleBee,

The Springbok bar looked awesome from your pictures, must be nice to have a chip of local feeling all the way in the USA.

Really sounds like you had an astounding adventure. I would love to do something like that one-day when I have the funds!

Soo glad to have you back my friend.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see @Rob Fisher !
You look so relaxed

Glad you had a great trip and that you back safe
Sounds like it was a fabulous experience!

Looking forward to hearing more about all the new toys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

What an awesome ramble @Rob Fisher, and glad to have you back home.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## groovyvaperman

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings RR71 - A very brief and rushed feedback on my trip and a little about vaping at the end...



Awesome vid ....found the forum from one of your ramblings keep em up skipper

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Great RR's - glad you had an awesome time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hey @Rob Fisher , just watched the vid again with HRH
I think your video is going to cost me a lot
She wants to go on a big trip to the US now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher , just watched the vid again with HRH
> I think your video is going to cost me a lot
> She wants to go on a big trip to the US now



Sorry Hi Ho! And I left out tons of other stuff! I have just downloaded five thousand pics we took and will start working through them... when you see some of them you will want to do a 2 months tour... but you may have to sell one of your units to pay for it.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry Hi Ho! And I left out tons of other stuff! I have just downloaded five thousand pics we took and will start working through them... when you see some of them you will want to do a 2 months tour... but you may have to sell one of your units to pay for it.



Lol, thanks 
Not sure I will show her the pics !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Good to have you back safe and sound @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> Good to have you back safe and sound @Rob Fisher



The T-Shirts and Hoodie are awesome! Especially the one T-Shirt!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings RR71 - A very brief and rushed feedback on my trip and a little about vaping at the end...



@Rob Fisher ,So glad you enjoyed yourself in my country. Wish you could've gotten to Boston or R.I.,I'd have stood you to a bottle of wine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Awesome video Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Glad to have you back rambling Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally a Rob's Ramblings... a bit of vape mail and the Sir Vape Opening!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## hands

Rob your support for the local community is fantastic. it looks like you guys had fun at the opening of Sir Vape and all the best with your store guys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #73 - Bellus, Goblin Min, Velocity with dual gasphase claptons at 80 watts!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Pixstar

Nice to see you're enjoying the Goblin Mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally a Rob's Ramblings... a bit of vape mail and the Sir Vape Opening!




@Rob Fisher , that was a winner winner Ramblings of note!
The new gadgets are great and great to see you finding more juices you like

As for the Sir Vape opening, that was epic. Thanks for shooting the footage and bringing it to us. Felt like I was there and amazing to hear all the laughter all the time. You captured it very well and great to see the words from all the people there. Way to go! 

Well done @BigGuy and @Sir Vape - wishing you all the best with the store. Will definitely visit when i am there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Crank the W on those Claptons @Rob Fisher. Welcome to the dark side

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MarkDBN said:


> Crank the W on those Claptons @Rob Fisher. Welcome to the dark side



I'm only doing it so I can join you three lunatics at the Sir Vape lounge!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm only doing it so I can join you three lunatics at the Sir Vape lounge!


Now we are the 4 amigos

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ET

Awesome vid as always Rob. Glad you're finding new things to play with

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR74 - Jhb Vape Meet, Vape King Visit, Some Vape Mail and general Ramblings!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Rob, such a winner winner video - as they all are!
Just so entertaining to watch
Loved the discussions and photos on the VapeKing visit and the Vape Meet

And thanks for all you do for all of us !!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Epic video and awesome pictures @Rob Fisher! You are a true Legend and a vaping Celeb, we were lucky to have you.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

Thanks for the kind words Rob... You need to pop in more often when you're in the 011, It was really nice to be with you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Awesome Video Rob  Was to great to have you, there's always a spot on our couch and a cup of coffee available for you 

Plus the Kitties loved you, seriously Coco NEVER goes into the shop so was impressive to see her there with you, and of course Marni our Mascot loved you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Great video as usual Uncle Rob. Was so nice to see you and @Silver , @Paulie , @Alex and others again at the meet. Sad that @johan was not there though.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> Great video as usual Uncle Rob. Was so nice to see you and @Silver , @Paulie , @Alex and others again at the meet. Sad that @johan was not there though.



Me SAD too! but I believe you guys had a "jol".


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> Me SAD too! but I believe you guys had a "jol".



We sure did Ohm Johan, and as I said before, a vape meet is not a vape meet without Ohm @johan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR75 - First look review of the HorizonTech Arctic Turbo... it's a Whirrr Whirr tank baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not a Rob's Ramblings... but it is Rob on Video fishing with the Protea Captain and Wrangler Angler!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode 76 - Rob's choice of products for 2015!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan

Thanks Rob - really enjoyed #76 , but I did miss one item: "Rob's vaper screwdriver for 2015"

PS: Hope to see one last RR when the new MB truck arrives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Thanks Rob - really enjoyed #76 , but I did miss one item: "Rob's vaper screwdriver for 2015"
> 
> PS: Hope to see one last RR when the new MB truck arrives.



Hehehe... new screwdrivers arrived today... need to test them for a few days and then review!

And there is no doubt there will be an epic RR when the truck arrives!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode 77 - Happy New Year and Favourite current juices and tanks!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Michael the Vapor

Hi @Rob Fisher, where did you get the Hexohm clone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Michael Hockey said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher, where did you get the Hexohm clone?



Sir Vape... drop them an email as they are not on the web site.


----------



## Silver

Great video as always @Rob Fisher 
Nice to see you with so many different juices in your paws! 

PS - That subtank Mini vaporises so quietly and smoothly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> RR75 - First look review of the HorizonTech Arctic Turbo... it's a Whirrr Whirr tank baby!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40630
> View attachment 40635
> 
> View attachment 40631
> View attachment 40632
> View attachment 40633
> View attachment 40634




Got to try one of these as well, quite crazy!
Did you find it helps intake? Definitely not a discrete vape lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

CloudmanJHB said:


> Got to try one of these as well, quite crazy!
> Did you find it helps intake? Definitely not a discrete vape lol



Yip it's not a ninja vape that for sure... but I must warn you the coils don't seem to last that long...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #78 - Cuboid and awesome tanks!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #78 - Cuboid and awesome tanks!




Got an email re new RR, watched and enjoyed. I need an Ohio Vape t-shirt, might just be lucky and live forever .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

Epic episode as always!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Awesome episode Rob!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Great episode @Rob Fisher - Thx. I don't mean to hi-jack this thread but I need to ask where one can get those trinity bell caps? Is there a local supplier or do you need to import them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Deckie said:


> Great episode @Rob Fisher - Thx. I don't mean to hi-jack this thread but I need to ask where one can get those trinity bell caps? Is there a local supplier or do you need to import them? Thanks in advance.



There isn't a supplier YET @Deckie... but a little mouse told me there may be one bringing them in soon which would be marvellous! 

They are not cheap ($30 before shipping and Vat) but they are so worth it because they look stunning and vape beautifully and no leaking at all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings 79 - Snow Wolf Mini, No Code Lazy Squonking Atty and Porcupine Rock Menthol Juices!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> There isn't a supplier YET @Deckie... but a little mouse told me there may be one bringing them in soon which would be marvellous!
> 
> They are not cheap ($30 before shipping and Vat) but they are so worth it because they look stunning and vape beautifully and no leaking at all!
> View attachment 43278


Well I hope they bring them soon,I want another one.
I'm not an RTA fan and all the RTA's I've tried have had some flaw or other.
I had just about given up until the latest Sub Tank Mini and the Bellus.But they are not without downsides IMO,the Bellus sometimes leaks and is a pain to fill up,the commercial coils for the sub tank leave a bit to be desired.
This glass tank is great,no leaks at all and I can't even see how it will leak unless the O ring gives up.
The Claptons give a great vape and if they hold up to 25 - 30 refills then its good value as well.
All round a great combination for my requirements.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I think I have found the perfect tank set up... well for me anyway. Perfect vape every time, looks stunning and no leaking!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> There isn't a supplier YET @Deckie... but a little mouse told me there may be one bringing them in soon which would be marvellous!
> 
> They are not cheap ($30 before shipping and Vat) but they are so worth it because they look stunning and vape beautifully and no leaking at all!
> View attachment 43278


Thanks @Rob Fisher , they do look good, not cheap but one doesn't hassle when something works!! I'll wait till I can get then locally. Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #78 - Cuboid and awesome tanks!




Super video @Rob Fisher 
That subtank setup with the gClaptons has me wanting!
Thats what nor ally happens when i watch your videos though - my want versus need system tends to step aside when watching....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jan

Would be great if one of the vendors could make us a "kit" with a subtank base a trinity bell cap and a few of those clapton coils


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jan said:


> Would be great if one of the vendors could make us a "kit" with a subtank base a trinity bell cap and a few of those clapton coils



At least one of them are going to be doing that! Probably in a week or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode #80 - Review of the Aspire Cleito and Geek Vape Griffin!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> There isn't a supplier YET @Deckie... but a little mouse told me there may be one bringing them in soon which would be marvellous!
> 
> They are not cheap ($30 before shipping and Vat) but they are so worth it because they look stunning and vape beautifully and no leaking at all!
> View attachment 43278



Hey @Rob Fisher, big thank you for putting me onto Trinity and claptons, they arrived this morning and am feeling like a child at Christmas. I am going to give both my sub tanks a clean, re coil one with OCC, fit trinity to the other with Clapton and give them a head to head with Elements Srawberry, 70VG/30PG. (Sigh, I must try to get a life at some point...)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neal said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, big thank you for putting me onto Trinity and claptons, they arrived this morning and am feeling like a child at Christmas. I am going to give both my sub tanks a clean, re coil one with OCC, fit trinity to the other with Clapton and give them a head to head with Elements Srawberry, 70VG/30PG. (Sigh, I must try to get a life at some point...)



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I'm looking forward to seeing what you think!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Sure thing Rob, just heading out to get Mam's shopping in, and shall then retire to the vape lab for the afternoon. Will let you know how I get on. Cheers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings episode #80 - Review of the Aspire Cleito and Geek Vape Griffin!




Watched & Liked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I'm looking forward to seeing what you think!



Mate, gave the new set up a test drive this afternoon with a head to head as mentioned. Trinity cap with Clapton performs better than standard ST mini with OCC coils without doubt. Am absolutely loving it. Not cheap as you state, but takes ST mini from being a very good tank to the realms of being 'KIN AWESOME! Would I buy another if this one broke? Order is going in on Monday for a back up. Just a heads up to anyone considering buying one from overseas: you will get an option for black or clear. This refers to the tip only, which I did not realise, and ordered a clear, which does not look quite as cool as the black tipped version (in my opinion). Thanks again Rob, I knew taking advice from a man who (as I once cheekily posted) owns more tanks than the Russian military would be a good bet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Neal said:


> Mate, gave the new set up a test drive this afternoon with a head to head as mentioned. Trinity cap with Clapton performs better than standard ST mini with OCC coils without doubt. Am absolutely loving it. Not cheap as you state, but takes ST mini from being a very good tank to the realms of being 'KIN AWESOME! Would I buy another if this one broke? Order is going in on Monday for a back up. Just a heads up to anyone considering buying one from overseas: you will get an option for black or clear. This refers to the tip only, which I did not realise, and ordered a clear, which does not look quite as cool as the black tipped version (in my opinion). Thanks again Rob, I knew taking advice from a man who (as I once cheekily posted) owns more tanks than the Russian military would be a good bet.



Hehehe... yip there is no doubt this is a sweet setup and glad you feel the same. YOu can hold off importing a spare or second and third one because a local vendor will be stocking them shortly!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings episode #80 - Review of the Aspire Cleito and Geek Vape Griffin!




Awesome video @Rob Fisher 
I enjoyed it. Thanks for the effort. Great stuff and i enjoyed the fast moving commentary on all the gear and the juices. 

By the way, that zampelbox you got this time sounds fabulous - let us know how many of those juices you end up liking.

My only problem with the video is that it's probably going to cost me some moolah

I need that Cuboid and Cleito
As well as the Trinity Cap and gClaptons for the Subtank Mini with a single battery SnowWolf!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... yip there is no doubt this is a sweet setup and glad you feel the same. YOu can hold off importing a spare or second and third one because a local vendor will be stocking them shortly!



Good to know Rob, thanks, but am taking advantage of being in UK to get stocked up before returning to Swaziland. Any local vendors that bring this stuff in will certainly not regret it, really, really good quality.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #81 - A ramble on Tank Wars, Cuttwood Juices and Ruby Roo's Juices!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate

Great vid as usual Rob but you need to consider fining yourself because if the vids get any longer you are going into PB territory
Just another couple of things WTF is Alice? and I'm not mentioning Sir Vape

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Great vid as usual Rob but you need to consider fining yourself because if the vids get any longer you are going into PB territory
> Just another couple of things WTF is Alice? and I'm not mentioning Sir Vape



Yip I should have broken it up.... Alice is a kak juice.


----------



## Ollie

Epic video Rob, and thanks for the mention.

That 28g wire needs to be kept for the cyclones, and only the cyclones, any of these new tanks you try need at least 24g...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oliver Barry said:


> Epic video Rob, and thanks for the mention.
> 
> That 28g wire needs to be kept for the cyclones, and only the cyclones, any of these new tanks you try need at least 24g...



Roger that Builder Expert!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #81 - A ramble on Tank Wars, Cuttwood Juices and Ruby Roo's Juices!




@Rob Fisher you should really put you credit card in your wallet before pointing a camera at it  great video though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Another great episode!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... yip there is no doubt this is a sweet setup and glad you feel the same. YOu can hold off importing a spare or second and third one because a local vendor will be stocking them shortly!


Any news on this vendor getting the bell caps ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Any news on this vendor getting the bell caps ?



They are awaiting the Subtank decks... should be in stock by the end of next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> They are awaiting the Subtank decks... should be in stock by the end of next week.


That is awesome, I can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings number 82 - We welcome Paulie's Juices to the planet!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KB_314

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings number 82 - We welcome Paulie's Juices to the planet!



Missed the last CT mini-meet. Haven't been to a Vapemeet since Dec 2014! Very excited for Friday at VapeCartel

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings number 82 - We welcome Paulie's Juices to the planet!




Thanks for feedback @Rob Fisher ! See you next weekend bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings number 83! Time to see what the hype is all about with the ceramic coils!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## hands

Love these first impressions( smitten) video's. Would be interesting to see how it holds up over time, lets hope it does cause it sounds yummy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob, please give us a follow up on the target.....thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Rob, please give us a follow up on the target.....thanks



Will do!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's a busy time for Vaping in SA - A short update on openings, meets and ceramic coils!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #85 - Vape King Shop opening!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #85 - Vape King Shop opening!



i thought u were just taking pics, until u started talking, and then i was like oh siht! haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

My new favorite thread. Going to take a minute to work through wow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Really enjoy these "ramblings" ... even backtracked and watched from the beginning lol.

Keep em coming Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher !
Entertaining and informative as always
Top notch

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Must have been funny to see the non vapers walking past the packed shop wondering what all the fuss is about and feeling left out. Please do a unboxing vid on the p67

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings - Juice review! Some new Juices to be launched this weekend at the Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY

u killing my CUD budget @Rob Fisher I need to buy a vapouresso, but with that I need to buy another mod to support the new tank. Thanks for the awesome reviews...


----------



## Robert Howes

I think "white" comes from Walter white in the TV series Breaking Bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

And you get 5 noodles for vaping new juices

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> And you get 5 noodles for vaping new juices



And I need another Noodle or two because I'm currently vaping 7 different juices at the same time... a new record for me!


----------



## hands

+2 noodles for rocking 7 juices sir, never thought this day would come

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ceramic Coil Wars is over... Rob's Ramblings #87

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Great vid as usual Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the efforts @Rob Fisher and for going through all the coils and configs as well as the different juices. Definitely helps many of us navigate this ceramic journey.

Love it how you tell it like you experience it and for that I will always be grateful

Shame, I think its time to give that 70 tank coil a break and a place in a frame on the vape wall!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Nice vid @Rob Fisher 

I think you're right and it's going to be a very interesting year for ceramic. You ever try a donut in a reo?


----------



## DaveH

Thank you @Rob Fisher nice review.
Do you think the Target tank with the ceramic coils will work for (me) MTL
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Nice vid @Rob Fisher
> 
> I think you're right and it's going to be a very interesting year for ceramic. You ever try a donut in a reo?



Thanks @Papa_Lazarou! No I haven't tried the Donut... it got so many bad reviews at the time I didn't even attempt it... but I see they are still available so someone must be using them... did you ever try them?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the efforts @Rob Fisher and for going through all the coils and configs as well as the different juices. Definitely helps many of us navigate this ceramic journey.
> 
> Love it how you tell it like you experience it and for that I will always be grateful
> 
> Shame, I think its time to give that 70 tank coil a break and a place in a frame on the vape wall!



Yes I think you are right Hi Ho @Silver! I must admit it feels like it would like to be retired... but I want to see if she will last for 100+ refills!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher nice review.
> Do you think the Target tank with the ceramic coils will work for (me) MTL
> Dave



Hi @DaveH, i also have the Target tank and do not think it is good at all for MTL
Although it has a variable airflow, you would have to make it almost fully closed and it doesnt work too well for that. I think it is definitely more suited for airier direct to lung vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher nice review.
> Do you think the Target tank with the ceramic coils will work for (me) MTL



No @DaveH... it's a lung hitting tank. I have just tried a MTL with it and even with the airflow almost closed it's still a lung hitter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Silver said:


> Hi @DaveH, i also have the Target tank and do not think it is good at all for MTL
> Although it has a variable airflow, you would have to make it almost fully closed and it doesnt work too well for that. I think it is definitely more suited for airier direct to lung vaping.



Thank you @Silver, I must say that is very disappointing. 
Dave


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> No @DaveH... it's a lung hitting tank. I have just tried a MTL with it and even with the airflow almost closed it's still a lung hitter.



Thank you @Rob Fisher. 
What about the ceramic coils for the Subtank mini's do you think they will work for MTL.
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher.
> What about the ceramic coils for the Subtank mini's do you think they will work for MTL.
> Dave



No I don't think so either... Sorry @DaveH. But you will get on the Lung hitting train soon enough... we all do eventually... I was an ardent MTL vaper for nearly 18 months and still only do MTL with most of my REO's and Squonkers... but I do enjoy the Lung hits as well nowadays.


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> No I don't think so either... Sorry @DaveH. But you will get on the Lung hitting train soon enough... we all do eventually... I was an ardent MTL vaper for nearly 18 months and still only do MTL with most of my REO's and Squonkers... but I do enjoy the Lung hits as well nowadays.


Thanks Rob.
Oh dear, this is very disappointing. 
Dave


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ceramic Coil Wars is over... Rob's Ramblings #87




Awesome video once again @Rob Fisher . I always make sure to get your views before any new purchases. Will be giving the Krixus a miss and waiting for the next big thing according to your views.

That dry hit tho.... laughed lekker but felt bad for you mate. Took one for the team.

Just a reminder, if you are going to break off the grill on the target coil, be sure to bend the edges out of the juice holes to let more juice in. Im currently vaping on approximately my 20th tank of 70/30 juice and no dry hit as yet. I also chain vape while at the computer and it is still performing well.

.... Gonna go rewind your vid to the dry hit again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ceramic Coil Wars is over... Rob's Ramblings #87




Thanks for this Rob, I reckon I have the target lined up in my sights now 

Especially after the taste of XXX and Milky Way in your setups on Saturday. It really is "oh wow!" Thanks Oom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

This is just the start of the wars, can't wait for other vendors to get onboard and V2's 

Great vid @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Papa_Lazarou! No I haven't tried the Donut... it got so many bad reviews at the time I didn't even attempt it... but I see they are still available so someone must be using them... did you ever try them?



I have not tried one. Thought about it, but couldn't find a single review that thought they were any good.

I wonder if a ceramic dripping coil is ever going to hit big. Given what you have to go through to prime the target's coil units, I suspect not, though.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I wonder if a ceramic dripping coil is ever going to hit big. Given what you have to go through to prime the target's coil units, I suspect not, though.



I'm convinced it will... as they experiment with the porous qualities of the ceramic... just the very pure flavour I get on the Target Tank with the perfect juice leads me to believe that there is much room for innovation and they are really on the right track. I want a small BF atty with a ceramic coil for my squonkers... just the thought of that give me goosebumps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ceramic Coil Wars is over... Rob's Ramblings #87




Nice vid as usual Rob.
Iam now looking forward to my next vapemail about as much as I look forward to receiving a large tax bill


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Nice vid as usual Rob.
> I am now looking forward to my next vapemail about as much as I look forward to receiving a large tax bill



Sorry @Genosmate! I know the feeling... but at least you are getting a really smart Mod and maybe a screwdriver or two!


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry @Genosmate! I know the feeling... but at least you are getting a really smart Mod and maybe a screwdriver or two!


Sweeeeeeeeet,more screwdrivers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> No @DaveH... it's a lung hitting tank. I have just tried a MTL with it and even with the airflow almost closed it's still a lung hitter.



 I'm very confused now, I have the air holes half closed and do a MTL hit on this, though I do gentle pulls. Even fully opened I find it more restrictive than, say, the Cubis with 0.5 ohm coils...

Maybe it just depends on how hard you draw?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> I'm very confused now, I have the air holes half closed and do a MTL hit on this, though I do gentle pulls. Even fully opened I find it more restrictive than, say, the Cubis with 0.5 ohm coils...
> 
> Maybe it just depends on how hard you draw?



Oh wow I am confused as well... the Cubis is a MTL tank no question... the Target Tank has a very loose draw for commercial coiled tank? I find it near impossible to do a MTL hit with it no matter how close the airflow ring is.


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I am confused as well... the Cubis is a MTL tank no question... the Target Tank has a very loose draw for commercial coiled tank? I find it near impossible to do a MTL hit with it no matter how close the airflow ring is.



Gosh, the Cubis with 0.5 ohm coils (not the 1.5 ohms, those are definitely MTL) feels like open freeflow for me. The Target with the 0.9 kanthals is open, and I can do DTL, or with a gentle draw do MTL with airholes half closed (had to double check in case I was mistaken).


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> Gosh, the Cubis with 0.5 ohm coils (not the 1.5 ohms, those are definitely MTL) feels like open freeflow for me. The Target with the 0.9 kanthals is open, and I can do DTL, or with a gentle draw do MTL with airholes half closed (had to double check in case I was mistaken).



OK let me go find my Cubis and try both coils... maybe I never gave it a fair shake... I filled it, tried it and gave up on it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> OK let me go find my Cubis and try both coils... maybe I never gave it a fair shake... I filled it, tried it and gave up on it.



Cubis is history..  Must have given it away.


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm convinced it will... as they experiment with the porous qualities of the ceramic... just the very pure flavour I get on the Target Tank with the perfect juice leads me to believe that there is much room for innovation and they are really on the right track. I want a small BF atty with a ceramic coil for my squonkers... just the thought of that give me goosebumps!



Stumbled onto your "Coil Wars-Ceramic" vid on YT Rob (and bookmarked your vids). Enjoyed, plan to watch them all. 

How would these Target Tanks do on a tube mech instead of regulated with the Kanthal CCell? Or the Genini or ORC? They might be a great vehicle to test try new liquids with.
Speaking of which, also have some interest in joose from your side of the world.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Stumbled onto your "Coil Wars-Ceramic" vid on YT Rob (and bookmarked your vids). Enjoyed, plan to watch them all.
> 
> How would these Target Tanks do on a tube mech instead of regulated with the Kanthal CCell? Or the Genini or ORC? They might be a great vehicle to test try new liquids with.
> Speaking of which, also have some interest in joose from your side of the world.



Thanks Larry! 

The only issue with the Target Tanks is they battle with any juices with high VG and only 50/50 and 60/40 have been suitable. Also they want to be driven at the 30 watt mark with very little margin for error either side. But if you stay within those bounds there is nothing to match that flavour! I don't think they are suitable for mechs at all. 

Juice tasting is better off in drippers... with the major limits of the Target Tank juice wise and power wise they are better off as flavour delivery for a select few juices.

Will PM you about local juices now.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

I think what we need here is a "suckometer" anyone have one? 
I would love to try this tank and the ceramic coils but obviously I don't want to waste my money on something that has no chance. 
The other part of the equation is 'I can MTL anything if I have too' 

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> I think what we need here is a "suckometer" anyone have one?
> I would love to try this tank and the ceramic coils but obviously I don't want to waste my money on something that has no chance.
> The other part of the equation is 'I can MTL anything if I have too'



Yip we do indeed need a suck-o-meter! If you like XXX or Milky Way from Foggs then buying a Target Tank and driving it at 30 watts is so worth it. If your juice selection is 70/30 and above then don't waste your money because the tank will drive you insane!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> If your juice selection is 70/30 and above then don't waste your money because the tank will drive you insane!


Thank you Rob, all my juices are 70/30, so I will just hang fire for the time being.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Ceramic Circus! Have you joined the circus yet?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ceramic Circus! Have you joined the circus yet?



Thanks your honest review!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm convinced it will... as they experiment with the porous qualities of the ceramic... just the very pure flavour I get on the Target Tank with the perfect juice leads me to believe that there is much room for innovation and they are really on the right track. I want a small BF atty with a ceramic coil for my squonkers... just the thought of that give me goosebumps!



I agree with you uncle @Rob Fisher 
I think a very low profile dripper will work perfectly for ceramic coils as the coils can be close to the deck. High ceramic coils wick much slower in a dripper than coils that are closer to the deck. So the Vertex mini for example will work very nicely for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Nice video @Rob Fisher and there is nothing wrong with telling it how you see it, helps everyone.
I agree this is only the start of ceramic coils and with further innovation and development they will get better.

Just a thought do you think the gCeramic coil is perhaps more suited to MTL rather than direct to lung?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> Just a thought do you think the gCeramic coil is perhaps more suited to MTL rather than direct to lung?



Mmmm... I do lung hits with it... I tend to open the airflow and give it horns... with most sub ohm tanks I do only lung hits whcih is strange because on my Squonkers I only do MTL?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm... I do lung hits with it... I tend to open the airflow and give it horns... with most sub ohm tanks I do only lung hits whcih is strange because on my Squonkers I only do MTL?



You are, indeed, a paradox coated in enigma, wrapped by a riddle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I want a high wattage dual 18650 squonker that i can lung hit and make big clouds with  Stab wood would be a winner too. eish and resin... I'm going to be so poor


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I want a high wattage dual 18650 squonker that i can lung hit and make big clouds with  Stab wood would be a winner too. eish and resin... I'm going to be so poor



Chap named Catfish on ECF is making a DNA200 squonk mod (3 lipos). No stab planned, but plenty of carbon fibre.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Chap named Catfish on ECF is making a DNA200 squonk mod (3 lipos). No stab planned, but plenty of carbon fibre.



Thanks @Papa_Lazarou but I've had a bad DNA200 experience, so I won't be supporting evolv again, ever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher I was looking around to see if Joyetech were planning to produce ceramic coils and I came across this:
_*"There are several types of ceramic coils on the market, some using cotton, some not, so it’s important to remember that Atom Vapes gCeramic coils do not use any wicking material other than the medical grade ceramic wrap, when deciding on which brand you’ll try first." *_

In your video you mentioned that you thought the Japanese cotton could be a problem (wrapped too tight). Are you sure it is cotton or perhaps could it be a ceramic wrap.
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher I was looking around to see if Joyetech were planning to produce ceramic coils and I came across this:
> _*"There are several types of ceramic coils on the market, some using cotton, some not, so it’s important to remember that Atom Vapes gCeramic coils do not use any wicking material other than the medical grade ceramic wrap, when deciding on which brand you’ll try first." *_
> 
> In your video you mentioned that you thought the Japanese cotton could be a problem (wrapped too tight). Are you sure it is cotton or perhaps could it be a ceramic wrap.



It sure looked and felt like cotton to me... but I guess it could be ceramic wrap... @Genosmate you ripped a few apart yesterday what do you think?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure looked and felt like cotton to me... but I guess it could be ceramic wrap... @Genosmate you ripped a few apart yesterday what do you think?


When I took it apart Rob I really wasn't sure what the wrapping material was.
There are 5 leaves of it and its packed in tight.
This morning I took a leaf held in ceramic tweezers and then tried to set light to it with a Bic.
It burned as easily as a piece of paper,still not sure what it is TBH but would ceramic burn?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

Genosmate said:


> This morning I took a leaf held in ceramic tweezers and then tried to set light to it with a Bic.
> It burned as easily as a piece of paper,still not sure what it is TBH but would ceramic burn?



I didn't think ceramic burned - mainly because of "ceramic fire blankets". 
Cotton does burn like paper because they are both cellulose.

Now @Genosmate you are sure it was the 0.9 ohm gCeramic for the Kangertech you took apart. Just asking because the one in your pic in pieces is a round one and doesn't look like the gCeramic one for the Kangertech.
Dave


----------



## Genosmate

DaveH said:


> I didn't think ceramic burned - mainly because of "ceramic fire blankets".
> Cotton does burn like paper because they are both cellulose.
> 
> Now @Genosmate you are sure it was the 0.9 ohm gCeramic for the Kangertech you took apart. Just asking because the one in your pic in pieces is a round one and doesn't look like the gCeramic one for the Kangertech.
> Dave


That are most definitely Atom GCeramics for Kanger Tanks and those 'leaves' of whatever they are go up faster than a block of firelighters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

Genosmate said:


> That are most definitely Atom GCeramics for Kanger Tanks and those 'leaves' of whatever they are go up faster than a block of firelighters


Thanks @Genosmate Now I find this really disturbing especially if it is cotton. I bought these because Atom Vapes say these coils don't use cotton.
Maybe it is not cotton and it is a 'burnable' ceramic which I find stranger. 
Nothing beats being totally confused 

Dave


----------



## Genosmate

DaveH said:


> Thanks @Genosmate Now I find this really disturbing especially if it is cotton. I bought these because Atom Vapes say these coils don't use cotton.
> Maybe it is not cotton and it is a 'burnable' ceramic which I find stranger.
> Nothing beats being totally confused
> 
> Dave


You and me both!
I thought the ceramic in these things was the wicking material and was surprised when I took them apart.
TBH until Rob asked me this morning what I thought the material was I still assumed it was some sort of ceramic.
Not being able to test it the only thing I could think of was holding it it ceramic tipped tweezers and trying to light it with a Bic,and up it went.
I'm no expert on anything but I also thought ceramic should not burn.
Maybe as these become more widely used we can get some ideas from users elsewhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ceramic Circus! Have you joined the circus yet?




Only watched this now @Rob Fisher 
Great video telling it like it is
Am hopeful that the ceramic coils improve over time
I can agree with you that the Target with a "good ceramic coil" is a lovely vape indeed
And if the coils worked all the time it would be a winner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gerrie.coetzee

Genosmate said:


> You and me both!
> I thought the ceramic in these things was the wicking material and was surprised when I took them apart.
> TBH until Rob asked me this morning what I thought the material was I still assumed it was some sort of ceramic.
> Not being able to test it the only thing I could think of was holding it it ceramic tipped tweezers and trying to light it with a Bic,and up it went.
> I'm no expert on anything but I also thought ceramic should not burn.
> Maybe as these become more widely used we can get some ideas from users elsewhere.


That is cotton around the ceramic. Its there to prevent the ceramic from getting over saturated and also to prevent the ceramic from touching the coil housing. But its not used as wicking matrial

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gerrie.coetzee

gerrie.coetzee said:


> That is cotton around the ceramic. Its there to prevent the ceramic from getting over saturated and also to prevent the ceramic from touching the coil housing. But its not used as wicking matrial


Also i think the problem lies with the cotten and not the ceramic. When the cotten is pack too tightly then the ceramic dont get saturated enough hence the dry hits. Well my opinion. 
I was actually going to go for the target tank and coils but 1st waiting for the the manufacturing processes of the coils to be more constant.
Currently looking at the dolphin tank or krixus but dont like those dolphins on the tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

OK, been running the GCeramic for a day now. Left the device for 12 hours. Have had no dry hits. Strong throat hits at wattages over 30 watts, very mellow vape at 25 watts and below. I have been vaping Lemon creams juice, and flavour is just not the same as the dripbox and my other kanthal coil tanks. The zest of the lemon has totally disappeared, the rest of the flavours are very muted.

At the moment I am not impressed, but will carry on for the rest of the day, and see if the coil's performance changes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> OK, been running the GCeramic for a day now. Left the device for 12 hours. Have had no dry hits. Strong throat hits at wattages over 30 watts, very mellow vape at 25 watts and below. I have been vaping Lemon creams juice, and flavour is just not the same as the dripbox and my other kanthal coil tanks. The zest of the lemon has totally disappeared, the rest of the flavours are very muted.
> 
> At the moment I am not impressed, but will carry on for the rest of the day, and see if the coil's performance changes



No point in trying for the rest of the day... the gCeramics are useless!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Don't know if should put this here,feel free to delete or move it @Rob Fisher.But has anyone seen any positive stuff about the gCeramics on the internet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Don't know if should put this here,feel free to delete or move it @Rob Fisher.But has anyone seen any positive stuff about the gCeramics on the internet?



It's fine here @Genosmate... RR was where it was first mentioned so no problem... I can't recall any feedback I have seen... mind I haven't seen much feedback other than here on ecigssa. I'll pop onto ECF and do a search.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> No point in trying for the rest of the day... the gCeramics are useless!


It is getting better, running it side by side with the dripbox, with same juice, and it almost seem like the ceramic needs to be run in.


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> It is getting better, running it side by side with the dripbox, with same juice, and it almost seem like the ceramic needs to be run in.



That maybe so but sheeezzz how doff is it that you have to vape a few tanks first before getting any flavour... I'm going to do one last HIGH VACUUM test before writing these off forever! There are so many other ceramic coils appearing that I think Atom may have done themselves irreparable damage with this batch of subtank coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Rob Fisher said:


> That maybe so but sheeezzz how doff is it that you have to vape a few tanks first before getting any flavour... I'm going to do one last HIGH VACUUM test before writing these off forever! There are so many other ceramic coils appearing that I think Atom may have done themselves irreparable damage with this batch of subtank coils.


Rob, the reason I think these tanks will do well, is Noobies. You have experienced so many different types of vapes over your journey, that these ceramics are just not going match up, but think about a noob giving up twisp and using a subtank or target, with a coil that will probably last 10 times longer than a twisp, and compared to twisp probably give a good flavour vape.

I think it could do well in this part of the market


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Rob, the reason I think these tanks will do well, is Noobies. You have experienced so many different types of vapes over your journey, that these ceramics are just not going match up, but think about a noob giving up twisp and using a subtank or target, with a coil that will probably last 10 times longer than a twisp, and compared to twisp probably give a good flavour vape.
> 
> I think it could do well in this part of the market



Yip good point... I suppose I'm comparing the best of the best to the really mediocre... but at the end of the day a 2 year old Russian 91% at 15 watts produces a vastly superior vape to a stupid Atom Ceramic Coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

WARMACHINE said:


> Rob, the reason I think these tanks will do well, is Noobies. You have experienced so many different types of vapes over your journey, that these ceramics are just not going match up, but think about a noob giving up twisp and using a subtank or target, with a coil that will probably last 10 times longer than a twisp, and compared to twisp probably give a good flavour vape.
> 
> I think it could do well in this part of the market


You make very good points but;
No one is anywhere near finding out if the coils last for any considerable length of time.
It woul be a shame if a twisp user upgraded to these because then they still wouldn't find out how good our local juices can taste.
Just my views of course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Man I wish I was allowed to watch YouTube at work! Probably for the best from an employer's perspective though!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Love it ! "Completely screwed the pooch" 

Thanks for another great vid Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Winner video @Rob Fisher. Informative and as always a touch of humour. 

Took a 15 minute break to watch and blew some Guava Ice clouds with the Crius while watching. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The current operational Vape Family.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chezzig

DaveH said:


> Thank you Rob, all my juices are 70/30, so I will just hang fire for the time being.
> Dave


 I've have 70/30 juices only @DaveH and I am yet to experience a dry hit on the Target .. I do only vape XXX in this tank though, could have something to do with that......interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig

Rob Fisher said:


>



Enjoyed That's.. Thanks Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

I really enjoy your video's Rob, a lot of usable information and fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> The current operational Vape Family.
> View attachment 50300



Only two BF's in use


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lushen said:


> Only two BF's in use



Only 2 in the picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


>




Excellent review Rob. Thank you for taking on this project with gusto for all of us.  I'm very happy to hear that the newer cCells I recommended put the Target tanks on top. None of them have failed me, no duds at all, and so far not even vaping 100% VG in them sometimes is slowing them down. If I get the kind of service out of them that you did with your first cCell doing X number of tank fulls, the 12 cCell's I have will keep both Target tanks (and me) happy for a long time. 

My first dive back into regulated after such a long time has been fun thanks to your guidance pard. Love the three Snow Wolf Mini's, am really liking the Minikin VGOD already only about 3 hours in... the 2 Targets and the 2 Avocados are getting it done nery nicely, and each of them now has their own place on mods now. It's all in the win column.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Excellent review Rob. Thank you for taking on this project with gusto for all of us.  I'm very happy to hear that the newer cCells I recommended put the Target tanks on top. None of them have failed me, no duds at all, and so far not even vaping 100% VG in them sometimes is slowing them down. If I get the kind of service out of them that you did with your first cCell doing X number of tank fulls, the 12 cCell's I have will keep both Target tanks (and me) happy for a long time.
> 
> My first dive back into regulated after such a long time has been fun thanks to your guidance pard. Love the three Snow Wolf Mini's, am really liking the Minikin VGOD already only about 3 hours in... the 2 Targets and the 2 Avocados are getting it done nery nicely, and each of them now has their own place on mods now. It's all in the win column.



Glad to hear it @Spydro... I must say I got close to giving up on tanks... then came ceramic coils and tanks that didn't leak (and coiled and wick done by @BigGuy) and Snow Wolf Mini's and life improved dramatically.

Thanks for the heads up on the cCell coils on eBay! I am vaping up a storm on my new coils... also just put one in my Vaporesso Gemini and letting it soak.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WARMACHINE

Great project, loving the progression of your reviews, and particularly how many products are been released it such a short space of time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Very nice review @Rob Fisher. I'm quite interested to see if the new ccell and smowell ceramics can get you close to the legendary coil that lasted over 70 tanks. U have gotten me very interested in the target tank.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Nice review @Rob Fisher - very informative, Thanks. Since your previous Ramblings I've got myself the Crown Tank & so far am very happy. Now a Target Tank.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Rob Fisher
Very informative and helpful
Ceramic reviewer of note!!!!
aka Rob Ceramic Fisher haha

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher don't you think that some of the various flavour that you are getting from the various coils and tanks us due to the different ohm ratings? I've heard higher ohm coils give more flavour and the lower ohm coils give more clouds how true is this . If this is true it would be interesting to see the results if all the coils ohm ratings were identical?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher don't you think that some of the various flavour that you are getting from the various coils and tanks us due to the different ohm ratings? I've heard higher ohm coils give more flavour and the lower ohm coils give more clouds how true is this . If this is true it would be interesting to see the results if all the coils ohm ratings were identical?



@kyle_redbull each of the coils and tanks are built differently and perform very differently... I have set each of them as close to my sweet spot as possible. I used XXX in all the tanks because I know the juice intimately and know all it's flavours and nuances. But yes you are correct in your assumption if you were comparing like coils... but as an example the following setups give a very similar vape...

30 watts on a 0,9Ω cCell in a Target Tank
35 watts on a Avocado with a 0,51Ω Coil 
65 watts on a Phoenix Tank with a resistance of 0,47Ω
45 watts on a Dual Ni80 Coils in a Supreme with a resistance of 0,31Ω
40 watts on a Crown Tank with a resistance of 0,52Ω
30 watts on a SubTank Base with Trinity Cap and gClapton with a resistance of 0,53Ω
45 watts on a SubTank Base with Trinity Cap and Smowell coil with a resistance of 0,63Ω

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## DaveH

A great and informative review as usual - Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher that makes sense thank you sir. Quick question is the target tank able to offer a person what the simba can offer I. E running ceramic or rba etc? Or is the target tank only made to accept ceramic commercial coils?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher that makes sense thank you sir. Quick question is the target tank able to offer a person what the simba can offer I. E running ceramic or rba etc? Or is the target tank only made to accept ceramic commercial coils?



Nope the Target Tank only does the cCell coils I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher in the video u say maybe u must dry burn the simba to get rib of that weird taste. Please let me know if there's any change once done. Coz if all was good on the simba for me that would be the tank.to have even if flavour isn't as good as target but the versatility appeals more to me. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher in the video u say maybe u must dry burn the simba to get rib of that weird taste. Please let me know if there's any change once done. Coz if all was good on the simba for me that would be the tank.to have even if flavour isn't as good as target but the versatility appeals more to me.



I did try a dry burn... but it didn't help.... I have no idea why the funny taste happened... it was fine in the beginning... I'm going to give it another go when the coils arrive... but I may try giving it a Vodka bath as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> I did try a dry burn... but it didn't help.... I have no idea why the funny taste happened... it was fine in the beginning... I'm going to give it another go when the coils arrive... but I may try giving it a Vodka bath as well...


Hopefully it works will be a really nice tank to get if it works

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope the Target Tank only does the cCell coils I'm afraid.



I believe it is also compatible with a number of Aspire coils, the Triton claptons as well as the Triton RBA. Oh, and the Atom gClaptons for Aspire tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> I believe it is also compatible with a number of Aspire coils, the Triton claptons as well as the Triton RBA. Oh, and the Atom gClaptons for Aspire tanks.



Yip that is true... but I guess he was hoping for the all in one option of the Simba Tank...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I Was hoping for all in one but let's see how the simba performs 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Some people read the newspaper on Sunday mornings, I watch Robs Ramblings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## daveza

Can we get some of those Sharks cheerleaders into the videos so there can be some aesthetically pleasing content.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #91 - Final discussions on ceramic coils!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #91 - Final discussions on ceramic coils!



I really cant wait for those 0.8 coils, lets hope somewhere a bell rang and they started a QC check in the roll out process

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings #91 - Final discussions on ceramic coils!




Finally you see what I've been moaning about with regards to those fancy dripper glass bottles,whoever decided they are the dogs nuts for eliquid dispensing need help

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher thanks great video as always. Congrats Jacques and sirvape

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher the Gemini u have is that the vaperesso Gemini rta? Definitely getting one

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher the Gemini u have is that the vaperesso Gemini rta? Definitely getting one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



*NOT *the RTA!

*Vaporesso Gemini cCELL (Ceramic) SS316 Tank*


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> *NOT *the RTA!
> 
> *Vaporesso Gemini cCELL (Ceramic) SS316 Tank*


Thanks @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I didn't get a chance to get a gemini tank today. Feeling regretful after seeing that video. Awesome news on the drip tip saga.
Well done @hands.
Looking forward to seeing your creations and getting some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ

Thanks Rob for all your efforts in the endeavor for the best tasting Vape around. Now enjoy your marshmellows and litchis that will not disrupt your insulin levels. VAPE ON

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher how to get the last drops out.   




Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## daveza

Watched all the vids and still confused as to which is THE ceramic coil to look for.

Had the best vape ever from my Target tank - until that dry hit - and would really like to get back to that first experience without wondering if the next hit is going to be a bad one.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> Watched all the vids and still confused as to which is THE ceramic coil to look for.
> 
> Had the best vape ever from my Target tank - until that dry hit - and would really like to get back to that first experience without wondering if the next hit is going to be a bad one.



The 0,9Ω Kanthal Coils are the one... but there are dud batches which Vaporesso won't admit to... the coils I got from @Sir Vape in Durban are good ones but they have run out of stock... they have confirmed that they have a new order on it's way and it's from the same batch they got before.

I will also be testing the new 0,8Ω cCell coil tomorrow and I'm hoping those will be winner as well. The 0,8Ω coil can also handle high power... up to 50 watts as opposed to the current cCell that goes to a max of 30 watts.

Yes it is all very confusing and I'm really pissed off with the lack of communication from Vaporesso. Pity their tanke are the best in the business.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Added to the confusion is the Atom gCeramic which was a complete disaster... however Atom have admitted a dud batch and have promised the batch on it's way to SA Shores are good ones... this remains to be seen.

KangerTech have released their Subtank Ceramic Coil and I should get a batch next week to test... holding thumbs.


----------



## daveza

Rob Fisher said:


> The 0,9Ω Kanthal Coils are the one... but there are dud batches which Vaporesso won't admit to... the coils I got from @Sir Vape in Durban are good ones but they have run out of stock... they have confirmed that they have a new order on it's way and it's from the same batch they got before.



So essentially there are no un-dodgy ceramic coils in the country at the moment so best to wait.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> So essentially there are no un-dodgy ceramic coils in the country at the moment so best to wait.



Yes.


----------



## Rob Fisher

daveza said:


> So essentially there are no un-dodgy ceramic coils in the country at the moment so best to wait.



There may be decent coils at some of the vendors of course but none that I have tested and can say with confidence are good.


----------



## Robert Howes

Thanks Rob. No doubt you have cost me a fortune over the past 2 years with all the gear you rave about and I rush out and buy but your advise has also saved me a heap of cash. Thanks for paying a lot of school fees for a lot of people and sharing.
Now when I replace all my tanks, whats the odds that they will bring out a 5ml version???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks Rob. No doubt you have cost me a fortune over the past 2 years with all the gear you rave about and I rush out and buy but your advise has also saved me a heap of cash. Thanks for paying a lot of school fees for a lot of people and sharing.
> Now when I replace all my tanks, whats the odds that they will bring out a 5ml version???



I'm sure there is a VERY good chance they are gonna bring out a 5ml version of the Gemini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


>



Thanks Rob as always a fantastic review. By the end of this year I think the ceramic wars will be a lot closer than we all think as companies better their quality of ceramics used etc 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Good to hear someone has worked out the wicking and dry hit issues. It's small step in the right direction. I haven't tried any other ceramic products (since Atom's fail) just due to these issues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


>



Can not wait for you to get hold of the ceravape tank. Looks promising though not fond of its looks. Thanks for saving us so much. Appreciate it a lot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DaveH

Nice video and review @Rob Fisher - Thanks 
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

My main problem with all these tanks is they are not conducive to MTL but there again I think I could MTL a 'double decker' bus if I had to. 
Besides @Rob Fisher anyone else tried to MTL any of these tanks. 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> My main problem with all these tanks is they are not conducive to MTL but there again I think I could MTL a 'double decker' bus if I had to.
> Besides @Rob Fisher anyone else tried to MTL any of these tanks.



Yip they are not great for MTL.


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher sorry to keep bothering you, that OBS Ace tank some pics show the glass tank and others don't. Not sure I understand what is going on?
Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher sorry to keep bothering you, that OBS Ace tank some pics show the glass tank and others don't. Not sure I understand what is going on?



No bother at all @DaveH... not sure what you mean but here are some more pics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher sorry to keep bothering you, that OBS Ace tank some pics show the glass tank and others don't. Not sure I understand what is going on?
> Dave



Its probably the way the light hits the tank in some of the pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher @Silent Echo sorry guys -my bad I was looking at the Cerabis Ceramic sub ohm tank from Vape King. This is the trouble when one gets old it is very easy to get confused    I should be good to go tomorrow 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

As always greatly enjoy your reviews Brother Rob. Thanks for paving the way for the rest of us. Not ceramic, but a Theorem RTA will be delivered to me today to try out. Kind of the direction I am going until more companies get their act together with the ceramic coils because I know how to build for flavor. Until then the 3 Target tanks/0.9 cCells are still performing very well with zero issues.


----------



## Rob Fisher

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher @Silent Echo sorry guys -my bad I was looking at the Cerabis Ceramic sub ohm tank from Vape King. This is the trouble when one gets old it is very easy to get confused    I should be good to go tomorrow



Ahhh that one closes and turns off the juice flow and the airflow and seals the tank and no glass shows... then you pull it open and the glass shows and all the sluice gates (air and juice) are opened!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DaveH said:


> @Rob Fisher @Silent Echo sorry guys -my bad I was looking at the Cerabis Ceramic sub ohm tank from Vape King. This is the trouble when one gets old it is very easy to get confused    I should be good to go tomorrow
> Dave


Don't feel bad @DaveH, at the speed this tech is moving its very challenging to keep up with all the new tanks, coils and mods with all their various spin offs, accessories and variations. When I started vaping my toughest decision was what colour drip tip I wanted for my Kayfun

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET

Another awesome video Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

BumbleBee said:


> Don't feel bad @DaveH, at the speed this tech is moving its very challenging to keep up with all the new tanks, coils and mods with all their various spin offs, accessories and variations. When I started vaping my toughest decision was what colour drip tip I wanted for my Kayfun



Ah, ............ it is just this brain cell I think it's a bit duff  I have another one but I'm saving it .

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh that one closes and turns off the juice flow and the airflow and seals the tank and no glass shows... then you pull it open and the glass shows and all the sluice gates (air and juice) are opened!


Thanks @Rob Fisher 
Well I like that, quite a neat idea - provided it works.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DaveH said:


> Ah, ............ it is just this brain cell I think it's a bit duff  I have another one but I'm saving it .
> 
> Dave


Maybe it just needs a nap, or get the two to work in shifts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silent Echo

I ordered a few things from sir vape today, including the Gemini tank. I'm really holding thumbs that it's a winner!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> I ordered a few things from sir vape today, including the Gemini tank. I'm really holding thumbs that it's a winner!



Did you order spare 0.9Ω cCell coils?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Duffie12

DaveH said:


> My main problem with all these tanks is they are not conducive to MTL but there again I think I could MTL a 'double decker' bus if I had to.
> Besides @Rob Fisher anyone else tried to MTL any of these tanks.
> Dave



I seem to be able to MTL just fine on the target tank with the airflow half closed.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Duffie12 said:


> I seem to be able to MTL just fine on the target tank with the airflow half closed.



Actually I never tried it... I use my REO's for MTL and then go bananas with my Target and Gemini's! 

Hang on let me try...

OK it can be done but it's so much better wide open...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually I never tried it... I use my REO's for MTL and then go bananas with my Target and Gemini's!
> 
> Hang on let me try...
> 
> OK it can be done but it's so much better wide open...


So did the ceravape arrive yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> So did the ceravape arrive yet?



Nope was shipped today... in the morning I will be hanging out at the top of the drive way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I'm gonna wait on the outcome on the ceravape cerabis uncle @Rob Fisher. 
If it's good / better than the ccell.(I don't think anything can beat the 0.9 ccell to be honest ) although I did try the moon shot this weekend at its pretty dam good too) Just drop me a special PM please before they all get scooped up  thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Awesome. Have an amount set aside for that or gemini pending some gear sales. Ordered some new ccells from sir vape and xxx restock. Should make for a good weekend with troutfishing in Dullstroom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I'm gonna wait on the outcome on the ceravape cerabis uncle @Rob Fisher.
> If it's good / better than the ccell.(I don't think anything can beat the 0.9 ccell to be honest ) although I did try the moon shot this weekend at its pretty dam good too) Just drop me a special PM please before they all get scooped up  thanks



Tomorrow is more than just the Cerabis tank.... the new 0.5Ω gCeramic Coils landed in SA as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Tomorrow is more than just the Cerabis tank.... the new 0.5Ω gCeramic Coils landed in SA as well!



If they any good I might have to start looking at getting the trinity kit again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH

Duffie12 said:


> I seem to be able to MTL just fine on the target tank with the airflow half closed.



Thanks @Duffie12 ...... I should be able to then  So I will get myself a Target tank. 
Dave


----------



## Duffie12

Rob Fisher said:


> Actually I never tried it... I use my REO's for MTL and then go bananas with my Target and Gemini's!
> 
> Hang on let me try...
> 
> OK it can be done but it's so much better wide open...



I agree. I started using them MTL then eventually switched over to full open. That said, it's useful for testing a new coil for a burnt taste without taking a lungful.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Only managed to watch this OBS Ace video now @Rob Fisher 
Winner

Your videos are super
I love it that you tell it like it is and how you experience it
Most helpful and informative
And they are entertaining too!
Thanks for all the efforts Rob

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Only managed to watch this OBS Ace video now @Rob Fisher
> Winner
> 
> Your videos are super
> I love it that you tell it like it is and how you experience it
> Most helpful and informative
> And they are entertaining too!
> Thanks for all the efforts Rob


My favourite part is "Everyday is like a Sunday morning for me"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Schnappie said:


> Awesome. Have an amount set aside for that or gemini pending some gear sales. Ordered some new ccells from sir vape and xxx restock. Should make for *a good weekend with troutfishing *in Dullstroom



A man that follows my own heart. Trout & salmon are my fresh water feast of choice like ribs are Brother Rob's.

Getting OT here, but maybe it'll sneak by.

Where I was born in the 40's and raised in the high Rocky Mountains on a 1 mile by 5 mile lake at 8,848′ elevation. And some of the keepers from the world class trout lake and a nearby world class trout river.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Schnappie

Spydro said:


> A man that follows my own heart. Trout & salmon are my fresh water feast of choice like ribs are Brother Rob's.
> 
> Getting OT here, but maybe it'll sneak by.
> 
> Where I was born in the 40's and raised in the high Rocky Mountains on a 1 mile by 5 mile lake at 8,848′ elevation. And some of the keepers from the world class trout lake and a nearby world class trout river.


Wow some beauties there!!
I have always been envious of the North American lakes and the size of the Trout and Salmon you have been blessed with. If you do some fly fishing here 3kg's is massive lol. Although we do have tigerfishing in the neighbouring countries. I also used to love watching Jimmy Houston Outdoors on ESPN and seeing the monster bass he used to catch.

One day I will make my trip there and take a canoe boat on some of those lakes and do some salmon fishing. But at the current rate our economy is going I might have to keep watching it on tv instead lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I used to enjoy fishing too @Spydro then I realised it was an excuse to get drunk and pass out and when you wake up you discover your rod is gone (dam must have been a big one) Now I just get my fish the easy way... from a box in the fridge.

She's a beauty this one... don't yous all reckon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OMG! I wanna go to the Rockies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! I wanna go to the Rockies!


Me tooooooooooo..


----------



## Spydro

Schnappie said:


> Wow some beauties there!!
> I have always been envious of the North American lakes and the size of the Trout and Salmon you have been blessed with. If you do some fly fishing here 3kg's is massive lol. Although we do have tigerfishing in the neighbouring countries. I also used to love watching Jimmy Houston Outdoors on ESPN and seeing the monster bass he used to catch.
> 
> One day I will make my trip there and take a canoe boat on some of those lakes and do some salmon fishing. But at the current rate our economy is going I might have to keep watching it on tv instead lol



In the lake up to 50# Mackinaw Trout, 20# Rainbow Trout, 15# Splake Trout, 30#+ Tiger Muskies; in the lake/river 30#+ Brown Trout and 7#+ Brook Trout in a small feeder stream you can step over makes for a bountiful fish fry. 

@Clouds4Days, trout is only good fresh, you freeze it you ruin it. Why since a wee lad I built a fire next to the water, cut a willow branch to skew on and ponass the trout over it slow cooking them in their own sweet juices. No salt, no pepper, no batter, nothing... just eat them right out of their skin (the skin is for dessert).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Spydro said:


> In the lake up to 50# Mackinaw Trout, 20# Rainbow Trout, 15# Splake Trout, 30#+ Tiger Muskies; in the lake/river 30#+ Brown Trout and 7#+ Brook Trout in a small feeder stream you can step over makes for a bountiful fish fry.
> 
> @Clouds4Days, trout is only good fresh, you freeze it you ruin it. Why since a wee lad I built a fire next to the water, cut a willow branch to skew on and ponass the trout over it slow cooking them in their own sweet juices. No salt, no pepper, no batter, nothing... just eat them right out of their skin (the skin is for dessert).


Sounds like the life this! Wow


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! I wanna go to the Rockies!



OK, bass... in surrounding areas from close to far from the lake (but still in that state) up to 10# Largemouth, 7# Smallmouth, 4# White and nearly to 50# Striped Bass. But then you can catch up to 50#+ Strippers in Lake Mead right here near Vegas. Almost forgot, the lake where I was born has about 6# Kokanee Salmon as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> OK, bass... in surrounding areas from close to far from the lake (but still in that state) up to 10# Largemouth, 7# Smallmouth, 4# White and nearly to 50# Striped Bass. But then you can catch up to 50#+ Strippers in Lake Mead right here near Vegas. Almost forgot, the lake where I was born has about 6# Kokanee Salmon as well.



Now you are just making it worse... the FOMO is rising!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cerabis by Ceravape Review - RR93

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Winner video @Rob Fisher 
I was waiting for the true winner ceramic tank to emerge
Looks like it has

I wanted to ask, you said it has no cotton in the coil. Do you think it works differently then to the cCell coil? Or do you think they are using a different type of ceramic?

This is very interesting


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Winner video @Rob Fisher
> I was waiting for the true winner ceramic tank to emerge
> Looks like it has
> 
> I wanted to ask, you said it has no cotton in the coil. Do you think it works differently then to the cCell coil? Or do you think they are using a different type of ceramic?
> 
> This is very interesting



Yes Hi Ho @Silver I'm sure the ceramic make up is different... Ceravape got it right... enough juice flow through the porous ceramic to never get a dry hit and not too much so that you get juice in the mouth.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Cerabis by Ceravape Review - RR93



I can feel the FOMO building

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , pretty please keep track of how many tankfuls you do on the Cerabis coil
I am keen to hear how long it holds out for


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , pretty please keep track of how many tankfuls you do on the Cerabis coil
> I am keen to hear how long it holds out for



Will do Hi Ho @Silver. @PeterHarris is also counting. I'm on #6 so far * 4ml = 24ml.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do Hi Ho @Silver. @PeterHarris is also counting. I'm on #6 so far * 4ml = 24ml.


i lost count already haha, im just counting days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

WOW.....I am going get one, right now. Thanks Mr. Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #94 - Giveaway, Atom gCeramics and the Theorem!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nice reviews uncle Rob.
Now I'm torn between the Cerabis and getting the subtank. 
I might just have to get both hahahaha.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Rob Fisher said:


> Cerabis by Ceravape Review - RR93




Thanks for this Rob, another awesome vid, and great news on the cerabis! I shall need one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Very informative reviews @Rob Fisher ... your efforts are much appreciated. Ordered a Cerabis Tank yesterday as well as Atom Gceramic coils. Thanks again.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher a couple of great videos and reviews as usual.
Thank you Rob for the time and effort you put in to them it allows me (and others) to make good informed choices. 
Thanks Rob
Dave

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Thanks @Rob Fisher for once again being on the frontline. Cerabis looks like a winner. Wonder if it will come out in black later. All my mods are black.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Cerabis by Ceravape Review - RR93



Superb once again I have not pulled the trigger yet on the ceramics Rob u keeping me from buying for now very exciting 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher for once again being on the frontline. Cerabis looks like a winner. Wonder if it will come out in black later. All my mods are black.



Yes it is available in Black but I'm not sure they are available in SA yet and I think the first batch of SS Cerabis tanks was a test order!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

As always a great and informative video. Thanks for them and taking the lead on new products.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Subscribed! 27th Aug 2016 but no comments from me (on YouTube) because I'm not interested in winning. 
The videos are enough wins! 
If I think about it, I almost bought the gemini rta, gemini ccell and the Theorem. 
All avoided from your reviews and some comments from others.
That's a winner for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex_123

Came across your youtube chanel while looking for Cerabis Tank reviews!
Didn't know Robs ramblings included reviews as well. Subscribed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


>



"New Comp"?!?! Am I missing out on something with my lack of youtube?!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> "New Comp"?!?! Am I missing out on something with my lack of youtube?!



Yes you are... last episode we had a comp for the OBS Ace tank and this episode we have a Theorem to give away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


>



Blue, Red, Amethyst.... and Emerald

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you are... last episode we had a comp for the OBS Ace tank and this episode we have a Theorem to give away!


A plan will have to be made then! Thanks Oom!


----------



## WARMACHINE

Blue, Red, Green and Purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r

Blue, red, green, purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Blue, red, green, purple 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Violent Red, Magic Purple, Loyal Blue, and Greedy Green!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## hands

Those monkeys are very very cute and well behaved. So where is the video of you strutting your stuff at Warm Baths in your leopard skin thong

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> Those monkeys are very very cute and well behaved. So where is the video of you strutting your stuff at Warm Baths in your leopard skin thong



I don't want hot chicks turning up at my door so I decided not to post that video!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stosta

hands said:


> Those monkeys are very very cute and well behaved. So where is the video of you strutting your stuff at Warm Baths in your leopard skin thong

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes you are... last episode we had a comp for the OBS Ace tank and this episode we have a Theorem to give away!


I'm missing out as well because I can't operate Youtube


----------



## isiemoe

Blue red green purple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Red
Blue
Green
Purple

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Easy,I know the answer @Rob Fisher they are all grey!
I have a black and white monitor

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz

red
blue 
green
purple *cough lilac*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ

Thanks for the Rambling Rob. Those monkeys are cute, kinda like teething toddlers biting to express all emotion

Red
Blue
Purple
Zombie Green

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Blue, red, green, purple.

Nice Give-away Rob!


----------



## kimbo

The usable colored tanks from Fasttech

red
blue
green 
purple


----------



## Spydro

I always enjoy your videos brother. Well made, informative, a lot of fun and entertaining. 

Pay $150 a month for cable TV (that I only watch when bored)... get far more use out of your videos.  

So a video a day sounds like a plan.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Flava

red, blue, green and purple


----------



## Zucas

Red Blue Green Purple , thanks again for all the fantastic videos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Pick me. Pick me....  
Red
Blue
Green
Purple
Thanks uncle Rob for another great video.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Hey Rob, yet another, great video, really enjoy them a lot!
Red
Green
Purple
Blue


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett

Blue, red, green & purple.


----------



## morras

Crockett said:


> Blue, red, green & purple.


Red
Blue
Green
Purple

Great informative video !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali

Blue, red, green and purple


----------



## Greyz

Blue, red, purple and green


----------



## ettiennedj

Red, Blue, Green & Purple


----------



## Stevape;)

Red
Blue
Green
Purple

No pink or salmon hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

All matchy matchy Uncle Rob, nice! 

Answers to the comp... 

Red
Blue
Green
Purple


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw

Red
Blue 
Green
Purple


----------



## Christos

Great video @Rob Fisher.

I hope everybody playing to win has subscribed and liked your video on YouTube!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Great video Rob
Loved the monkey clip!
And all the quick chats and comments on the various devices
Your videos are very good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Once a monkey lover (as a PF ), always a monkey lover.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Keith Milton

Blue = OFE Menthol , Red = Paulie's Strawberry Lemon Cake, Green = Fizzy Passion Fruit and Purple =NCV Trinity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouder

BLUE
RED
GREEN
PURPLE


----------



## daniel craig

Red, Blue, Green, Purple


----------



## BubiSparks

Blue, Red, Green & Purple


----------



## DrSirus-88

Red
Blue
Purple
Green

Very cool video. Will be keeping my eye out on this thread more often. 

Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings #96... Winners from previous two compo's announced... Antz Modz, Avo 24, IVP5 and Pure X2 Tank and the Serpent Mini!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## hands

All the best to Antzmodz, that mod looks really good. Each time that chick's voice comes on it makes me laugh.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

Nice one uncle Rob. 

I think all the fishing I do is fishing for new Vape gear.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Awesome Rob, will abuse the in-laws Wifi tonight and have a watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Rob Fisher, which porn star is doing the voice over?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher, which porn star is doing the voice over?



A hot chick from the UK! Fiver rocks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> A hot chick from the UK! Fiver rocks!



Hmmm? I thought you had sent Madison a plane ticket, flew her to SA from Vegas (it sounded like her).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silent Echo

Yay! I won! Thank you Mr @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silent Echo said:


> Yay! I won! Thank you Mr @Rob Fisher!



YOu did indeed @Silent Echo! Congrats! Please PM me you Real Name, Address, Postal Code and cell number and your parcel will be on it's way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Hmmm? I thought you had sent Madison a plane ticket, flew her to SA from Vegas (it sounded like her).



I wish it was Madison! She is too beautiful!


----------



## Silent Echo

Rob Fisher said:


> YOu did indeed @Silent Echo! Congrats! Please PM me you Real Name, Address, Postal Code and cell number and your parcel will be on it's way!



You have them already from when you sent me the cubis  but I'll pm you now. Thanks again. You are a legend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is a picture of my new Antz Modz being built today! Three Blue's were built today and one is mine!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

@Rob Fisher, Nice!!, I want to need one, but my wallet says NO!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

@Rob Fisher if that iPV tank happens to fall out of favour. First dibs? Somthing is telling me that it will gel well with that q class

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I pulled the trigger on an Avocado 24 today after watching your video Rob.

Now I need a mod to put the Avo on

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I pulled the trigger on an Avocado 24 today after watching your video Rob.
> 
> Now I need a mod to put the Avo on



OMG get a Sigelei 213.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Christos said:


> I pulled the trigger on an Avocado 24 today after watching your video Rob.
> 
> Now I need a mod to put the Avo on



Snow Wolf Mini all the way.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I got my eye on the vaporshark dna 200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@Rob Fisher the Sigelei 213 is truly something awesome. I've had mine for a week now and am sooo in love with it!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

You guys aren't making this any easier!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG get a Sigelei 213.
> View attachment 54725
> View attachment 54726



@Rob Fisher, why oh why, must you do this to me, I really really want to need one of those, saw a review on that mod yesterday and it really looks awesome, and guess what, my wallet just laughed at me, at R1700 its way way over my budget.... 

Will just have smile and wave goodbye to it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Alexander Scott said:


> @Rob Fisher, why oh why, must you do this to me, I really really want to need one of those, saw a review on that mod yesterday and it really looks awesome, and guess what, my wallet just laughed at me, at R1700 its way way over my budget....
> 
> Will just have smile and wave goodbye to it...


Same boat. I'm thinking I should just wait for payday buy I am extremely inpatient. 

Have the crown on my rolo and I'm not taking the crown off anytime soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> I pulled the trigger on an Avocado 24 today after watching your video Rob.
> 
> Now I need a mod to put the Avo on



They deserve to be on a Minikin. 

My 3 Avo24's will all reside on Minikins when to other 2 get here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Should also mention an honorable thank you to you @Spydro because my mind has been changed to have a dedicated mod per atty.
Seems logical and I never thought of this until you mentioned it.

Feeling a bit glum because I bought 2 aio's to PIF (and 90ml of juice per aio) when I should have used that towards another mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Christos said:


> Should also mention an honorable thank you to you @Spydro because my mind has been changed to have a dedicated mod per atty.
> Seems logical and I never thought of this until you mentioned it.
> 
> Feeling a bit glum because I bought 2 aio's to PIF when I should have used that towards another mod.


Bud do u have anyone in mind that you looking to pif an AIO to? In another thread I asked if anyone has a mod to pif for my wife?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

kyle_redbull said:


> Bud do u have anyone in mind that you looking to pif an AIO to? In another thread I asked if anyone has a mod to pif for my wife?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry man, the aio's already have homes.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Christos said:


> Sorry man, the aio's already have homes.


No probs bud thanks anyway

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Should also mention an honorable thank you to you @Spydro because my mind has been changed to have a dedicated mod per atty.
> Seems logical and I never thought of this until you mentioned it.
> 
> Feeling a bit glum because I bought 2 aio's to PIF (and 90ml of juice per aio) when I should have used that towards another mod.



Thanks, just something I started doing almost from when I started vaping 3+ years ago. In part because I rotate so many different liquids when I vape 20-24 hours per day/night, in part because I build for the liquid in each different atty, and in part so the same juice was always in the same atty on the same mod. And later when the Reos took top shelf to always run the same liquid in their bottles as well. So I wanted them all to always be on-line and ready to just pick up and vape, was willing to spend the money and eat beans to have that.

FWIW the lion's share of the vape gear I've bought is no longer used, some of it for years now. That even includes some of the Reos and their bf atty's that are still considered my top gear. Just part of the path to what to me is the perfect vape I guess. A path I think we all take to some degree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All my other mods are not happy... a couple of Snow Wolf Mini's (Certainly not all but a couple of them) may go up for sale shortly along with an IPV5 and it's Pure X2 Tank... and maybe the Tarot 200W as well... just need to get over the initial infatuation of the 213 before I make any rash decisions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

@Rob Fisher, let me know if and when you want to sell off some of your stuff, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> All my other mods are not happy... a couple of Snow Wolf Mini's (Certainly not all but a couple of them) may go up for sale shortly along with an IPV5 and it's Pure X2 Tank... and maybe the Tarot 200W as well... just need to get over the initial infatuation of the 213 before I make any rash decisions!



It wouldn't break my heart to sell off around 50 mods (including maybe half my Reos), many of the atty's/tanks, some of the recent bought tanks and many other various vape related gear, tools and endless supplies. And what's left of endless collections, outdoor gear, firearms related, shop tools, wood, the Corvette, etc, etc, etc. But I hate the mechanics of selling and shipping now days (why I have so much unused gear and pay to store much of it).


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> It wouldn't break my heart to sell off around 50 mods (including maybe half my Reos), many of the atty's/tanks, some of the recent bought tanks and many other various vape related gear, tools and endless supplies. And what's left of endless collections, outdoor gear, firearms related, shop tools, wood, the Corvette, etc, etc, etc. But I hate the mechanics of selling and shipping now days (why I have so much unused gear and pay to store much of it).



Hi hear you @Spydro! The mechanics and the pain of low ballers and issues that arise after the event normally keeps me from selling stuff. But I wouldn't mind a small input to the Vape Fund after a few major purchases like the Antz Modz and Sigelei 213... but the main reason is I would rather someone use the perfectly good mods and tanks than they sit on my desk getting in the way! Luckily the stuff I want to sell are within reach of most vapers unlike some of the classics you have in your arsenal!


----------



## GreenyZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi hear you @Spydro! The mechanics and the pain of low ballers and issues that arise after the event normally keeps me from selling stuff. But I wouldn't mind a small input to the Vape Fund after a few major purchases like the Antz Modz and Sigelei 213... but the main reason is I would rather someone use the perfectly good mods and tanks than they sit on my desk getting in the way! Luckily the stuff I want to sell are within reach of most vapers unlike some of the classics you have in your arsenal!



Uncle Rob, please let me know if you are selling a Reo. I'd love to have dibs on a well looked after Reo any day of the week!!


----------



## brotiform

In for purple snow wolf mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi hear you @Spydro! The mechanics and the pain of low ballers and issues that arise after the event normally keeps me from selling stuff. But I wouldn't mind a small input to the Vape Fund after a few major purchases like the Antz Modz and Sigelei 213... but the main reason is I would rather someone use the perfectly good mods and tanks than they sit on my desk getting in the way! Luckily the stuff I want to sell are within reach of most vapers unlike some of the classics you have in your arsenal!



I have a lot of gear than most could afford, but as said neither the sell or ship thing is my thing anymore.

No doubt buying high end unicorns and prototypes that I never even used was a flaw in my thinking. In part bought to support the makers themselves that I knew personally on the side, in part in case someone who really wanted one on their forum who wasn't as fast as me when the sale first started for them, and a couple that I was the only one they were offered to by the maker. I would have sold them for my actual out of pocket, I didn't want any profit from them. Even worse was when every one of those I tried to help by buying them offered me less than what I paid for them, some even offered half of my cost. So all of them still live with me. Yes, I know all about vaping bottom dwellers. The many hundred dollar unicorns and prototypes were bad enough. But a titanium mech that was double what any other had cost because Ti and so very few of were going to be made/sold one time only. It was estimated upwards of 3000 people worldwide would be after the 89 for sale, they sold out in about a minute. I also got the lowest serial number of what would be offered to the public (a few stayed in company owner/employee hands). That was the last time I tried to help out other folks on a manufacturers forum. In the end all of those those and some of my most favored mods/atty's will probably go in my _ _ (that only you know I have "someplace") never to see the light of day again for up to maybe centuries (if ever).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

GreenyZA said:


> Uncle Rob, please let me know if you are selling a Reo. I'd love to have dibs on a well looked after Reo any day of the week!!



None at the moment... sorry @GreenyZA.


----------



## brotiform

Lemme just note here that @Rob Fisher is a great seller! Fast and friendly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder

HAHAHA @Alexander Scott I feel you! My wallet just laughs at me when I even think of buying ANYTHING! Guess I'll have to draw a Theorem on a paper, cut it out and see IF it'll hold my joos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me playing with my new authentic Petri Dripper from DotMod... also with my Cloud Blowing juice which is 90% VG and 10 Milkyway!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Clouds4Days

That combo looks amazing @Rob Fisher . such a nice setup.
You did a awesome job pairing that setup. Hope you have many happy clouds with it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Me playing with my new authentic Petri Dripper from DotMod... also with my Cloud Blowing juice which is 90% VG and 10 Milkyway!
> View attachment 55226
> View attachment 55227
> View attachment 55228
> View attachment 55229



Another matchy-matchy mod. Looks great. 90/10... getting closer to my kind of vape.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Another matchy-matchy mod. Looks great. 90/10... getting closer to my kind of vape.



It's taking a little getting used to @Spydro... but I'm finally getting this dripping story... and I had my best finish in a cloud compo on the weekend coming in 4th... which is not bad coming from a Divo on a REO man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> It's taking a little getting used to @Spydro... but I'm finally getting this dripping story... and I had my best finish in a cloud compo on the weekend coming in 4th... which is not bad coming from a Divo on a REO man.



Not a cloud chaser in the sense I'd never enter a competition, let alone with just a Divo/Reo around this town with the gear they use. But if you are a flavor chaser and use or make your own VG flavor extracts like I do so you can run 100%, you don't need PG to carry the flavor. The massive clouds of flavor saturated vapor I get suits me just fine.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Not a cloud chaser in the sense I'd never enter a competition, let alone with just a Divo/Reo around this town with the gear they use. But if you are a flavor chaser and use or make your own VG flavor extracts like I do so you can run 100%, you don't need PG to carry the flavor. The massive clouds of flavor saturated vapor I get suits me just fine.



And I discovered that almost pure VG has a coconut flavour on it's own...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> And I discovered that almost pure VG has a coconut flavour on it's own...



I don't notice that because I don't vape VG without flavor additives. But it does add a little sweetness that in some of my DIY that I don't want sweetness in I knock it out with other additives. Probably why I normally don't do much fruits, desserts, bakery, candy, etc... too sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> It's taking a little getting used to @Spydro... but I'm finally getting this dripping story... and I had my best finish in a cloud compo on the weekend coming in 4th... which is not bad coming from a Divo on a REO man.


Saw you post on FB... Dripping is rad because the comfort and temp are best controlled by how one inhales. Sharper for cooler slower for hotter. Best form of TC is good air flow and strong lungs. More intuitive than messing with wire and settings... 

I think you will take to dripping. It didnt grab me till I got authentic either. Those thin little clones get hot and dont feel nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

That really looks like a winner 
great color coding which is in my book 
great clouds and if I had to blow that in my study all day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR97 - The Pico and some Ramblings!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> RR97 - The Pico and some Ramblings!



I also found the flavour to be muted.
Decent cloud production! 
Nothing comes close to beating the Uwell with stock coils IMHO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I also found the flavour to be muted.
> Decent cloud production!
> Nothing comes close to beating the Uwell with stock coils IMHO.



It improves when you fire it at 55 watts... just found that out...


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> It improves when you fire it at 55 watts... just found that out...


I get a slight taste at 55W. It isnt burnt but a plasticy kind of taste. Is this normal for ceramics?

Edit: I think i should take the coil up to 100W in increments as its rated as max 100W.


----------



## Silent Echo

Nice one Rob. Its clear to see you're happy with the AntzModz and Petri setup, becasue of the giggles you give off every time you take a puff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I get a slight taste at 55W. It isnt burnt but a plasticy kind of taste. Is this normal for ceramics?
> 
> Edit: I think i should take the coil up to 100W in increments as its rated as max 100W.



Yes I got that at 60 watts and dialed back... cCell's rule!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lol uncle Rob u clearly loving the cloud blowing from the petri and antz mod thanks for the informative review once again 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil

that Petri in love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Another great vid @Rob Fisher. Back to basics... giggle dripping in style on The Ant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Another great vid @Rob Fisher. Back to basics... giggle dripping in style on The Ant.


How are the noisy crickets treating you?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> How are the noisy crickets treating you?



The only noisy crickets I am involved with are the ones that dig holes in my grass outside!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> How are the noisy crickets treating you?



They're not yet. The 8 batts I have coming for them are not due here until tomorrow, which means I won't pick them up at my mail place until the wee hours of tomorrow night at the earliest. The Fat Daddy Safety Upgrade Kits are due here tomorrow as well, so I'll probably use them for the first go as well since it will be with Avo22's that are somewhat borderline on the Noisy Crickets. I don't even have tracking numbers for the Petri V2 or Trinity Competition Cap for it yet. The Petri is suppose to be here Friday although not confirmed yet. With this being a holiday weekend coming up there could be delays getting the Trinity (they have never impressed me as being prompt about anything). I also have another order coming, but not until next week sometime (another buy from brother Rob's reviews that'll show up on this thread eventually). 

However, the second Gemini Sub Ohm tank bought on 5/12 that I was suppose to get 5/14 is still not even shipped to me yet from the worst lying vendor I have ever bought from on Ebay in the almost 19 years I have used it. Yesterday the owner lost 10#'s of butt meat when I called him again. No word yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Spydro said:


> They're not yet. The 8 batts I have coming for them are not due here until tomorrow, which means I won't pick them up at my mail place until the wee hours of tomorrow night at the earliest. The Fat Daddy Safety Upgrade Kits are due here tomorrow as well, so I'll probably use them for the first go as well since it will be with Avo22's that are somewhat borderline on the Noisy Crickets. I don't even have tracking numbers for the Petri V2 or Trinity Competition Cap for it yet. The Petri is suppose to be here Friday although not confirmed yet. With this being a holiday weekend coming up there could be delays getting the Trinity (they have never impressed me as being prompt about anything). I also have another order coming, but not until next week sometime (another buy from brother Rob's reviews that'll show up on this thread eventually).
> 
> However, the second Gemini Sub Ohm tank bought on 5/12 that I was suppose to get 5/14 is still not even shipped to me yet from the worst lying vendor I have ever bought from on Ebay in the almost 19 years I have used it. Yesterday the owner lost 10#'s of butt meat when I called him again. No word yet.


I will send you my Gemini for FREE. Not a fan. Whatever I cant sell tank wise I am giving away. Aside from the Unlimited which is the tank the Avo wishes it was. But yeah only tank I am keeping. U want the Gemini you can have it. It is still whimpering from the Griffin showdown lol.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> I will send you my Gemini for FREE. Not a fan. Whatever I cant sell tank wise I am giving away. Aside from the Unlimited which is the tank the Avo wishes it was. But yeah only tank I am keeping. U want the Gemini you can have it. It is still whimpering from the Griffin showdown lol.


Hey bud I wouldn't mind that Gemini please bud?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

kyle_redbull said:


> Hey bud I wouldn't mind that Gemini please bud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No problemo. It can drink up your juice at the rate of 20000 wtf's per minute instead hehehehe... we talk in PM bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kyle_redbull

Lord Vetinari said:


> No problemo. It can drink up your juice at the rate of 20000 wtf's per minute instead hehehehe... we talk in PM bro


Most sub ohm tanks do this I don't mind as I have not delved yet into dripping etc 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nice review @Rob Fisher .
I didnt know melo 3 took ccell coils.
How would you compare the melo 3 with ccels vs the gemini with ccels.

I need to order another pico since my wife just stole mine and was wondering if it would be worth getting it with the melo tank or alone and chucking a serpent mini on it.

By the way uncle Rob you were right the serpent mini is a amazing little thing.
Ive decided to hang in there for a while on the 213.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice review @Rob Fisher .
> I didnt know melo 3 took ccell coils.
> How would you compare the melo 3 with ccels vs the gemini with ccels.
> 
> I need to order another pico since my wife just stole mine and was wondering if it would be worth getting it with the melo tank or alone and chucking a serpent mini on it.
> 
> By the way uncle Rob you were right the serpent mini is a amazing little thing.
> Ive decided to hang in there for a while on the 213.



I am really impressed with the Pico and Melo 3... the Melo 3 with the cCell is just as good as a vape on the Target and Gemini. I just wish the tank was bigger because I have refilled 6 times today! No airlocks and no leaks... it's a gem!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I still favour the Gemini because of the better airflow... but I have the new Vaporesso tank ORC in bound...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I still favour the Gemini because of the better airflow... but I have the new Vaporesso tank ORC in bound...



Interesting, i have not heard of this tank. Will take a look. Is it also a ccell tank?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Interesting, i have not heard of this tank. Will take a look. Is it also a ccell tank?



Yes it is another cCell coiled tank... it's Vaporesso's newest tank... just been released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> RR97 - The Pico and some Ramblings!




Superb ramblings @Rob Fisher 
That Petri/AntZmodz looks the business!

As for VapeCon, it is going to be epic indeed!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


>




No interest in any of the new tanks reviewed, but I do love watching your video so much. Thanks for doing them pard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


>




@Rob Fisher I thought something was weird with this vid...suddenly you are left handed, kittie boxes have moved to the other side of the room and you unscrewing the tank in a clockwise direction 

Then I realised the footage is flipped horizontally  messing with us intentionally?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> @Rob Fisher I thought something was weird with this vid...suddenly you are left handed, kittie boxes have moved to the other side of the room and you unscrewing the tank in a clockwise direction
> 
> Then I realised the footage is flipped horizontally  messing with us intentionally?



Hehehe... no I had an issue... I installed my new GoPro and the software buggered up my Web Cam... eventually I found a fix on Google and nuked a few DLL's but in the process I had to reinstall my Cam software... and I forgot to click the box that switches the screen! Good to see someone noticed I have become left handed and all the caps screwed off the wrong way!


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... no I had an issue... I installed my new GoPro and the software buggered up my Web Cam... eventually I found a fix on Google and nuked a few DLL's but in the process I had to reinstall my Cam software... and I forgot to click the box that switches the screen! Good to see someone noticed I have become left handed and all the caps screwed off the wrong way!


And here I though you thought like me and had 2 desks and 2 chairs and 2 workstations. 
The 2 chairs cost me a small fortune, each chair costing more than my lounge suite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Nice review uncle @Rob Fisher another great review. Protank looks interesting. And ccells do rock.

I tried this week for the first time xxx on the ccell and wow... 
xxx tastes really diffrent on a ccell (in a good way)
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## WARMACHINE

Great vid as usual !!! I have been playing around with Kanger's ceramic offerings, and I have to say for my palate, I reckon the the toptank with ceramic is better than my target setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Such a thick jacket on but such a short pair of shorts  Very cute cat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

WARMACHINE said:


> Great vid as usual !!! I have been playing around with Kanger's ceramic offerings, and I have to say for my palate, I reckon the the toptank with ceramic is better than my target setup.



Really? Glad it works for you... I am keeping my ProTank 4 and will keep testing... but nothing comes close for me with a cCell in the Melo III Mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


>




Great update as usual brother. You have been the light that helped all of us find our way with the ceramic snafu's, thanks. 

Agree on the bottom line for the ceramic coils and tanks from my personal experiences (with those I've tried anyway). The .9Ω Vaporazzhole coils and Melo III tanks are the top of the heap for my use. I have no is reason to look any further for ceramic coils or other tanks for them. There has also been zero issues with the 3 Target tanks I started with, but I like the 4 Melo III Mini's and a Melo III better than them (no airlock issues with my Melo III, in fact no airlock issues with any of my tanks, ever). All 5 Melo tanks are kept on line, with the Targets as backups for the .9Ω cCell's; all 5 of the Avo's are always online, but all the Gemini and Cerabus tanks (and the Theojunk) are off line. I have a Serpent Mini due this week that I expect will be another winner for me. I like tanks I can do my own builds in far more than those I have to use store bought coils in, including the ceramic coils. The Avo's flavor with my builds in them at least equals what the .9Ω cCells give, is way better in some with the liquids they run. They are far more versatile for my uses by being able to match the build to the liquid itself instead of being locked into the low max limit you can push the .9Ω cCell's to. 

Their mods... thanks to your guidance the 3 Snow Wolf Mini's, the Minikin VGOD and Minikin V1.5, 3 Pico's and a Sig213 will remain on line (the Noisy Crickets/safety kits most likely not). My top choices from them... for dual series 18650 it goes to the Minikin's, single 18650 goes to the Pico's. IMO the Pico/Melo III Mini kit has to be one of the best combo deals being offered, price wise and gear wise. They run the .9Ω ceramic coils in style, they run my Avo22's in high style, will run the Serpent Mini(s) as well if I like the tank. Might be more Pico's in my future... they have some new colors/finishes available, more Melo tanks (maybe more Serpent Mini's as well?).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sig 213, Pico, Minikin, Snow Wolf Mini with Melo III Mini's and Target Tanks as back up = Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

To clarify, I don't have any issues with the Snow Wolf Mini's or Sig213... just like the Pico's and Minikin more than them for my uses.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher nice video - summed up the ceramics very well. 
Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wonderful video @Rob Fisher !
It really helps to get a roundup of the tanks and hear the bottom line from your experiences!
Thanks for all the efforts
Always fun to watch

I need a Pico kit and some good cCell coils now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I need a Pico kit and some good cCell coils now



Indeed you do Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Have to update what I said above... the Sig213 has found its place in my daily rotations, near the top. With an Avo24mm running preheat it's becoming a front runner in my TC mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Have to update what I said above... the Sig213 has found its place in my daily rotations, near the top. With an Avo24mm running preheat it's becoming a front runner in my TC mods.
> 
> View attachment 58997



I can identify with that... the preheat is a nifty addition. Despite Sigelei's marketing cock-up of note it's still an awesome mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob's Ramblings episode 100 is coming up and we have some great giveaways... so be sure to subscribe to my channel as only subscribers will be eligible to win... link at the bottom of this post...

Here are some pics of some of the prizes!

Foggs Famous Sauce range from @Sir Vape 



Selection of popular Vapour Mountain Juices @Oupa 



Weiner Vapes newest Juice! @Rooigevaar 



https://www.youtube.com/RobFisherSA

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Rob's Ramblings episode 100 is coming up and we have some great giveaways... so be sure to subscribe to my channel as only subscribers will be eligible to win... link at the bottom of this post...
> 
> Here are some pics of some of the prizes!
> 
> Foggs Famous Sauce range from @Sir Vape
> View attachment 59211
> 
> 
> Selection of popular Vapour Mountain Juices @Oupa
> View attachment 59212
> 
> 
> Weiner Vapes newest Juice! @Rooigevaar
> View attachment 59213
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/RobFisherSA


Ooh lovely can't wait. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sub Ohm T-Shirt from @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And always @Paulie doesn't mess around and we have a ton of Paulie's Juice in the mix!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the big prize worth over R3,500....


https://www.youtube.com/RobFisherSA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey

Is subscribing the only requirement to enter?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jakey said:


> Is subscribing the only requirement to enter?



For Lucky draws yes but there will be a question for the main prize.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> And the big prize worth over R3,500....
> View attachment 59216
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/RobFisherSA


That looks like a Reo 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Another informative vid, thanks Rob ! Cannot believe you are almost 100 Vids strong !

Keep it up !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Switchy

I think I deserve a detectives badge just for finding you on Youtube @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Switchy said:


> I think I deserve a detectives badge just for finding you on Youtube @Rob Fisher



Or I could give you a Goose Badge for not clicking on the links in the posts above... 

https://www.youtube.com/RobFisherSA

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Switchy

Haha yeah you can do that, BUT, I am at work and Youtube is blocked, had to search it on my phone...

And for some reason I can't get onto this forum in my browser on my phone...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> For Lucky draws yes but there will be a question for the main prize.



I will disqualify myself for the main prize brother Rob.  But you're going to make someone very happy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> I will disqualify myself for the main prize brother Rob.  But you're going to make someone very happy.



Its fine if you win @Spydro you can just pass the prizes this way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> Its fine if you win @Spydro you can just pass the prizes this way



Nice try C4D (folks on this side of the pond are not included in SA contests/giveaways). 

It was just my way of saying it is a really, really, really good prize so more folks would subscribe to Rob's great vids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

More prizes arriving for the 100th episode! Thank you Vape King! @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

Stainless Steel Target Pro Tank and 100ml of Asteroid!



Don't forget to subscribe to https://www.youtube.com/RobFisherSA to win!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Switchy

when is the episode going live Rob?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Switchy said:


> when is the episode going live Rob?



A couple of days... just building up stuff to say.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Ohhhhh looks like the unicorn brass reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Switchy

You could always do a video on your cats. By the way @Rob Fisher , my fiance loves the portraits of the cats that are always visible in the videos.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Switchy said:


> You could always do a video on your cats. By the way @Rob Fisher , my fiance loves the portraits of the cats that are always visible in the videos.



Hehehe... Baby Choo loves starring in the video's...


----------



## Stosta

Looking forward to it! Should do a comparison of what you were talking about in your first episode, and where we have come since then!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal

Excellent stuff Dr. Rob, and big thumbs up to vendors. After reading some of the posts on a recent thread I sincerely hope the mystery prize is not a Twisp...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another class prize just arrived for the 100th episode giveaway! Two beautiful drip tips from @hands! Thanks Jacques! You rock!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Can't wait for this episode!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Omw! That must be a BF mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The main prize revealed... Rare REO Mini Brass, Hornet Atty, Hands Drip Tip, Hands Amber fire button, 14500 battery, some spare bottles and tubes.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 21 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> The main prize revealed... Rare REO Mini Brass, Hornet Atty, Hands Drip Tip, Hands Amber fire button, 2 x 18350 batteries, some spare bottles and tubes.
> View attachment 59422
> View attachment 59423
> View attachment 59424


I knew I recognised the reo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## morras

Jissie man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i want to need to be a winner !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> The main prize revealed... Rare REO Mini Brass, Hornet Atty, Hands Drip Tip, Hands Amber fire button, 2 x 18350 batteries, some spare bottles and tubes.
> View attachment 59422
> View attachment 59423
> View attachment 59424



Figured you have to let the cat out of the bag brother after the . 
Gonna need a hammer to get those 350's in it though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Figured you have to let the cat out of the bag brother after the .
> Gonna need a hammer to get those 350's in it though.



Oh ya....  Will take pics with the real batteries!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is the picture of the battery that will fit in the Brass REO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

That would look fanastically awesomessly granduriously perfectossly in my hand with brass watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> Another class prize just arrived for the 100th episode giveaway! Two beautiful drip tips from @hands! Thanks Jacques! You rock!
> View attachment 59409


Me thinks I deserve to have some @hands drip tips of my own seeing that we share the same name Lol chicken dinner prizes uncle Rob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> The main prize revealed... Rare REO Mini Brass, Hornet Atty, Hands Drip Tip, Hands Amber fire button, 2 x 18350 batteries, some spare bottles and tubes.
> View attachment 59422
> View attachment 59423
> View attachment 59424


What a epic grand prize I so want a Reo. It's prudy 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali

Reo reo!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

Would really be stoked to win that Paulie's bundle. Subscribed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;)

Only thing I can hope for is who ever is the lucky one to win that beautiful brass REO is a true REO fanatic. Wouldn't want that awesome peace of craftmanship going to waist.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> The main prize revealed... Rare REO Mini Brass, Hornet Atty, Hands Drip Tip, Hands Amber fire button, 2 x 18350 batteries, some spare bottles and tubes.
> View attachment 59422
> View attachment 59423
> View attachment 59424

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I'm sorry guys, IMHO the brass reo is not to be vaped but rather to be put on display and polished once a month.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Winner winner chicken dinner that's what this is @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

moolies86 said:


> Me thinks I deserve to have some @hands drip tips of my own seeing that we share the same name Lol chicken dinner prizes uncle Rob





brotiform said:


> Would really be stoked to win that Paulie's bundle. Subscribed



The two prizes that caught my eye the most even though I'm not in the running. Would also love to have some @hands DT's, and love the @Paulie liquids I am fortunate to be vaping some of at the moment.

The Brass Reo some lucky soul will win is a great little mod... and paired with a Hornet/custom DT will be even better. The Brass Mini 1.0's are among the smallest yet are the heaviest Reo's ever made.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## jifjifjif

This is really cool. Thanks, Sir. Congrats in advance to all the lucky winners!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Can't believe it's episode 100 
Congrats @Rob Fisher 
That is an epic milestone!!

Thanks for all the effort you put into these vids and for all the fun and humour that goes with it. 

Can't wait to watch the 100th episode

Super prizes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds

Can't wait to win this beauty from you❤

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Anticipation....


----------



## Silver

*The suspense.....*

Now i dont have to be on the receiving end of these chirps....
Haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## brotiform

Anticipation runs high  Can't wait for this episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , we are all waiting and very excited....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Oooh.....that brass Reo.....subscribed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen

Congrats @Rob Fisher on your 100th episode!!!
Your efforts at growing the vape fraternity in good old SA are to be commended.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher - without your ramblings many of us would be at a loss what to try next
While we don't all like the same things - it gives us a roadmap of what to look for
And looking at the roadmap you portray is always fun

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal

Hey Dr. Rob,
That brass reo is so beautiful you may be inviting some unscrupulous burglar type person to steal it. If you would like me to look after it for you I would be happy to help.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Poppie

@Rob Fisher I just love to look and listen to Robs ramblings

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Migs here is Robs Ramblings. 
Awesome place to discover whats new and whats good and whats not.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Migs

Subscribed, loved the ceramic wars, damn that reo tho, would love a piece like that to show off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 27


----------



## Switchy

I like the throwback you did uncle Rob, seeing as I am still going through the episodes and I'm only at around 41...

I watched so closely waiting for clues on the comp question!!!!

Hahaha spin the lucky wheel !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Rob Fisher said:


>



Congratulations on episode 100, enjoyed watching

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Congrats Rob on The 100! Always enjoyable and long may it continue. PS. When do we get to meet the hottie behind the voice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


>



Congrats Uncle Rob for your 100th episode. Thank you for taking us on this epic journey with yourself. Thank you from bring this competition to us and some goes to the vendors. That brass Reo Mini just wow.... I'm in love. Love your circle blowing trick it was epic  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> Congrats Rob on The 100! Always enjoyable and long may it continue. PS. When do we get to meet the hottie behind the voice?



One is in the UK... and the other one is a new voice over artist in JHB... me first...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Can't wait to watch this tonight Rob! Congratulations!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Congrats Rob, were you getting all emotional on us at 11:50 ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the 100th episode @Rob Fisher !!!
What a journey, what an experience
And thanks for all the insight, fun and humour you have given us all with your vids!
Epic

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Congratulations @Rob Fisher on 100 episodes . Thanks for all the hard work, expense and dedication to vaping so the community can be at least be that more informed in this very fast changing hobby & interest we all partake in.

Thanks & well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Congrats MR Fisher, 100 episodes and a mention for our Durbanite @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mc_zamo

Congrads sir @Rob Fisher , true legend in the vaping community!! Big ups and all the best for the future. Keep doing wat you doing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo

Congrats @Rob Fisher. This is something to be proud of! Great videos as always and thank you and the vendors for the awesome give aways!


----------



## RiaanRed

Well Done Unckle @Rob Fisher. For some reason when I watch your videos it calms me down... Love your work!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Congrats on your 100th and good luck to all your subscribers, may those prizes find a good home. Those 100 RR went by fast and i hope there will be many many more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Well done on hitting episode 100 uncle @Rob Fisher .
You right sometimes it feels like we been vaping for ages and its only be a short while.
Cheers uncle Rob and heres to the next 100 episodes...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

*Congrats* *@Rob Fisher*
*on your *





*Episode *

*



*

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Happy hundredth Epi Rob!!! That's a hell of a milestone... Congratulations and thanks for all the amazing shows!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Happy centenary episode @Rob Fisher!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Congratulations uncle @Rob Fisher or should I say owner of porqupine Vape co  great episode hahaha hope theres going to be a Rob's lounge section at Vape con ,

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Congrats Rob on 100 episodes of awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

So when is Porcupine Vape going to open their retail store Rob?!?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> So when is Porcupine Vape going to open their retail store Rob?!?!



Never... after being retired for a few years I could think of nothing worse than being tied to a shop 24/7...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Never... after being retired for a few years I could think of nothing worse than being tied to a shop 24/7...


That's why we have minions!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77

Congrats @Rob Fisher, havent been able to watch all 100  but have watched many of them. Hope you still enjoying the juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88

Congratulations uncle @Rob Fisher on your 100th episode. Always nice to be with you lol. Also very good to watch and learn from. 

Here's to many many more. 

Have subscribed to the YouTube channel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome episode @Rob Fisher. Good luck to the entries!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

Congratulations @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes

Congrats on making it to 100.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05

Rob Fisher said:


> Never... after being retired for a few years I could think of nothing worse than being tied to a shop 24/7...




But you already have more stock of devices then most retail stores, you could sell from home 

Congrats on episode 100

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Congrats on 100 episodes! My main source of information and FOMO!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Robert Howes

Totally awesome Rob, 100 and counting, well done and i am looking forward to the next 100.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ernest

Christos said:


> I'm sorry guys, IMHO the brass reo is not to be vaped but rather to be put on display and polished once a month.



Can never let a Reo go unused like that. It should be vaped at least once before it is polished and put on display.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Ernest said:


> Can never let a Reo go unused like that. It should be vaped at least once before it is polished and put on display.


Ok. But only 1 bottle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm off to Kimberly for a week to visit some relations that are not too well so I will be pretty scarce for the next week... the prize draw will happen when I get back!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to Kimberly for a week to visit some relations that are not too well so I will be pretty scarce for the next week... the prize draw will happen when I get back!
> View attachment 60867
> View attachment 60868



If you want uncle Rob i will look after the brass Reo while you gone. I cant guarantee though my address will be the same when you get back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher it gets quite fresh at night so pack your Alaska jacket

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to Kimberly for a week to visit some relations that are not too well so I will be pretty scarce for the next week... the prize draw will happen when I get back!
> View attachment 60867
> View attachment 60868


Safe travels and good luck with the visit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> If you want uncle Rob i will look after the brass Reo while you gone. I cant guarantee though my address will be the same when you get back



Thanks for the offer @Clouds4Days but I think Baby Choo will keep and eye on the mods while I'm away.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to Kimberly for a week to visit some relations that are not too well so I will be pretty scarce for the next week... the prize draw will happen when I get back!
> View attachment 60867
> View attachment 60868



Best wishes for a safe trip with a positive outcome brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


>



Congrats on 100 Rob!! You are a legend! and I am super proud of what you have achieved and also you have helped so many people including myself through this Epic Journey!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform

Safe travels @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The entries for the Rob's Ramblings 100th episode competition has now closed... I'm busy trying to extract all my subscribers into a list to do the Random draws... 

​

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Nico_gti

Congrats again on the 100 episodes Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Many thanks to these fine Vendors who donated prizes! Your support always is really appreciated!


@Rooigevaar - Weiner Vape
@Sir Vape and @BigGuy - Sir Vape
@Paulie - Paulies
@hands - Hands Customs
@Oupa - Vapour Mountain
@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - Vape King

1st Draw



2nd Draw



3rd Draw



4th Draw



5th Draw



6th Draw



7th Draw



8th Draw

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Many thanks to these fine Vendors who donated prizes! Your support always is really appreciated!
> View attachment 61892
> 
> @Rooigevaar - Weiner Vape
> @Sir Vape and @BigGuy - Sir Vape
> @Paulie - Paulies
> @hands - Hands Customs
> @Oupa - Vapour Mountain
> @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - Vape King
> 
> 1st Draw
> View attachment 61882
> 
> 
> 2nd Draw
> View attachment 61883
> 
> 
> 3rd Draw
> View attachment 61884
> 
> 
> 4th Draw
> View attachment 61885
> 
> 
> 5th Draw
> View attachment 61886
> 
> 
> 6th Draw
> View attachment 61887
> 
> 
> 7th Draw
> View attachment 61888
> 
> 
> 8th Draw
> View attachment 61889


Looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan

YAY!!! Cant wait. I never win anything but lets see, maybe its my lucky day


----------



## brotiform

Wow , cannot wait for this draw


----------



## Schnappie

Awesome draw!!!


----------



## Imtiaaz

HOW DO I ENTER THIS DRAW?????hehe


----------



## PsiSan

@Imtiaaz subscribe to Robs youtube channel


----------



## Nico_gti

Imtiaaz said:


> HOW DO I ENTER THIS DRAW?????hehe


I thini the draw has closed already


----------



## Imtiaaz

PsiSan said:


> @Imtiaaz subscribe to Robs youtube channel



IM ON IT!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Competition entries are closed I'm afraid...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan

Oh nooooes @Imtiaaz, better sub and watch for the next one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Imtiaaz said:


> HOW DO I ENTER THIS DRAW?????hehe





Rob Fisher said:


> Competition entries are closed I'm afraid...
> View attachment 61893


----------



## Imtiaaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Competition entries are closed I'm afraid...
> View attachment 61893



 sniff sniff


----------



## Imtiaaz

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 61894



Will sub and hopefully enter the next one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz

Imtiaaz said:


> sniff sniff


That will teach you to play Pokemon Go instead of lurking on the forum.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Willyza

Nice prizes WoW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PsiSan

The suspense is killing me

Reactions: Can relate 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Hope I win a prize, need some good news after the day I had

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## PsiSan

@Sickboy77, may the odds be in your favor bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Thanks bud, with this weather my lg 3d surround sound blew in power surge 
So bleak


----------



## PsiSan

I that luck is just terrible. Hope you got some insurance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform

@Rob Fisher is holding us in suspense

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Frikkie6000

@brotiform sooooooo much suspense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have managed to extract all the subscriber info from YouTube... will do the draw later today...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## PsiSan

Just a I see the notification I get all excited , looks like we will have to wait longer hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brotiform

PsiSan said:


> Just a I see the notification I get all excited , looks like we will have to wait longer hahaha



Quoting you so you get another notification

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PsiSan

This trickery, nooooo!!! Dont know if I should laugh or cry lololo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mozia

Rob Fisher said:


> I have managed to extract all the subscriber info from YouTube... will do the draw later today...



Awesome news, That's really some nice draws Rob, good on you


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Cant believe I only now discovered your youtube channel, anyway, Subscribed and will be spending some time over there.

Keep up the good work

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Awesome Rob, Good luck peeps!


----------



## Cruzz_33

Oohh can't wait Rob !!


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Silent Echo

Awesome give-aways @Rob Fisher! Well done to the winners!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed

Congratulations to all the winner! Awesome competition @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Frikkie6000

Well done guys !!


----------



## brotiform

My name didn't come up in the randomizer list at all  @Rob Fisher 

Nonetheless congrats to all the winners , great prizes and great comp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Congrats to all the winners 

Nice one @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Congrats to all the winners !


----------



## NaZa05

Yay I won something. Congrats to all the other winners and thanks again to @Rob Fisher for the awesome competition and the great work you do for this community

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PsiSan

Congratz to all the winners!!


----------



## dewald.kotze

brotiform said:


> My name didn't come up in the randomizer list at all



snap. but thats seems to be my luck with these draws haha. 

congrats all that won.


----------



## Mozia

Congratulations to all winners!!! Enjoy. Thanks for the excitement @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nico_gti

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Awesome giveaway comp.
Congrats to all winners, especially the Winner of the awesome Reo


----------



## Schnappie

With green tears in my eyes... I salute all of the winners! What a priviledge to become a Reonaut without spending a cent. Big ups to @Rob Fisher and the co sponsors for this amazing draw!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Schnappie said:


> With green tears in my eyes... I salute all of the winners! What a priviledge to become a Reonaut without spending a cent. Big ups to @Rob Fisher and the co sponsors for this amazing draw!!!


Well done..well done!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Cobrali said:


> Well done..well done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Ah i see my post was a bit misleading, those green tears were tears of envy, i didnt win anything

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes

Congrats to all winners!


----------



## Cobrali

Schnappie said:


> Ah i see my post was a bit misleading, those green tears were tears of envy, i didnt win anything


Eish.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza

Well Done All
and Congrats to the Winners 

and Thanks to @Rob Fisher for the compo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

If Koos Roos doesn't get back to you on the brass reo, then holla at me ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> If Koos Roos doesn't get back to you on the brass reo, then holla at me ️



Hehehehe... I just got word from @kimbo that Koos Roos is none other than our Drip Tip magician @hands! His internet is down! Congrats Jacques!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

Whoop whoop!
I won some Paulies!
Thank you oom Rob and @Paulie , I am so excited. This is unbelievable. And it's my birthday on saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time is running out to claim the prizes from RR100! Three prizes not yet claimed! 



Names in yellow are claimed and on thier way to the winners via The Courier Guy! Prizes not claimed by *Friday the 5th August 2016* will go into a redraw!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## PsiSan

Come on lucky draw nr 2

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Rob Fisher said:


> Time is running out to claim the prizes from RR100! Three prizes not yet claimed!
> View attachment 62395
> 
> 
> Names in yellow are claimed and on thier way to the winners via The Courier Guy! Prizes not claimed by *Friday the 5th August 2016* will go into a redraw!
> View attachment 62396


Huh, Ok - well, I'll claim it them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlie Fripp

Rob Fisher said:


> Time is running out to claim the prizes from RR100! Three prizes not yet claimed!
> View attachment 62395
> 
> 
> Names in yellow are claimed and on thier way to the winners via The Courier Guy! Prizes not claimed by *Friday the 5th August 2016* will go into a redraw!
> View attachment 62396


@Rob Fisher What do you need? A courier address?


----------



## Willyza

PsiSan said:


> Come on lucky draw nr 2



Hear Hear and why wait till Friday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Charlie Fripp said:


> @Rob Fisher What do you need? A courier address?



Parcel on it's way!


----------



## Rob Fisher

All but one prize left to be claimed!


----------



## PsiSan

Oh nooooooo


----------



## Stosta

Sometimes my friends call me Chad K

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kyle_redbull

Let there be a lucky draw number 2 please 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaZa05

While some are yet to claim their prize I'm already 3/4 finished with the bottle of East . @Rob Fisher I think the bottle had a hole in it somewhere. Once I'm finished with it we can take it up with the supplier to replace it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10


----------



## kimbo

Happy to see you like the DNA 200 Squonker


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> Happy to see you like the DNA 200 Squonker



@kimbo it's EPIC! Not crazy about the atty it came with but with a Petri on top it's "not well as bosoms"!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Added info on the Mage RTA review...

The top fill cap is a son of a bi&^%$ch to get off and you have to use a pair of pliers to get it loose to refill. Fail.

When you fill a second time make sure you close the airflow. Fail.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The final RR100 prize winner claimed his prize just in time. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie

Lucky...


----------



## PsiSan

oh nooooo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just sitting here after my office had a spring clean while I was out and about... replaced my keyboard and mouse with a new set... the keyboard had one too many liquid spills and the rat was behaving badly... both the current REO's in operation have full bottles, new wicks and fresh batteries... the Minikin has a clean Melo 3 Mini tank on top with a fresh 0.6Ω cCell with the black O-Rings and big juice holes... it's full of XXX... Richard Clayderman is playing soft piano music in the background... Mandy just brought me a fresh cup of coffee... all my 18650's are fully charged... VapeCon is so close...

Life is good... all I need are some new products to review but there are none currently that excite me enough to shell out some cash for... Seeya all at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Kaizer

Rob Fisher said:


> Just sitting here after my office had a spring clean while I was out and about... replaced my keyboard and mouse with a new set... the keyboard had one too many liquid spills and the rat was behaving badly... both the current REO's in operation have full bottles, new wicks and fresh batteries... the Minikin has a clean Melo 3 Mini tank on top with a fresh 0.6Ω cCell with the black O-Rings and big juice holes... it's full of XXX... Richard Clayderman is playing soft piano music in the background... Mandy just brought me a fresh cup of coffee... all my 18650's are fully charged... VapeCon is so close...
> 
> Life is good... all I need are some new products to review but there are none currently that excite me enough to shell out some cash for... Seeya all at VapeCon!
> View attachment 64105

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

First world problems Rob  see ya at Vapecon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My fibre line is still down after five days of pain and anguish and I hate Telkom more that life itself... I have popped into the office to catch up a bit and hope like hell my line comes back today... but at least it give me time to pack for VapeCon Baby!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After 5 days 2 hours and 23 minutes my telkom fibre link is operational again... so frustrating... but I'm back online! But it has to be said that I had plenty of time to tidy up my Vape Cave... service my mods and tanks and now ready to get back online! ECIGSSA I missed you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Awesome , I know how grumpy I get if my connection is down ! Welcome back Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB

You flying in Rob? If so holding thumbs you actually get to fly this time !


----------



## Rob Fisher

CloudmanJHB said:


> You flying in Rob? If so holding thumbs you actually get to fly this time !



Nope not taking that chance again... driving up! 

Taking the wife and one daughter with me... they will be staying with friends in PTA while I interface with the vaping world and then the boating world on Sunday at the boat show!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

We certainly missed you, @Rob Fisher. Welcome back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

There you go @Rob Fisher as requested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## moolies86

This post was meant for Rob's lounge the beer got the better if me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

moolies86 said:


> There you go @Rob Fisher as requested

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## KyleH

Thanks for the suggestion on XXX Rob..it's amazing! And can't get over the flavour on this serpent mini 25mm. Truly insane even on single coil build!


----------



## Clouds4Days

I have the serpent mini which i love and now thanks for creating fomo for me around the 25mm uncle @Rob Fisher . 

Now i have to think of a way to convince the wife i won a prize on ecigssa

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

KyleH said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on XXX Rob..it's amazing! And can't get over the flavour on this serpent mini 25mm. Truly insane even on single coil build!



Only a pleasure @KyleH! I must say I have been so enjoying an RTA again... the Serpent Mini 25 is a damn marvellous atty!


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ooh and another thing uncle @Rob Fisher that smy 260 looks ridiculous 

On the bright side if ever your cars hand brake isnt working properly you could always use that mod as a manuel break under the tyre


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> I have the serpent mini which i love and now thanks for creating fomo for me around the 25mm uncle @Rob Fisher .
> 
> Now i have to think of a way to convince the wife i won a prize on ecigssa



So sorry @Clouds4Days but it's worth the flack if you can't convince the misses it was a prize...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Ooh and another thing uncle @Rob Fisher that smy 260 looks ridiculous
> 
> On the bright side if ever your cars hand brake isnt working properly you could always use that mod as a manuel break under the tyre



It is a really stupid mod...  who would buy this is beyond me... and I have been looking for a brick to carry around to brace my boat trailer... now thanks to your suggestion I have found one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> It is a really stupid mod...  who would buy this is beyond me... and I have been looking for a brick to carry around to brace my boat trailer... now thanks to your suggestion I have found one.



Shame gearbest probably sent for review cause they have thousands of those mods in stock and no one wants to buy them , i wonder why 

Reminds me of this...



At that rate
The next mod that comes out will have
A external battery that looks like this..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Great episode of Robs Ramblings yet again @Rob Fisher 
Just love watching and hearing your views on all the gadgets - 

Lol, loved the pic of the leaf blower you inserted after the leaf blowing break 

PS - you are right about the Serpent Mini 25. Great tank so far on my side too!

As for VapeCon 2016 - thanks for all your help and involvement behind the scenes and on the day Rob. Without that and the many many things you helped and advised on in the run up, it wouldnt have been half as good. 

Here's to hopefully more goosebumps next year

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro

I've been away mostly lately the last few weeks dealing with issues. But WOW! A plethora of your video's to catch up on brother @Rob Fisher. Not gear I am much interested in, but fun to watch as the sun came up here this morning. I really do like your videos, great medicine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Its been a while since your gorge has seen some action. I have been looking forward to your thoughts on that Wraith.
I am sure Todd would have a go at that.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Effjh

Nice review of the Wraith @Rob Fisher. I need to play with more builds on the RDA, lacking flavour for me so far and I suspect the spitback protector might be an attributing factor. I have found the bottom door closes a lot more smoothly if you hold the mod upside down and apply pressure evenly across the whole door from the top instead of pushing it in from the side.

I actually like the weight, it sits good in the hand. Overall an awesome little device, my first squonker and it's nice to have something different that works so well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Great videos @Rob Fisher 
Never easy to be negative but you always tell it like it is

I liked the video on the Wraith. Seems very nice
And the efforts you put in on the close up photos after. Just that music hurt my head a bit. Lol
Awesome stuff Rob, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KZOR

Very nice review on the wraith squonker. Enjoying mine a lot.
Just wanted to say that you mentioned a gap on the bottom latch when closed ....mine seals perfect with no gap present when closed.
Strange when I saw yours in the video.


----------



## RichJB

Every time I hear Rob's theme tune, I want to jol into Hillbrow and buy some chicken from Fontana in Highpoint at 3am, then play some Asteroids or Pac-man in the gaming shop next to the escalators. That's what I used to do when I worked at Hillbrow Record Centre in 1981. Eish, good times, and that song reminds me of that era perfectly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Every time I hear Rob's theme tune, I want to jol into Hillbrow and buy some chicken from Fontana in Highpoint at 3am, then play some Asteroids or Pac-man in the gaming shop next to the escalators. That's what I used to do when I worked at Hillbrow Record Centre in 1981. Eish, good times, and that song reminds me of that era perfectly.



And then go to Wimpy for the eat as much as you can special - and then go below road level to Exclusive Books to browse some books...

Lol @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

So glad you reviewed the Wraith @Rob Fisher ... and interesting that you thought so highly of the atomiser - I have been battling with either too little flavour or too much spitback on mine. It's still early days of rebuilding for me, but I would be very keen to learn of a good flavour build (not interested in clouds) with no, or less, juice spitting


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> So glad you reviewed the Wraith @Rob Fisher ... and interesting that you thought so highly of the atomiser - I have been battling with either too little flavour or too much spitback on mine. It's still early days of rebuilding for me, but I would be very keen to learn of a good flavour build (not interested in clouds) with no, or less, juice spitting



@Darth Vaper I got spit back when I first built it with a clapton... my current build is a Nichrome 24g dual coil with a diameter of 3mm great flavour and no spit back.


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks @Rob Fisher - any chance you could share a pic of the build so I can see positioning, wraps etc?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher - any chance you could share a pic of the build so I can see positioning, wraps etc?



Sure thing... will do... will be back in my vape cave in an hour or so....


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Darth Vaper I hope the pics help...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


>



@Rob Fisher i laughed so hard watching this video that i had to leave the bedroom and your facial expression or lack thereof..classic..this is a very gud idea if u have 1 episode reviewing chicken dinner stuff and another of kak stuff then the vape budget is stretched

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thank you @Rob Fisher - will get some 24g and try this out... what resistance is it?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Thank you @Rob Fisher - will get some 24g and try this out... what resistance is it?



It came out at 0.3Ω and I'm firing it at 45 watts.


----------



## Genosmate

Lekker vids as usual @Rob Fisher .Would you like some of my epic DIY juice for review?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Neal

RichJB said:


> Every time I hear Rob's theme tune, I want to jol into Hillbrow and buy some chicken from Fontana in Highpoint at 3am, then play some Asteroids or Pac-man in the gaming shop next to the escalators. That's what I used to do when I worked at Hillbrow Record Centre in 1981. Eish, good times, and that song reminds me of that era perfectly.



Mate, lived in Hillbrow in 1981, will guarantee our paths have crossed at record centre at some point, as I was in there 3 or 4 times a week. Hillbrow was a jol in those days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000

Great review on the Wraith. I like the idea of also being able to use it as a mod with a regular tank or rda and using the squonk bottle for carrying around extra juice. They say the bottle becomes difficult to squeeze so squonking by mistake wouldn't be a concen.

In another Youtube review the guy mentioned that the carbon fibre insert is actually a sticker and he had some peeling. Do you think this would be a concern as far as durability goes?


----------



## Rob Fisher

@M5000 I guess you could use it as a normal mod... the bottle is pretty soft but I guess when there is no juice hole the bottle of juice should be ok.

Yes it probably is a sticker... as to how durable it is is hard to say because mine is just perfect...


----------



## M5000

Thanks @Rob Fisher I'm sure if the sticker peeling is a common problem they would make sell replacement stickers or something of sort that out. The mech part of the Reo scares me so this is probably the way to go!


----------



## Rob Fisher

M5000 said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher I'm sure if the sticker peeling is a common problem they would make sell replacement stickers or something of sort that out. The mech part of the Reo scares me so this is probably the way to go!



Don't let the mech side of REO's scare you! I have had one mishap on a REO and the spring collapsed just like it is suppose to do. If you said I could only choose one device on the planet my choice would be a REO no question.... and I would try and sneak in a Serpent Mini 25 as well.


----------



## M5000

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't let the mech side of REO's scare you! I have had one mishap on a REO and the spring collapsed just like it is suppose to do. If you said I could only choose one device on the planet my choice would be a REO no question.... and I would try and sneak in a Serpent Mini 25 as well.



That's encouraging. Looks like I'll be heading down that road soon. I think I've filled and emptied my cart on the Reo site about 20 times, and the last time I missed the P67. I don't know much about the accessories and atty's but I've been reading the threads, if I miss the next one maybe I'll consider a Grand and RM2 to get started and go from there. I'll get there one day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeOn in for it's first service...  16,000km's... must be all the trips to JHB and PTA.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeOn in for it's first service...  16,000km's... must be all the trips to JHB and PTA.
> View attachment 66666


Did you drive past my office?! I'm almost certain I saw your car!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Did you drive past my office?! I'm almost certain I saw your car!



Nope... went straight down the M13 to Pinetown... like Shaggy says... Wasn't me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just when we think Spring is well and truly here we get a cold snap and out come the hoodies again! @KieranD

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Just when we think Spring is well and truly here we get a cold snap and out come the hoodies again! @KieranD
> View attachment 67007


cold snap in durbs? yoh..we 32 in jhb

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We had some much needed rain last night but Spring has once again buggered off.... it's overcast and chilly here in Durbs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> We had some much needed rain last night but Spring has once again buggered off.... it's overcast and chilly here in Durbs!
> View attachment 67046



That is great oom Rob. Wish we could get some rain in Gauteng.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Down to @Sir Vape on a Saturday morning for a bit of a Vape Meet with the Peeps and to test the 031 Juices!

The trip down was a little stressful because when it rains people go bananas and there are accidents and traffic delays... first one down Fields Hill...


and the second one just before the Pav...



Arrived safely at @Sir Vape!




As always lots of fun chatting about vaping and testing juices... then it was time for the Cloud Compo... your truly was a Judge but was very ably helped by my fellow judge and could blowing boffin @Rooigevaar!

Winner was @Imspaz 



and runner up was Joel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

This was me at @Sir Vape this morning... someone was playing with the advanced editing features on thier cell phone!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> This was me at @Sir Vape this morning... someone was playing with the advanced editing features on thier cell phone!
> View attachment 67106



Nice pic uncle @Rob Fisher 
The competition cloud chasers better beware cause i can see a new sherrif in town approaching

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Amazing pic @Rob Fisher 
And a very impressive cloud! Was that the dual coiled Serpent mini 25 ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Amazing pic @Rob Fisher
> And a very impressive cloud! Was that the dual coiled Serpent mini 25 ?



Yes indeed it was Hi Ho @Silver! You need a second Serpent Mini 25... the dual is off the charts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes indeed it was Hi Ho @Silver! You need a second Serpent Mini 25... the dual is off the charts!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I will add it to the "to order list"
Which seems to be growing faster these days than shrinking...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Akash

Great tutorial @Rob Fisher and @BigGuy.

Will really help alot of the guys not just with the serpent mini but all velocity styled decks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waine

@BigGuy - shot, I can't wait to get a black one. Now I am curious. Just when I thought I was content with my single build on the Serp 25, you guys make me want to build a duel. You are right @RobFisher, Its lekker cold here in Waterfall, 40KM West of Durban so tomorrow I will do just that: practice my duel coil builds on my desk, indoors. Love your pics BTW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine

So I just built my first duel coil on the Serpent 25. SS 24ga, 8 wraps, 0.22 Ohm. Made sure not to tuck the "bow tie" cotton too deep into the juice wells. Used UD Japanese cotton. Excellent flavor, super clouds at 35 W. It just ramps a wee bit slow. But when I get my roll of Nichrome 24 Ga, that will speed up.

Amazing!

Must get another one! It beats my Aramamizer V1 and Supreme hands down. So easy to build and wick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Super video @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the expert advice @BigGuy 
Always helpful to watch these types of videos

Now I need to try this. It has gone into the "to try" queue

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Schnappie

@Rob Fisher have you by any chance tested the ccells in the Ijust S tank? Really like the capacity of the tank hoping it doesnt have the dreaded airlick issue


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher have you by any chance tested the ccells in the Ijust S tank? Really like the capacity of the tank hoping it doesnt have the dreaded airlick issue



I bought an iJust S to test that very thing... but I tested the coil that came with it and was blown away by the airflow and it's been like that ever since... I will clean it out now and pop in a cCell to give it a test drive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

All set up and operational... put it on the Snow Wolf Mini at 30 watts while the iJust Battery is charging... but so far so good... will give it a run today and get back to you! NB the cCell wants to be really screwed in tight.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> All set up and operational... put it on the Snow Wolf Mini at 30 watts while the iJust Battery is charging... but so far so good... will give it a run today and get back to you! NB the cCell wants to be really screwed in tight.
> 
> View attachment 67747



Serious clouds uncle rob.
Lets hope the tax man doesnt start charging us for O2 ommisions 
We will be screwed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Schnappie the bubbles appearing in the tank are a good sign... giving it horns right now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Thanks a million for being on the frontline again! I think a VW mod is perfect for the ccell in the tank. Although the ijust bat should hit it at 29.4 watts fully charged!! Crossing fingers for no airlock!


----------



## incredible_hullk

Schnappie said:


> Thanks a million for being on the frontline again! I think a VW mod is perfect for the ccell in the tank. Although the ijust bat should hit it at 29.4 watts fully charged!! Crossing fingers for no airlock!


So heres a really dof thought from me...so that makes it like a mech?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Jip the ijustS bat is a mech


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hhm...cheap way of trying out if mechs are for me...now that I got my serpent 22 coming in tomorrow


----------



## Schnappie

incredible_hullk said:


> Hhm...cheap way of trying out if mechs are for me...now that I got my serpent 22 coming in tomorrow


Yip think the batts sell for R400...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


>




Thanx oom Rob, 
I think I need one of these


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


>



That cloud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


>



Thanks @Rob Fisher that more than comprehensively answers my question! Holding thumbs that the airlock doesnt become a problem. And the screwing in coil tight tip is handy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Nice video Rob. Spot on. I am loving my Pharaoh on day 2. No shortcomings whatsoever. I also used my own standard drip tip. Much better. 

I find the old IJust batteries are great for my 22mm Drippers. Will try the cell coils on my Melo2 attys. Don't really care for the old IJust 2 tanks. Too many burned out coils. Now you have got me interested in the new IJust S kit. I wonder why it's under the VW Mod section on the Sir Vape site? Is it not considered a Mech Mod? ie no variable wattage options?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Waine said:


> Nice video Rob. Spot on. I am loving my Pharaoh on day 2. No shortcomings whatsoever. I also used my own standard drip tip. Much better.
> 
> I find the old IJust batteries are great for my 22mm Drippers. Will try the cell coils on my Melo2 attys. Don't really care for the old IJust 2 tanks. Too many burned out coils. Now you have got me interested in the new IJust S kit. I wonder why it's under the VW Mod section on the Sir Vape site? Is it not considered a Mech Mod? ie no variable wattage options?



@Waine I guess it's there because it's not a conventional mech mod and has some electronics in it.


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> @Waine I guess it's there because it's not a conventional mech mod and has some electronics in it.


Think of it as a regulated mech. The mech mod experience but with safety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

Skipper you might need to send that Pharaoh to me so "i can make you a tip" then you would have a good reason to buy yourself one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> Skipper you might need to send that Pharaoh to me so "i can make you a tip" then you would have a good reason to buy yourself one



Let me know when stock arrives... I may send you a couple of tanks that need the special touch!


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> Let me know when stock arrives... I may send you a couple of tanks that need the special touch!


Some should get her tomorrow and the rest on Monday. One always has to add some extra days for those of use in the sticks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you out there that love thier Melo 3 Mini's (2ml) with cCell because the flavour is so good and the setup just works and are looking for a tank that is as trouble free but has a bigger juice capacity you can look at the iJust S Tank! I have been running it for a few days now and the flavour is as good as the Melo 3 Mini but the juice capacity is much better and so far no airlock issues...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you out there that love thier Melo 3 Mini's (2ml) with cCell because the flavour is so good and the setup just works and are looking for a tank that is as trouble free but has a bigger juice capacity you can look at the iJust S Tank! I have been running it for a few days now and the flavour is as good as the Melo 3 Mini but the juice capacity is much better and so far no airlock issues...
> View attachment 67957



Hi Oom Rob, a little advice please. 
I'm looking for a device for my Dad, to cut down on the stinkies, and I've been looking at either the Ijust S kit, or the 75w Pico kit. 

He's gonna want to MTL.

Any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Hi Oom Rob, a little advice please.
> I'm looking for a device for my Dad, to cut down on the stinkies, and I've been looking at either the Ijust S kit, or the 75w Pico kit.
> 
> He's gonna want to MTL.
> 
> Any advice?



@GerritVisagie you can forget the iJust S... it's way too airy for a new convert. The best reasonable option is the 75W Pico Kit (try get the 2ml tank). The tank is not ideal for MTL but may suffice to start... the ideal tank for a new convert is the Nautilus X.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GerritVisagie

Great. Thanx. 
I'll look for a setup that fits my budget


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

If I may chip in here and @Rob can correct me here but the Ijust S does not have a conventional airflow setting. It is basically wide open and you have to adjust it with a silicone band. So if you are looking for MTL I would go for the Pico and maybe some 0.9ohm c cells

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan

Ha @Rob replied while I was typing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Thank you gents. 
Much Appreciated 
Sorry for hijacking your tread Oom Rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

GerritVisagie said:


> Thank you gents.
> Much Appreciated
> Sorry for hijacking your tread Oom Rob



You were talking to me and my name is Rob and I was Rambling... so it was no highjack...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher
Great video as always. 
I love it when you get a surprise when you blow a big cloud and you start chuckling. Hehe

Thanks for the tip on the iJustS tank - looks good. That limited juice capacity is indeed the downfall of the Melo 3 mini. Sometimes i feel I can see the juice going down when I vape it!

By the way I noticed that the sound on the latest video was slightly offset to the video - FYI

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Day 5 with a new Vape T-Shirt... this one thanks to our mates from Wolf Pack from the USA and @Stroodlepuff! Happy Days... a US sized XXXL fits lekker!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

And once again Spring is taking a back seat... the weather in Durbs is cold and wet! But this is not a complaint... we need the rain... and it gives me a chance to wear my Squonkers Paradise Hoodie again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie

Morning @Rob Fisher .
Interestingly i noticed on my usual peak traffic journey back from Benoni to Pretoria I usually empty a full 4ml back home. But the ijustS got me home with juice to spare. So i took a syringe and behold, 5.5ml fits in there no problem. The capacity is a big plus for the thirsty ccells. Obviously like to adjust the airflow without a plastic ring but suppose they built this to be cost effective although with the topfill its a steal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

It may not look as kewl as some of the other tanks but that extra capacity and no nonsense hassle makes it a really good buy. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie

Fully agree. But only like the ccells in there. The standard coils are good and blow clouds of note but mute the flavour of my fruity juices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> Fully agree. But only like the ccells in there. The standard coils are good and blow clouds of note but mute the flavour of my fruity juices.



Whats the airflow like with the airflow ring removed? Ie full airflow. Say compared to the Melo3 Mini wide open?


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> Whats the airflow like with the airflow ring removed? Ie full airflow. Say compared to the Melo3 Mini wide open?


I would say the same if a bit more than the melo 3 fully open. But i prefer it halfway with xxx or similar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Whats the airflow like with the airflow ring removed? Ie full airflow. Say compared to the Melo3 Mini wide open?



The airflow on the iJust S is better (more open) than the Melo 3 Mini Hi Ho @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Even colder on the second day of rain... and again no complaints because we need the rain badly! The Bass fishing is improving and I may prepare the boat for a trip to Inanda dam this week to see if I can get some Great White style hits on a topwater frog! Whooo! The Vape kit that will be packed will be a REO with Tropical Ice and a HotCig R150 with a Serpent Mini 25 on top... and a bottle of XXX.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good Morning all! What a great day weather wise in Durbs... the cold, windy and wet weather has been replaced with sunny blue skies and no wind!


PS Thanks again for my T-Shirt @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> Good Morning all! What a great day weather wise in Durbs... the cold, windy and wet weather has been replaced with sunny blue skies and no wind!
> View attachment 68398
> 
> PS Thanks again for my T-Shirt @Rude Rudi


morning master...weather looks cloudy there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> morning master...weather looks cloudy there



It's only cloudy inside! Outside is stunning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

wow that looks like a beaut chief...i wanna move back

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza

Rob Fisher said:


> PS Thanks again for my T-Shirt @Rude Rudi


Can relate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza

Please pics would be nice 
a bit of reflection in the vid


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> Please pics would be nice
> a bit of reflection in the vid



Roger that!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh my gosh..that is super sexy...congrats...screaming out "im a tenderpreneur"...best seen with cognac in hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Was your wife listening in when you almost told us the cost of the mod

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> Was your wife listening in when you almost told us the cost of the mod



Hehehe... someone was close by... R4,400 is the figure!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

and is that the new macro lense being used to max effect...


----------



## Willyza

WoW, it does look good 
Many happy vaping hour on it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Beautiful @Rob Fisher, absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Just saw this now
Wow @Rob Fisher 
That looks amazing

Will watch the vid tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Can you confirm the dimensions of the new minikin please @Rob Fisher. I may sell my brand new never been used H-Priv to buy one coz it's a bit big for my liking?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> Can you confirm the dimensions of the new minikin please @Rob Fisher.



Height - 80.0mm
Width - 41.5mm
Depth - 38.4mm

Comparison pic... Pico, Minikin V2, REO P67.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Akash

Hey Oom @Rob Fisher 

Another great rambling!

Please feature the coppervape squonker in one of your future videos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Akash said:


> Hey Oom @Rob Fisher
> 
> Another great rambling!
> 
> Please feature the coppervape squonker in one of your future videos




Will do @Akash. Just need to find it and try it. Too many others goodies to play with. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash

Rob Fisher said:


> Will do @Akash. Just need to find it and try it. Too many others goodies to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahahahaha it must be so hard being you!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RR112 is just a test of the GoPro Hero 5 Black that I can use when I need to do an out and about Rob's Ramblings!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## hands

I love the RR on the go, very pro-fessional. I do hope you do more of these as it lets me see what the outside world looks like. Nice tunes driving trough the trees

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , this is MARVELLOUS!
Video quality is very good
Sound is good

Love it how the GoPro didnt shake when you went over the speed humps. Probably thanks to the car suspension.

Lol, the look on bigguys face when you walked in to Sir Vape with the camera rolling!

Very nice Rob - well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

What next @Rob Fisher ? Will we be getting a rib by rib guide to eating a plate of ribs and chips

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

General catch up!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Willyza

Nice 1 again @Rob Fisher 
I really enjoy the inserts, can see the item much better 
Thanks again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome episode Rob, I also think the Dovpo is a tad too big for me. I am glad you like the freemax tank. Awesome episode as usual!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Lakker oom Rob great catch up and enjoy the meet! Take lots of pics ..... and I'm not a cat person but that little Choo is oulik hoor!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> General catch up!




Great video @Rob Fisher. Save journey and have fun at the vape meet. Will be watching for pictures and commentary. 

I tried to pull the trigger on a very nice $500 Kodama a while back, but it turned out they had not keep their website current and it was already sold. So I check back now and then to see if one that I really like and don't have to wait 60 days for it to be made pops up in the $400-$600 range that I'd make a place for around here. If not I can get by just fine without one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great video @Rob Fisher 
Always nice to see your take on things
Thanks for the Serpent Mini 25 tip - to toss the ring - will try that
That little iCare was a hoot

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel

Nice and concise seems like a winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Rob Fisher 
Much appreciated
Looks great - now we have to consider another device!
I may have missed it but what is the main difference between the 44 and 45 ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Rob Fisher
> Much appreciated
> Looks great - now we have to consider another device!
> I may have missed it but what is the main difference between the 44 and 45 ?



Hi Ho @Silver in a nutshell... the 44 is top fill and can have a 5ml tank added to it and the 45 is side fill and no extended tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver in a nutshell... the 44 is top fill and can have a 5ml tank added to it and the 45 is side fill and no extended tank.


So the 44 is what I will be looking at. With the same coils I assume their flavour is identical?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yebo... same coil...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Lol just when I though the melo 3 mini ccell combo is my go to menthol vape and the rta for everthing else something new comes along...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> Lol just when I though the melo 3 mini ccell combo is my go to menthol vape and the rta for everthing else something new comes along...



My thoughts exactly @Schnappie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> My thoughts exactly @Schnappie


The poor budget

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

posts! 

Well one could say I spend a little too much time on ECIGSSA... but it's been an amazing and really fulfilling journey and the journey is still on! I love the forum and all it's members... great family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16


----------



## Stosta

Well done Rob! For a while I thought we were going to lose you to a camera / photography forum, so glad to see that vaping has kept you in our sticky-ejuice-covered fingers!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> For a while I thought we were going to lose you to a camera / photography forum, so glad to see that vaping has kept you in our sticky-ejuice-covered fingers!



Hold thumbs... I'm on my Camera course this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the Vape Gear is packed... I'm off to JHB in the morning... going to a few shop openings... Vape King Craighall on Friday and Vape Cartel on Saturday... and if I get a break in between I will try one or two of the others...

Will be back on the forum on Monday!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 75488
> posts!
> 
> Well one could say I spend a little too much time on ECIGSSA... but it's been an amazing and really fulfilling journey and the journey is still on! I love the forum and all it's members... great family!
> 
> View attachment 75487



That is just *epic *@Rob Fisher 

And a very large percentage of those 20,000 posts have been value-adding, very helpful or hugely entertaining. With pictures!

*Thanks for everything you do Rob* - the forum wouldn't be the same without your 20,000 posts!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Will be back on the forum on Monday! 




[/QUOTE]

Are you gonna add a trailer to pack your vape gear, it does not look like your wife left you much space for your gear.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> Will be back on the forum on Monday!



Are you gonna add a trailer to pack your vape gear, it does not look like your wife left you much space for your gear.[/QUOTE]

I will leave the dirty washing behind in favour of the new Vape Gear!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hands

You are from KZN so you need to add some chickens and a sheep to that roof, don't forget to take some spare Kentucky boxes to casually trough out the window as you driving along to add a bit of color to the road side

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> You are from KZN so you need to add some chickens and a sheep to that roof, don't forget to take some spare Kentucky boxes to casually trough out the window as you driving along to add a bit of color to the road side



I don't do KFC under any circumstances... I will lob out some old Oscars serviettes instead!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't do KFC under any circumstances... I will lob out some old Oscars serviettes instead!



You got serviettes from Pretoria Central?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


>




Awesome stuff Robster. Was soo nice spending a great evening with you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

That on the go video thing looks like a winner @Rob Fisher. Amazing space that VapeKing shop!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Excellent footage @Rob Fisher !
You got great coverage of the vibe and all the products. Lovely!

Was such a super weekend to see all the shops opening - we are all spoilt with choice now compared to 2 years back!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


>



Am still amazed by the crazy good vape shops we have in SA! well done boys!!! And well done on the vid Oom!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Not to be a wet noodle or anything , but with recent events please be mindful when posting these videos up. Criminals are much more savvy to technology and can use footage like this to 'case' a shop find where cameras are etc .....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Not to be a wet noodle or anything , but with recent events please be mindful when posting these videos up. Criminals are much more savvy to technology and can use footage like this to 'case' a shop find where cameras are etc .....



You are a Wet Noodle.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Dang you can fit my hole house into Vape King storage closet, that shop is massive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Once again I will be scarce for a few days while I make the trip to the land of Gold and Traffic! It's nearly Vape Meet JHB time Baby!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Once again I will be scarce for a few days while I make the trip to the land of Gold and Traffic! It's nearly Vape Meet JHB time Baby!
> View attachment 77219



Safe travels @Rob Fisher 
Am so grateful you are coming up for the meet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Rob Fisher said:


> Once again I will be scarce for a few days while I make the trip to the land of Gold and Traffic! It's nearly Vape Meet JHB time Baby!
> View attachment 77219


Travel safe Rob, See you Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Watch out for those vaalies, they will get us to having you around and keep you there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Rope, check
Duct tape, check




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz

GerritVisagie said:


> Rope, check
> Duct tape, check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


You forgot the old sock soaked in 3mg XXX for a gag.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


>



@Rob Fisher could you elaborate more on your feelings for the Goblin Mini V3 please?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> @Rob Fisher could you elaborate more on your feelings for the Goblin Mini V3 please?



Sure @Pixstar... it's probably unfair because I really battled with the Goblin 1 and it put me off in a big way despite everyone else raving about it... then enter the Version 3 and the first thing that happens is the bottom O-Ring seems to be a little too big and when screwing on the tank to the deck is buckled and didn't seal the tank properly... the first time you wash this tank you are going to lose an O-Ring down the drain... then the threads on the top cap are not great... I did do a build on it and did give it a little test but I'm an old and cantankerous fart and it's nowhere as good as my Serpent Mini's so I gave up on it almost before I started...

Are you planning on buying one? If you are you can have mine! Send me a PM with your details and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have converted a few of my mates from commercial coils to the Serpent Mini RTA's and this is for them really... Plus @Ollie hasn't been putting video's out of late... naughty @Ollie!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @Pixstar... it's probably unfair because I really battled with the Goblin 1 and it put me off in a big way despite everyone else raving about it... then enter the Version 3 and the first thing that happens is the bottom O-Ring seems to be a little too big and when screwing on the tank to the deck is buckled and didn't seal the tank properly... the first time you wash this tank you are going to lose an O-Ring down the drain... then the threads on the top cap are not great... I did do a build on it and did give it a little test but I'm an old and cantankerous fart and it's nowhere as good as my Serpent Mini's so I gave up on it almost before I started...
> 
> Are you planning on buying one? If you are you can have mine! Send me a PM with your details and I'll send it to you.



Hi Rob, thanks for the feedback. I have one, really enjoy it in single coil mode. Easy to wick and plenty flavour.
I also noticed that the bottom o-ring is very loose and you need to take care when washing the tank so as not to lose it.
Like you, I found the top cap threads a little sticky at first but they have improved with time.
Thanks for your response, seems the Serpent Minis have ruined all other tanks for you, lol.
PS. Yes, the Merlin Mini is a winner, I tried it the other day and was blown away with the flavour from a single coil build.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pixstar said:


> Hi Rob, thanks for the feedback. I have one, really enjoy it in single coil mode. Easy to wick and plenty flavour.
> I also noticed that the bottom o-ring is very loose and you need to take care when washing the tank so as not to lose it.
> Like you, I found the top cap threads a little sticky at first but they have improved with time.
> Thanks for your response, seems the Serpent Minis have ruined all other tanks for you, lol.
> PS. Yes, the Merlin Mini is a winner, I tried it the other day and was blown away with the flavour from a single coil build.



Yip the Serpent Min 25, the Merlin Mini and now the OBS Engine are so good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Interesting reviews as always Rob, can't wait to hear your opinions on the OBS Engine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Loved this video @Rob Fisher !
Great to hear your ramblings about the various devices and juices.
Loved the chirp about the iJoy - lol - its going in the gorge and it doesnt look like you opened the box yet.

Your passion and enthusiasm for all things vaping rocks!

I'm waiting to see you do DIY for us!
Menthol juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I have converted a few of my mates from commercial coils to the Serpent Mini RTA's and this is for them really... Plus @Ollie hasn't been putting video's out of late... naughty @Ollie!




Epic @Rob Fisher epic!
Great coil and wick on your favourite tank
So nice to see a coil video from you! Easy peasy.
I think I am going to go recoil tonight - you have inspired me!

Winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## DoubleD

Daniel said:


> Haha oom @Rob Fisher love the child like enthusiasm ... I also still get giddy if anything new arrives.
> 
> Never tried a Goblin so if you are gracious enough .........




@Daniel you need to change your name to "That guy" 

You want a goblin, place a wanted ad. You want the Skippers Goblin, make the man a offer. 

/'tact'/ - Here's a guide: http://www.skillsyouneed.com/ips/tact-diplomacy.html

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

DoubleD said:


> @Daniel you need to change your name to "That guy"
> 
> You want a goblin, place a wanted ad. You want the Skippers Goblin, make the man a offer.
> 
> /'tact'/ - Here's a guide: http://www.skillsyouneed.com/ips/tact-diplomacy.html



I'm not sure how it's less tactful than all the other guys just calling 'Dibs!' in the other threads , but post deleted apologies if I offended anyone ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> I'm not sure how it's less tactful than all the other guys just calling 'Dibs!' in the other threads , but post deleted apologies if I offended anyone ....



Wasn't offended because I never saw the message anyway... the Goblin sold this morning... Sorry...


----------



## DoubleD

Daniel said:


> I'm not sure how it's less tactful than all the other guys just calling 'Dibs!' in the other threads , but post deleted apologies if I offended anyone ....



lol buddy just poking fun 


Still tho, -tact- it goes a long way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Lekker oom Rob. 
Enjoy every moment with that. 
It's so awesome that I'm not the only one with that "giggle" when I unbox something! 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hahaha uncle @Rob Fisher ive never seen a man so excited i thought you were gonna burst in tears of happiness.

Nice Tank uncle Rob.
You know whats missing on that tank?
Stabalised wood 

Ahhhhh i just came up with the next hot vaping item  i think that will be the next big thing, tanks with a stabalised wood outside layer.

Anyways im sidetracking here back to the skyline.
How is the build deck on her uncle Rob?
Easy to build ? And is it a tight deck so no fancy coils?

One last thing... Please dont drop it otherwise its gonna cost more to import a glass than the glass itself


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahaha uncle @Rob Fisher ive never seen a man so excited i thought you were gonna burst in tears of happiness.
> 
> Nice Tank uncle Rob.
> You know whats missing on that tank?
> Stabalised wood
> 
> Ahhhhh i just came up with the next hot vaping item  i think that will be the next big thing, tanks with a stabalised wood outside layer.
> 
> Anyways im sidetracking here back to the skyline.
> How is the build deck on her uncle Rob?
> Easy to build ? And is it a tight deck so no fancy coils?
> 
> One last thing... Please dont drop it otherwise its gonna cost more to import a glass than the glass itself



Yip I'm loving the tank in a big way! More here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I'm loving the tank in a big way! More here... http://www.ecigssa.co.za/esg-skyline-rta-mtl-dlh.t31666/



Single coil only..... Whhhhyyyyy 
You said there was a new decking coming out right uncle Rob?

Has to be a dual deck.


----------



## Daniel

Damasteel tanks up next IMO or dama beauty rings....

Knife industry have been using exotic materials for ages, zirconium, stabilized wood, Damasteel (a kind of stainless). Only a matter of time before the HE mod makers catch on....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Takie

Daniel said:


> Damasteel tanks up next IMO or dama beauty rings....
> 
> Knife industry have been using exotic materials for ages, zirconium, stabilized wood, Damasteel (a kind of stainless). Only a matter of time before the HE mod makers catch on....



Already done and available

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Takie said:


> Already done and available
> 
> View attachment 78566
> View attachment 78567


Sweet Xmas that's beautiful.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Single coil only..... Whhhhyyyyy
> You said there was a new decking coming out right uncle Rob?
> 
> Has to be a dual deck.



Nope... just more airflow. HE Tanks are a different kettle of fish all together... the Skyline is made for flavour and with the small deck and chamber it excels. No need (or space in the chamber) for dual coils.

I have Sherman Tank on the way and that is more for clouds.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


>



Love the review @Rob Fisher This is the perfect video to show anyone wanting to quit smoking and switch to vaping. Lots of excellent advice. I also started with a twisp device and had the same bad experience like you did. The new device does look good and you are correct about MTL devices, they don't give as much flavor as higher powered setups. I find that the twisp devices work excellent with their juices because of the strength and the VG/PG ratio. I need to look into getting one of these ions  I miss those 18mg MTL hits. I think 50/50 VM XXX 18mg will be excellent in this device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


>




Nice overview on beginer setups uncle @Rob Fisher.
The Ego Aio is a real crappy thing. My folks have one and its only ever been used the day they unboxed it. What a load of crap it is.

Have you tried the Kangertech subvod uncle Rob?
For me that is the best beginner device.


----------



## kyle_redbull

Where do I find the PM function on ecigssa 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull

Figured it out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

I've heard the evod is better than the subvod. Wismec has the motiv. The ijust s and 2 are great and the smok stick one too. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice overview on beginer setups uncle @Rob Fisher.
> The Ego Aio is a real crappy thing. My folks have one and its only ever been used the day they unboxed it. What a load of crap it is.
> 
> Have you tried the Kangertech subvod uncle Rob?
> For me that is the best beginner device.



Yes I did try the SubVob... not bad at all but not wow...


----------



## Rob Fisher

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher Thoughts on this



Mmmmm version 1... not so much.


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmmm version 1... not so much.


All were crap including the aero. The aero was the definition of crap. Worst device ever. You would find more juice in my mouth than the tank. The clearo was 'okay' I did get juice in the mouth and leaking but not as bad as the aero. Not sure what they were thinking or if they were even thinking when they released the aero.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

daniel craig said:


> All were crap including the aero. The aero was the definition of crap. Worst device ever. You would find more juice in my mouth than the tank. The clearo was 'okay' I did get juice in the mouth and leaking but not as bad as the aero. Not sure what they were thinking or if they were even thinking when they released the aero.



I too loved my clearo. Compared to the other cigalikes i had tried back then the twisp clearo for me was years ahead.


----------



## daniel craig

Clouds4Days said:


> I too loved my clearo. Compared to the other cigalikes i had tried back then the twisp clearo for me was years ahead.


According to Mr @Rob Fisher the new clearo 2 is the solution to the problems of the Clearo 1. I know of many people who used the Twisp and then gave it up all together. My dad use to use a clearo and because of its problems he gave up the twisp and went back to ciggies. Then again, I know of people who used the Twisp and quit smoking.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

daniel craig said:


> According to Mr @Rob Fisher the new clearo 2 is the solution to the problems of the Clearo 1. I know of many people who used the Twisp and then gave it up all together. My dad use to use a clearo and because of its problems he gave up the twisp and went back to ciggies. Then again, I know of people who used the Twisp and quit smoking.



I too went from a Twisp back to cigs but it wasnt because of the device.
Me being a clown found juice at a China mall (fake liqua) and thats when i went to cigs again cause i had no backup.


----------



## daniel craig

Clouds4Days said:


> I too went from a Twisp back to cigs but it wasnt because of the device.
> Me being a clown found juice at a China mall (fake liqua) and thats when i went to cigs again cause i had no backup.


For him it was the leaking and juice in the mouth. I gave him a pico with a melo III tank but he didn't like it (too much airflow), tried the subtank mini, also too much airflow. With all these setups he says it makes his chest heavy and makes him cough. @Rob Fisher was spot on in his video. Smokers do prefer an extremely tight draw like the twisp and devices in that class.


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




@Rob Fisher , i just love your ramblings
This one was so cool
Lovely to see lots of devices and hear your overview comments and take on things!

Agreed on the iCare. Mine isnt even puffing as well as yours lol
Love the Twisp Clearo 2 - i think for nostalgic reasons I am going to have to get one...

Incidentally, the Aio D22 is doing fairly good service for my mom at the moment with the 12mg Vape Elixir Pure Tobacco juice in MTL mode. I do find its airflow adjustment better and easier to make tighter than the normal Aio - which is why I got it. Not th best vape but pretty good.

And the Smoant battlestar looks super in silver

I do get nervous when you put out videos like these because I usually have more things I want after watching

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher any news on the draw for the starter kit?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher any news on the draw for the starter kit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No news yet... will do the draw today or tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


>



Something for me to watch this eve!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


>



That tank looks sick

What really tells me how great that tank must be is the fact that you can not use the driptips you prefer and had to compromise, and still loved it! Even previously good tanks were ruined for you in the past due to the driptips. This must indeed be a special tank


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> That tank looks sick
> 
> What really tells me how great that tank must be is the fact that you can not use the driptips you prefer and had to compromise, and still loved it! Even previously good tanks were ruined for you in the past due to the driptips. This must indeed be a special tank



Yip it is one very special tank... and @hands is already on the job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it is one very special tank... and @hands is already on the job!


He is one talented guy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Love it @Rob Fisher 
I can see how happy you are with it
Glad it turned out so well

Lol on the "beautiful bubbles" which come up when the juice flow is opened
There are good bubbles and bad bubbles in vaping ! Hehe

Now I want one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Lol on the "beautiful bubbles" which come up when the juice flow is opened
> There are good bubbles and bad bubbles in vaping ! Hehe
> 
> Now I want one



Hi Ho @Silver you would really appreciate the Skyline! And you could pop in the MTL deck... the only problem with the Skyline is it really spoils you... I have honestly vaped on nothing else since it arrived from Greece! Everyday I wash and clean a tank or two and leave it to dry and then assemble on put them on the shelf. I need to have a sale again soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Ho @Silver you would really appreciate the Skyline! And you could pop in the MTL deck... the only problem with the Skyline is it really spoils you... I have honestly vaped on nothing else since it arrived from Greece! Everyday I wash and clean a tank or two and leave it to dry and then assemble on put them on the shelf. I need to have a sale again soon!



Rob, be a good man and get us some Skylines
I think I may need two !!

But maybe I should just wait for your views on the Sherman and Hussar

Ooh, this is making me so excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, be a good man and get us some Skylines
> I think I may need two !!
> 
> But maybe I should just wait for your views on the Sherman and Hussar
> 
> Ooh, this is making me so excited and nervous at the same time



If I could get you a Skyline now I would Hi Ho @Silver... but my guess is they will become available soon... as you say let's see how the Hussar, Hurricane V2 and Sherman perform... then I can make a HIGH END tank recommendation for you... but my guess is the Skyline will be the one you want! My gut feeling tells me my favourite may be the Hussar but that's just a guess...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> If I could get you a Skyline now I would Hi Ho @Silver... but my guess is they will become available soon... as you say let's see how the Hussar, Hurricane V2 and Sherman perform... then I can make a HIGH END tank recommendation for you... but my guess is the Skyline will be the one you want! My gut feeling tells me my favourite may be the Hussar but that's just a guess...



Thanks Rob

I have a feeling about the Polish tank - the Hussar

Very excited to see what these other tanks bring

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


> If I could get you a Skyline now I would Hi Ho @Silver... but my guess is they will become available soon... as you say let's see how the Hussar, Hurricane V2 and Sherman perform... then I can make a HIGH END tank recommendation for you... but my guess is the Skyline will be the one you want! My gut feeling tells me my favourite may be the Hussar but that's just a guess...


The difference must be night and day if you say the Serpents are resting. That was expected since this is a high end tank built with high end materials and quality is their #1 priority. I'm sure the guys over at ESG did a lot of research before creating this tank and you can see that with the way they designed it. Everything is well thought of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!  Congrats @kyle_redbull (Twisp Clearo 2) and @KZOR Twisp ION)!





Please PM me your real names, Address, Postal Code and Cell number and your Xmas presents for a loved one will be on the way to you tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @kyle_redbull and @KZOR 

@KZOR - show us some clouds with that Twisp Ion!

Great giveaway @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Holy shyte ..... lol .... i actually won something. My wife can be sorry that she is not with at the moment. Nudge nudge wink wink. 
I thought i was doomed from winning anything in any competition.
My father-in-law is going to be soooooooo happy getting a new device. 
@Rob Fisher ....... thanks for the competition and the oppurtunity to help out my old man.
Damn .... this is awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Schnappie

Congrats @kyle_redbull and @KZOR 
Awesome gifts @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77

Congrats @kyle_redbull and @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!  Congrats @kyle_redbull (Twisp Clearo 2) and @KZOR Twisp ION)!
> View attachment 79209
> 
> View attachment 79207
> 
> 
> Please PM me your real names, Address, Postal Code and Cell number and your Xmas presents for a loved one will be on the way to you tomorrow!


@Rob Fisher thank you very much for the awesome prize super stoked to be getting this. Would've loved the Ion but beggars can't be choosers. @KZOR congrats bud. Will send you a pm now uncle Rob


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher pm sent thank you once again 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> @Rob Fisher thank you very much for the awesome prize super stoked to be getting this. Would've loved the Ion but beggars can't be choosers. @KZOR congrats bud. Will send you a pm now uncle Rob



If you dont want the Clearo2 @kyle_redbull , you can send it my way. It will help my Scientific Testing that is underway to have two of them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> If you dont want the Clearo2 @kyle_redbull , you can send it my way. It will help my Scientific Testing that is underway to have two of them


Lol for my wife bud to get her off the stinkies lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> Lol for my wife bud to get her off the stinkies lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Great stuff @kyle_redbull 
Just put stronger liquid in - try 18mg first and work down


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> Great stuff @kyle_redbull
> Just put stronger liquid in - try 18mg first and work down


Yeah I will do that bud hopefully I get her off them bud. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> Yeah I will do that bud hopefully I get her off them bud.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Holding thumbs for her
Let us know how it goes...


----------



## kyle_redbull

Silver said:


> Holding thumbs for her
> Let us know how it goes...


I will definitely give you all feedback will go get some tobacco flavours as she is not into the sweet vapes at all 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

@Rob Fisher thank you once again for the awesome prize it is much appreciated. Can't wait to give it to my wife.






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz

Rob Fisher said:


>



Best of from the future? The best of title states 2106. Nice vid though .
Sorry my OCD.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dubz said:


> Best of from the future? The best of title states 2106. Nice vid though .
> Sorry my OCD.



Thanks... fixed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lekker video @Rob Fisher 
Its been nice to be with YOU - and watch your videos during 2016!

You have kept us very well informed.... and entertained...

That Skyline is haunting me now

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That Skyline is haunting me now



And so it should Hi Ho @Silver! At this stage it the last tank you will ever need! 

PS Wait till I have tested the Hussar and Hurricane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> And so it should Hi Ho @Silver! At this stage it the last tank you will ever need!
> 
> PS Wait till I have tested the Hussar and Hurricane.



Oh no, I can see it clearly now 
You are going to make me get the Skyline and the Hussar....
I suppose one needs a few in rotation and having different ones is nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh no, I can see it clearly now
> You are going to make me get the Skyline and the Hussar....
> I suppose one needs a few in rotation and having different ones is nice



Spot on Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

A high end to this year

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


>




Thank you for all your effort you put into making each video uncle @Rob Fisher 
Its been nice to be with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a general rambling and catch up...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Slideshow of some of the HE devices received recently!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a general rambling and catch up...




Always lovely to see whats going on in the Fisher vape cave Rob
I just love your videos and enjoy watching you and your commentary on all the gear
Be it high end, low end or whatever - its always interesting and sometimes makes me need more vape gear!

Lol on the fish bowl tank on the cerabis 44 - what a hoot.

Mythos looks stunning!

So too the high end tanks!

This is going to be an interesting year in vaping no doubt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Just a general rambling and catch up...




As always your videos are the best entertainment in the world of vaping that put a big smile on my face. Thank you.

There have been lots of new toys added lately, some very beautiful one of a kind treasures. But more importantly a string of gear that is apparently working very well for you. My fav is still the Hellfire Phantom/Skyline combo, but they are all serious eye candy.

On another note, while I love the independence of being able to make all my own joose so it is the best it can be for my personal tastes, I still envy your having one that does it all for you. That surly makes it far easier for you to really compare the toys to each other and find your perfect vape(s).

Rock on brother.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> As always your videos are the best entertainment in the world of vaping that put a big smile on my face. Thank you.
> 
> There have been lots of new toys added lately, some very beautiful one of a kind treasures. But more importantly a string of gear that is apparently working very well for you. My fav is still the Hellfire Phantom/Skyline combo, but they are all serious eye candy.
> 
> On another note, while I love the independence of being able to make all my own joose so it is the best it can be for my personal tastes, I still envy your having one that does it all for you. That surly makes it far easier for you to really compare the toys to each other and find your perfect vape(s).
> 
> Rock on brother.



Thank you @Spydro! There is no doubt that the Hellfire Phantom and Skyline combo is as close to perfection as can be had... I must say the Hussar is also right up there and with all the accessories it's helping my shopping problem I have too... I have a blue Hellfire Phantom inbound as we speak and they are my go to and take out mods for sure... it will soon be one with the Skyline and one with an Hussar!

Yip vaping only one juice is a blessing and a curse... also based on the fact it's a 50/50 blend I may sometimes steer people in the wrong direction if they are high VG vapers... but when I test a device I know EXACTLY what I am expecting...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @Spydro! There is no doubt that the Hellfire Phantom and Skyline combo is as close to perfection as can be had... I must say the Hussar is also right up there and with all the accessories it's helping my shopping problem I have too... I have a blue Hellfire Phantom inbound as we speak and they are my go to and take out mods for sure... it will soon be one with the Skyline and one with an Hussar!
> 
> Yip vaping only one juice is a blessing and a curse... also based on the fact it's a 50/50 blend I may sometimes steer people in the wrong direction if they are high VG vapers... but when I test a device I know EXACTLY what I am expecting...



You know XXX exactly like I know my DIY's exactly. But it's still far easier with just one joose to compare with. As you know XXX was my favorite of the SA elixir's you helped me try out (but Paul's were a close second). Me, the guy that hates the menthol flavor and is also not a fan of fruit vapes at all. XXX just gets it done..... beautifully.

I have held up trying to find a Hellfire Phantom to set up with a Skyline simply because I don't really need anymore gear of any kind at all (but it is getting harder and harder to hold that thought).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Spydro

Great first look vid bru, not as big as I thought they were. But you sir are a dirty dog!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


>




Great vid as always uncle @Rob Fisher That setup of yours thr Helfire with the krytan looks absolutely fantastic.
Enjoy uncle Rob...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Fantastic looking mod dude, congrats.
Please excuse me for a bit as i will go and enjoy my big bowl of green jelly.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


>



Great video. I can only imagine how those beauties vape. "Eendag as ek groot is soek ek ook ene..."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Ok that was awesome @Rob Fisher 

Had a tough day at work and when i sat down tonight and listened to the opening of your rambling I had a smile on my face. Watched with so much interest and loved it!

That shadow squonker looks epic and so too the Kryten
Fabulous 

What battery goes into the Shadow Rob? Is it 18650 or 26650?

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ok that was awesome @Rob Fisher
> 
> Had a tough day at work and when i sat down tonight and listened to the opening of your rambling I had a smile on my face. Watched with so much interest and loved it!
> 
> That shadow squonker looks epic and so too the Kryten
> Fabulous
> 
> What battery goes into the Shadow Rob? Is it 18650 or 26650?
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks Hi Ho @Silver! It's an 18650 mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


>




Chicken dinner uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schnappie

That is very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Nice informative video re the BB.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh @Rob Fisher - that was just brilliant 


Not just the Billet Box, which i find amazing but also thanks for showing us how it all works and how to rewick and fill. Was explained very well.

This is something amazing and so different 
Love it !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


>



Interest picked with that Panama juice! I have tried various fruity menthols a lot that i enjoy but find myself coming back to xxx all the time. A 2nd adv would be awesome. Not sure if I may ask yet since it may be classified but is the new VM fruity menthol also promising?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

I Looooove me a good menthol!!! I will be keeping my Eyes Peeled for a release, Its always funny how my mind tries to make up a flavor profile based on vids I watch with Flavors, this Panama has also got me wondering what its actually like.

If I could afford XXX by the Liter I would probably be buying the same amounts that you do or more, It is really the most perfect Menthol for me out there at the moment!
Thanks for the tips on using Fedex, I am planning to do my 1st import as soon as Ive found what Im looking for 
and this is not good, the more you flash the Billets the more the seed is taking root, Its not FOMO, but I Need to know for myself!

Good Ramble, Looking forward to More!

And remember...Feel free to contact me should you require someone specialized in removing and safely disposing of any and all of your unwanted Mods, Tanks and Test Juices free of charge

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The VM fruity menthols are still work in progress. They are promising but need work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


>




Nice Ramble uncle @Rob Fisher .
In terms of flavour how would you compare the exocet and skyline ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice Ramble uncle @Rob Fisher .
> In terms of flavour how would you compare the exocet and skyline ?



Much of a muchness... I battled with the Insider and wicking it needs attention so I sold it and only use Exocet's. The Exocet is simple to coil and wick and works really well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Much of a muchness... I battled with the Insider and wicking it needs attention so I sold it and only use Exocet's. The Exocet is simple to coil and wick and works really well!



And i hate to do this to you uncle @Rob Fisher  and i know each device is good in its own right but if we were facing a zombie apocalypse and you had to run and grab one mod with a atty ontop (and of course you already had your backpack ready with 5L of XXX and a solar powered charger) whith setup would you grab?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> And i hate to do this to you uncle @Rob Fisher  and i know each device is good in its own right but if we were facing a zombie apocalypse and you had to run and grab one mod with a atty ontop (and of course you already had your backpack ready with 5L of XXX and a solar powered charger) whith setup would you grab?



That's an easy one @Clouds4Days! A Billet Box with an Exocet! 

The Skyline is the best RTA for flavour...
The Phantom Mod is the best all round mod...
The NarTa is outstanding for flavour...
The Hadaly on the Shadow is the best Squonk setup...

But the best all round device for juice capacity, flavour, battery life, ease of use, carry ability and reliability is the Billet Box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Such a great relaxed Ramblings, @Rob Fisher 
Loved it!

The panama juice sounds great
And the Skyline looks super, am excited!
As for the Zippo vape, lol, funny when the part went flying off. Hehe

Lekker as always Rob, thanks for keeping us updated!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> That's an easy one @Clouds4Days! A Billet Box with an Exocet!
> 
> The Skyline is the best RTA for flavour...
> The Phantom Mod is the best all round mod...
> The NarTa is outstanding for flavour...
> The Hadaly on the Shadow is the best Squonk setup...
> 
> But the best all round device for juice capacity, flavour, battery life, ease of use, carry ability and reliability is the Billet Box.
> 
> View attachment 89308



Those panels are amazing...


Silver said:


> Such a great relaxed Ramblings, @Rob Fisher
> Loved it!
> 
> The panama juice sounds great
> And the Skyline looks super, am excited!
> As for the Zippo vape, lol, funny when the part went flying off. Hehe
> 
> Lekker as always Rob, thanks for keeping us updated!!



I laughed too @Silver and i think Rob might have gotten a dry hit on that first little mod cause he didn't say anything and put it down very quick

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Slideshow of some of the HE devices received recently!



Rob you absolutely boggle my mind with those beauty's!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh wow I picked up a new subscriber yesterday... it's a Scottish guy in a shed! None other than Mark from Todds Reviews!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I picked up a new subscriber yesterday... it's a Scottish guy in a shed! None other than Mark from Todds Reviews!



Oh wow, that is awesome Rob
If you get the chance, please let him know that i love his videos too
He has this amazing smile and look when he likes something - that is so cool to watch.
Also one can clearly see his passion for this -

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soprono

@Rob Fisher if you had to do somewhat of a collective total of your MyUSA forwarding service, what would you say is the "average" delivery cost for a mod? Just curious to see, Iv used them for a few things from Amazon but never Vape related items.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Soprono said:


> @Rob Fisher if you had to do somewhat of a collective total of your MyUSA forwarding service, what would you say is the "average" delivery cost for a mod? Just curious to see, Iv used them for a few things from Amazon but never Vape related items.



@Soprono $60 is about the minimum... but I normally ship a few goodies and the cost is normally around the $100 mark. It works on weight so heavy things work out really expensive... but if I bring in say 2 mods the overall cost of the mods are not too bad. And then there is the costs when it arrives... the 14% Vat and documentation fees.

Cheap items from Amazon work out quite expensive but I only order items I can't get easily anywhere else.

When you ship from MyUS make sure you use FedEx because they are way more efficient than the other options.

The hassles of anything going through the post office and other couriers just send me into a RAGE so I now do not ship direct to SA unless it's via FedEx. I would rather ship to the USA and then from MyUS to SA because that system works. Even when vendors ship via DHL (which is most common) I make them send to the USA... firstly courier to the US from the world is cheaper than to SA for some reason and secondly DHL JHB are useless!

MyUS and US border control can be a hassle especially if you are trying to ship something with fake or real Abalone buttons or panels... real abalone will be stopped as will something like amber with insects inside the amber.

MyUS is stopping more and more parcels for DOUBLE CHECKING and while that is a pain and leads to a day or so delay I think the reason the parcels clear so quickly when they arrive is because MyUS is so strict...

One more tip... don't try and get too clever on the VALUE of the items in an attempt to save Vat when it arrives. MyUS if they suspect the item is undervalued they WILL hold the item and request invoices etc and they are not stupid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Soprono

Rob Fisher said:


> @Soprono $60 is about the minimum... but I normally ship a few goodies and the cost is normally around the $100 mark. It works on weight so heavy things work out really expensive... but if I bring in say 2 mods the overall cost of the mods are not too bad. And then there is the costs when it arrives... the 14% Vat and documentation fees.
> 
> Cheap items from Amazon work out quite expensive but I only order items I can't get easily anywhere else.
> 
> When you ship from MyUS make sure you use FedEx because they are way more efficient than the other options.
> 
> The hassles of anything going through the post office and other couriers just send me into a RAGE so I now do not ship direct to SA unless it's via FedEx. I would rather ship to the USA and then from MyUS to SA because that system works. Even when vendors ship via DHL (which is most common) I make them send to the USA... firstly courier to the US from the world is cheaper than to SA for some reason and secondly DHL JHB are useless!
> 
> MyUS and US border control can be a hassle especially if you are trying to ship something with fake or real Abalone buttons or panels... real abalone will be stopped as will something like amber with insects inside the amber.
> 
> MyUS is stopping more and more parcels for DOUBLE CHECKING and while that is a pain and leads to a day or so delay I think the reason the parcels clear so quickly when they arrive is because MyUS is so strict...
> 
> One more tip... don't try and get too cleaver on the VALUE of the items in an attempt to save Vat when it arrives. MyUS if they suspect the item is undervalued they WILL hold the item and request invoices etc and they are not stupid.



Much agree on the small Amazon items they work out pretty costly in the end but it's just for those extreme cases. 

Thanks for that Rob and the breakdown, it's great to have a number in mind when doing a purchase, as always a extra thanks for going over some key points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


>




Robs alone everyone...
Easter Party @ uncle @Rob Fisher 's 
house starts 13:00

See you all there

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Oh Rob, that is just EPIC!
The camera was very stable when you were walking around 
Perfect visual for the watcher
Sound was good too
You have a winner there!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Ash

Yes I can agree with you regarding the BB's, they are truly a good all in 1 device. I think you need to do a rambling on all the good MENTHOL juices u have vaped besides xxx. There maybe juices out there that we don't know about yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dastrix550

@Rob Fisher This guy did a single coil build for the Omni, thought it might be of interest to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


>



Always good to watch your videos @Rob Fisher . Feels like we all know you even if we didnt meet you yet.

Looking forward to seeing those handchecks in the US and Europe!

I also tried XXX in various dual coil rta's and rda's and it simply tastes the best in single coil tanks or drippers for me as well. The litchi just pops more and the menthol is more "cooling". I even prefer it on ceramic coils before I would vape it on dual coil setups. That being said a lot of other more desserty juices like dual coils. Its my personal view but for me fruity menthols and tobaccos are just brilliant in single coil setups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Great ramblings @Rob Fisher 
Loved this one for its relaxed style

Your devices look great and its always nice to hear your take on them

Lol, loved the dual billet box vape! Forget dual coils, just vape two devices at the same time! Hehe

PS - Thanks for putting in the VapeCon piece  
26 August 2017 is going to be mega epic indeed !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## daniel craig

Rob Fisher said:


>



Loved the video

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Lovely to see you back to doing RR, we need at least 1 a month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




Super ramblings @Rob Fisher 
Its so nice to hear your comments and impressions on so much gear!
And I love the relaxed style and chirps on both the good and the not so good devices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaporesso Revenger Start Kit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher That was a nice review - very good.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wanna buy a High End RTA? Which one do you choose!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig

Great videos as usual @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## ShamZ

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks everyone!
> View attachment 102211


Congrats Rob!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , congrats on the subscriber numbers!
I love your videos - they are MARVELLOUS
Was out most of the afternoon - will watch th emost recent two videos tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ha ha! Oom Rob, you confuse me. 
More Castle light = more crap talking on the mic. 
Less Castle = more nerves on the mic.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Gizmo

Vaping a dripper at 30W Rob  But yes I think its a super dripper too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


>



You and yours are to be congratulated, looks like a splendid time was had by all.Only wish l could have joined my SA forum friends.
We have a big one of our own coming up here in R.I. and I look forward to attending my first ever vape con.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

Matching the slides to the beat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


>




So nice to see another Robs Ramblings @Rob Fisher !
This vape shell looks fantastic. Lol, I loved the double vape - hehe
Thanks Rob, informative as always

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

Enjoyed the vid ..... thanks.
Will defo be watching your next one on the 250c.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


>




Nice one @Rob. I also had an issue with one of my sets of wooden BB panels. Little bit of coconut oil and a heavy weight on top straighten it out again. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Also enjoyed the vid thanks @Rob Fisher. Cant wait for the 250C one as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Great to see the OG SA Reviewer back at it! Lakker uncle! We should do a live show sometime ......

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Great to see the OG SA Reviewer back at it! Lakker uncle! We should do a live show sometime ......



I need to set up and play with the whole multiple feeds software... I've been meaning to do it but haven't worked up the reserves to fight with the PC yet!


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to set up and play with the whole multiple feeds software... I've been meaning to do it but haven't worked up the reserves to fight with the PC yet!



Don't stress about that , I've got us covered  IT apie here btw

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


>




Your Best Rambling Yet. Hell Yeaaaaaaa REPLAY every Vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


>



Hi Rob, Congrats on the new Mod!
Stupid question... I still dont fully understand what it actually does, Its more than likely because I know NOTHING about TC vaping. also how does it stop a dry hit?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> Hi Rob, Congrats on the new Mod!
> Stupid question... I still dont fully understand what it actually does, Its more than likely because I know NOTHING about TC vaping. also how does it stop a dry hit?



It "senses" the temperature which varies depending on the amount of juice and attempts to deliver a consistent vape... and when there is not enough juice it won't fire or fires at very low power so not to burn the wick! It's bloody magic shit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> It "senses" the temperature which varies depending on the amount of juice and attempts to deliver a consistent vape... and when there is not enough juice it won't fire or fires at very low power so not to burn the wick! It's bloody magic shit!


Well that sounds Smucking Fart!! Ill need to test it for myself some time soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dvarw DL wicking Tutorial!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Exocet method of wicking the Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> The Exocet method of wicking the Dvarw!




Lekker uncle Rob! So does this mean we will be seeing more Rob's Ramblings soon ???? 

I prefer pushing the wick through the juice cap and the coil .....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Daniel said:


> Lekker uncle Rob! So does this mean we will be seeing more Rob's Ramblings soon ????
> 
> I prefer pushing the wick through the juice cap and the coil .....



I'm waiting for my new mic and then maybe I'll do some more.

I can't use your method because I like the wick VERY tight through the coil because then there is no crackling or spit back and it's nice and quiet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm waiting for my new mic and then maybe I'll do some more.
> 
> I can't use your method because I like the wick VERY tight through the coil because then there is no crackling or spit back and it's nice and quiet.



Ah yes , just meant the through the hole jobbie , also find my wick need to be tight to avoid spit back ....

I'm finding the 3mm coil works better for me also .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> The Exocet method of wicking the Dvarw!




Thanks for doing this video Rob - you make it look so easy... there’s no substitute for experience.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Exocet method of wicking the Dvarw!




Excellent video @Rob Fisher 
Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

